# Million Dollar Listing New York



## rockhollow

I just love this show.
Wow, to some of the apt and townhouses that are for sale.

And I just love Fredrick - I'd sure like to see a show just about him. He should be offered a role in the housewife shows, I bet he'd be interesting to watch.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I really like this show, Frederick is also my fav. He is just such a hard worker and goes to bat for all of his clients.


----------



## livethelake

http://www.out.com/entertainment/2012/03/08/interview-fredrik-eklund


I rememmber reading about this during the first season, was surprised to see that it will be sensationalized in next week's season finale

(Of course this is scripted Reality TV . )


----------



## Sammyjoe

That article is interesting, I am looking forward to watching the new episodes, I would love a little condo in New York!


----------



## Belle49

Fredrick kills me all his facial expressions and noises lol he's bat **** crazy


----------



## TC1

Fredrik and his high kicks....kills me everytime..and Ryan with his one dimple. LOL. I could do without Luis, he really tries to work that chest hair in to every scene.


----------



## livethelake

I was crying last night watching the wedding. Fredrik looked so happy


----------



## Bagbug

I love Frederick!!!  He is such a hoot!  I never use that phrase, but how else do you describe him?  I love his kick yell and his animated face.  I'm sad that the season is going to end.  I hope he reads this.  Luv you Fredrick!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fredrik is one selling machine but he did look very happy at his wedding..

Wasn't so thrilled with his little master game with Ryan & the apartment..

Sends a bad message to potential clients/buyers, IMO


----------



## lemonaid

I like this show, too. I love seeing the fabulous houses and seeing them haggle over the deals!

Re the people on the show-- I'm torn over Frederik. I think he is an interesting "character" and I enjoy his mannerisms, facial expressions, accent, and speaking style. And I like the way he is a tough negotiator who really goes to bat for his clients. However, sometimes he is a huge jerk (like with the apartment deal with Luis) and then I hate him. 

I also like Ryan. He's arrogant and sort of a d-bag when it comes to women, but I think deep down he's sensitive and all that d-baggery and arrogance is covering massive hurt and insecurity. I'm curious about him.

Luis hasn't been in long enough for me to have much of an opinion about him, but I do love his voice!


----------



## Belle49

Luis gets my vote gotta stay true to my island people


----------



## slang

Love Frederick, he makes the show for me!


----------



## rockhollow

Not only is Fredrick so delightfully over the top, he's such a successful business man. He really gets his clients the best deal.

I also really like Luis. I didn't realize how short he was until I say him leap out the window in the apt he was going to co-list with Fredrick.
I did feel a bit bad for him over the co-listing. Fredrick could have let him know about the offer he had on the apt before he spent all that money on the open house party. Although the party was everything Fredrick had told him not to do. Tough love I guess.
And from the look of the previews, Luis doesn't take it very well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Frederick seems to be a smart business plan, but his ethics are questionable.  Especially, when he sold the most expensive apt to Ryan's client, even though he knew there were other less expensive apts for sale. 

I realize its all for sensationalism and the show, but it makes him look like a jerk. 

Louis - I'm glad that he loves being Puerto Rican, but just he profess it all the darn time?  Time and place for everything.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I know someone who has met Ryan. He apparently wears makeup even without filming. 

Still think he is a cutie pie.

Frederick is something else! I love his high-kicks as well. He has a great pedigree and appears to be a hard worker. That's cool.


----------



## melissatrv

One of the few reality shows I watch on occasion. It amazes me first off that some of these apartments are worth anywhere near what they are fetching.  But that is NY real estate I guess. It is also funny how people who are buying $7million digs will squabble about $10k.  

What I have noticed is that they usually don't bring in anywhere near what the buyer wants yet they insist at the first meeting they can sell it at that price.  Then after 2 showings and the 1st offer they say "the market isn't dictating that price".   I would fire their a$$.  

Aside from the reality of the reality I enjoy the drama and the backstabbing


----------



## Longchamp

I LOVE this show.  Love Fredrik's husband Derrick, seems to wear the pants in that family.

Wedding was great. Showed a different side to Fredrik.

Louis-Cut down on the swearing, not necessary and doesn't add anything , hurts your style. 

 he kept his job after he photo shopped and outright lied in his pix in 2nd show about the apartment w/ the car lift.  

Next weeks show looks hard to watch with what appears to be Ryan showing clips of Fred as porn star.   I'm guessing Bravo put him up to that.  

Remember Michael from last season?  His father owns the company Fredrik works for.  He left the show because "felt it was too staged."  Bravo made him put on a winter coat for scene that was shot earlier and they forgot a shot.  He said "I'm done and it's not helping my business."


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> I LOVE this show.  Love Fredrik's husband Derrick, seems to wear the pants in that family.
> 
> Wedding was great. Showed a different side to Fredrik.
> 
> Louis-Cut down on the swearing, not necessary and doesn't add anything , hurts your style.
> 
> he kept his job after he photo shopped and outright lied in his pix in 2nd show about the apartment w/ the car lift.
> 
> Next weeks show looks hard to watch with what appears to be Ryan showing clips of Fred as porn star.   I'm guessing Bravo put him up to that.
> 
> *Remember Michael from last season?  His father owns the company Fredrik works for.  He left the show because "felt it was too staged."  Bravo made him put on a winter coat for scene that was shot earlier and they forgot a shot.  He said "I'm done and it's not helping my business."*


*
*

Good for Michael for walking away if it wasn't helping him!

I've read Fredrik say the same thing when people question him on twitter etc - that it is just a show, not to take it all so literally, so I'm assuming storylines are staged


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I also really enjoyed this show.

Fredrick is also my favourite. He's such a character and really quirky. He has very good work ethics, although, what he did to Ryan was questionable. 
I love the wedding, the island was gorgeous and a such a dream place to be married. Sad to see that the season final is next week!


----------



## DC-Cutie

There was a story that the ny real estate board (if that's the correct name) was investigating Louis after the photoshop incident n


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> There was a story that the ny real estate board (if that's the correct name) was investigating Louis after the photoshop incident n


 
Good to know, guess nothing came of investigation.  Let us know.


----------



## melissatrv

Did Fredrik's husband ever sign the pre-nup?  Last I saw he was not going to....think he should.


----------



## peace43

melissatrv said:


> Did Fredrik's husband ever sign the pre-nup?  Last I saw he was not going to....think he should.



No, he did not. They were fighting about it but Frederic gave up.  

Frederic reminds me of a caricature/cartoon with all of his annoying facial expressions and when he does that silly high kick. It's so immature. I don't know why his husband puts up with it!

I also think Luis is annoying when he gets so happy.  Although he is practical in most of his logic when dealing with his clients.  Although the photoshopping of the interior that he did in the first episode was shady.


----------



## Goldfox

I was just about to write I miss Michael, he was quirky fun and decent. But then I Googled him and found out he's coloured his hair GREY(!??) and started carrying a HAC/Birkin.. He's more all-over-the-place than Louis!


----------



## Longchamp

Goldfox said:


> I was just about to write I miss Michael, he was quirky fun and decent. But then I Googled him and found out he's coloured his hair GREY(!??) and started carrying a HAC/Birkin.. He's more all-over-the-place than Louis!


 
Old money Michael, I miss him too.   He was so eccentric and different than any other reality star.  

Agree w/ other poster about Fredrik, I thought at the wedding he acted more than his usual immature.  Not sure I would use him as a real estate agent after I saw that.  

But guess he is to be commended for working on his wedding eve, even though I would have told that developer--take a swim, it's my wedding. 

Prenup---quote from a blog. 

The two talked lots of about the prenup, because they were planning their wedding. Eklund wanted to know his partners feelings on the subject and the two decided to drop the prenup because it wasnt representative of love.
Are you surprised that Eklund would drop the prenup for his partner?


----------



## Sassys

I miss the LA guys. This show has become so fake. When Derrick "threw" Fredrick's phone, he has it in his hand the entire time. No way in the world a top real estate agency would allow Ryan to do the things he does. Also, most of the homes they sell, are still on the market.


----------



## Sassys

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I know someone who has met Ryan. He apparently wears makeup even without filming. cool.



I went with a friend to a party for the new renovated baccarat store here in NYC and he was there. Yep, he was wearing makeup and was not filming. He is very skinny


----------



## Longchamp

Wasn't Ryan a soap opera actor?  Maybe he sleeps in TV makeup.

He looks thin on the show...check out his thighs.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Longchamp said:


> Wasn't Ryan a soap opera actor?  Maybe he sleeps in TV makeup.
> 
> He looks thin on the show...check out his thighs.



Yes he was on a daytime show, plus he was a hand model


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I miss the LA guys. This show has become so fake. When Derrick "threw" Fredrick's phone, he has it in his hand the entire time. No way in the world a top real estate agency would allow Ryan to do the things he does. Also, most of the homes they sell, are still on the market.


 
Huh?  He is doing the things he does and still has a job!  But he did leave the big firm for a start up.  I find Luis's conduct much more reprehensible.    Photo shop the pix and the fog machine?? WTF was that about? 

 I saw many of Fredrik's listings from the developer's  building up on his site....but many were sold too.


----------



## slang

Goldfox said:


> I was just about to write I miss Michael, he was quirky fun and decent. But then I Googled him and found out he's coloured his hair GREY(!??) and started carrying a HAC/Birkin.. He's more all-over-the-place than Louis!



Maybe he is grey and just dyed his hair black for the show, now that he is off the show he has gone back to his "natural" grey?


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> *I miss the LA guys*. This show has become so fake. When Derrick "threw" Fredrick's phone, he has it in his hand the entire time. No way in the world a top real estate agency would allow Ryan to do the things he does. Also, most of the homes they sell, are still on the market.




Remember Chad? I saw this recent pic of him...same hair, new body!

*http://rumorfix.com/2013/06/shirtless-chad-rogers-debuts-incredible-body-transformation/*


----------



## Shoegal30

^^LOL....this has to be a joke...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> I went with a friend to a party for the new renovated baccarat store here in NYC and he was there. Yep, he was wearing makeup and was not filming. He is very skinny



Really skinny? Men need meat on their bones for sure.


----------



## Sassys

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Really skinny? Men need meat on their bones for sure.


 
I personally like a man with meat on his bones lol. I just don't like seeing a man that skinny. Also, you can see he spent alot of time on his hair (we kept starring lol).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chad's hair was stupid back then and it's still stupid!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> I personally like a man with meat on his bones lol. I just don't like seeing a man that skinny. Also, you can he spent alot of time on his hair (we kept starring lol).



Haha, you're so funny. I would stare to, especially after what my sister-inlaw told me. His look certainly is not effortless.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Chad's hair was stupid back then and it's still stupid!


 
Agree. I never understood it...


----------



## lemonaid

Goldfox said:


> I was just about to write I miss Michael, he was quirky fun and decent. But then I Googled him and found out he's coloured his hair GREY(!??) and started carrying a HAC/Birkin.. He's more all-over-the-place than Louis!



I liked him, too.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I lurve Ryan. Except when he throws things or breaks his phone. And I did not like how Fredrik screwed him over on that deal. That was cold.


----------



## trustlove

Both dh and I love this show. My parents are also a fan. Fredrick's wedding was beautiful. I loved how they were standing in the water as they said their vows.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tomorrow should be very interesting with Fredrik & Ryan..

It looks like Ryan is going to show a past film clip of Fredrik's porn film days or nights
should say...


----------



## Sassys

lorihmatthews said:


> I lurve Ryan. Except when he throws things or breaks his phone. And I did not like how Fredrik screwed him over on that deal. That was cold.


 
Lol. Fake. Anyone can go to a new development's website and see what apartments are still available. All real estate agents have access to property records database and can also see what is available and what each apartment sold for. Not possible for Ryan to have been screwed over.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Ryan more this season.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Sassys said:


> Lol. Fake. Anyone can go to a new development's website and see what apartments are still available. All real estate agents have access to property records database and can also see what is available and what each apartment sold for. Not possible for Ryan to have been screwed over.



Oh duh, you're exactly right. I got so wrapped up in the scene that I completely forgot about MLS and property records.


----------



## DC-Cutie

There was a website that broke down the fakeness of just about every scene.   Darn!  I can't find it now, if I find it ill post the link


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> There was a website that broke down the fakeness of just about every scene. Darn! I can't find it now, if I find it ill post the link


 
Not the site, but an interesting NYT article

The Real and the Unreal on Reality TV
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/05/r...llion-dollar-listing.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, I agree Sassy, the phone throwing was so fake. That phone is his money!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, I agree Sassy, the phone throwing was so fake. That phone is his money!


 
It was in his hand the entire time lol. Notice how he keeps one hand behind his back and when he walks away, you see it in his hand.


----------



## Longchamp

Yes Michael from season one quit cuz the scenes were faked.


----------



## milhouse13

I don't understand why they bleep out all the f#%k's, but Luis' use of the Lords Name in vain comes out as a CONSTANT steady stream and they see no offense in it.  I'd rather them bleep that out rather than bracing myself every 30 seconds when he's on the screen.


----------



## Longchamp

You had me Ryan.


----------



## cjy

milhouse13 said:


> I don't understand why they bleep out all the f#%k's, but Luis' use of the Lords Name in vain comes out as a CONSTANT steady stream and they see no offense in it.  I'd rather them bleep that out rather than bracing myself every 30 seconds when he's on the screen.


 I know he says it all the time. No need for it either


----------



## Bkbabe

They are currently all on watch what happens live. It's tense!


----------



## sasha671

Wow! Its getting real. I've never seen this show like this. Andy is Shocked. mouth opened


----------



## Longchamp

First time Ive seen this on  Wwhl, they should have a reunion show.

Get a grip Fredrik.  You are the best but agree with Ryan that most of it was guy humor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The comment about his mother was low..   Now i see why he was womdering around, friendless in the city after Sandy.


----------



## Bkbabe

So just how scripted is this show? Yikes


----------



## Bkbabe

It's nice that Luis and Frederik are good friends now


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bkbabe said:


> So just how scripted is this show? Yikes



A good majority of it,,I'd guess. However, looking at Andy's reaction to the final episode, that seemed real.


----------



## Longchamp

I think all the shows are scripted.

Wow DC, it might be childish but that is common guy humor--e.g. my date last night was your Mom.

Look up the origin of mother Fu--er.

Ryan must be one secure guy to ride around NYC on  pink scooter.


----------



## Bkbabe

DC-Cutie said:


> A good majority of it,,I'd guess. However, looking at Andy's reaction to the final episode, that seemed real.



Yes. The emotions shown during WWHL seemed very real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> I think all the shows are scripted.
> 
> Wow DC, it might be childish but that is common guy humor--e.g. my date last night was your Mom.
> 
> Look up the origin of mother Fu--er.
> 
> Ryan must be one secure guy to ride around NYC on  pink scooter.



Guy humor I understand, IF the guys are friends or cool with each other.  Fredrick and Ryan, don't have that kind of relationship.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think the most genuine episode was when Luis' parents came to visit. His mother was happy to see her son and she was so cute moving her hips, like she probably did back in the day. She was gettin' it in!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Guy humor I understand, IF the guys are friends or cool with each other.  Fredrick and Ryan, don't have that kind of relationship.



Agree. But he said it to his brother not to Fredrik.  Myself, I would have let it go , not in a million years would I have confronted Fredrik like that.  Esp when the deal went through without a hitch.

Off topic..I hated the plug for ***** Towers on the show.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> The comment about his mother was low..   Now i see why he was womdering around, friendless in the city after Sandy.



The c@ck sucker comments are disgusting.
That guy is both juvenile and gay phobic.
That chihuahua comment is suspect as heck.
Not a fan.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was loving Ryan last night. I still like Fred too. I hope they find a 3rd. I cannot take Luis. But I was happy for him that he sold the apartment. Though I would have come it at 6.3 and then negotiated down to 6.1.

Now I have to watch WWHL. Sounds intense.

Ryan's wiki says he is 27. Is that correct? He looks older. Maybe because of the grays.


----------



## Belle49

I giggled when Fredrick got the one deal and he's like "Let's Kick"

ha


----------



## slang

What happened on WWHL? We don't get it where I live


----------



## limom

slang said:


> What happened on WWHL? We don't get it where I live



Sean showed his ugly self.
Frederick cried.
Luis apologized for using the F bomb.
Derrick was bar tending.
Andy Cohen was good.


----------



## sasha671

I cant stand Ryan. I think its not just for show with him. I can see he really hates Frederick. Things he said for just cruel and he knowsit. I see him around all the time. He poses and looks around to see who is looking when waiting for the light to change to cross the street. Pathetic


----------



## slang

limom said:


> Sean showed his ugly self.
> Frederick cried.
> Luis apologized for using the F bomb.
> Derrick was bar tending.
> Andy Cohen was good.



Who is Sean?


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> I cant stand Ryan. I think its not just for show with him. I can see he really hates Frederick. Things he said for just cruel and he knowsit. I see him around all the time. He poses and looks around to see who is looking when waiting for the light to change to cross the street. Pathetic



Same here. His comments show his true colors.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Who is Sean?



Think she meant Ryan


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Sean showed his ugly self.
> Frederick cried.
> Luis apologized for using the F bomb.
> Derrick was bar tending.
> Andy Cohen was good.


 
Who is Sean?


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Who is Sean?


Sorry I meant Ryan.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Who is Sean?



See above post.


----------



## slang

limom said:


> Sorry I meant Ryan.



The first Sean that popped into my mind was Sean Avery since I see him photographed with Andy alot and I was wondering why he would be there since they already had 3 guests lol

Was Fredrek & Luis ok with each other. From what I've read they get along now


----------



## sasha671

slang said:


> The first Sean that popped into my mind was Sean Avery since I see him photographed with Andy alot and I was wondering why he would be there since they already had 3 guests lol
> 
> Was Fredrek & Luis ok with each other. From what I've read they get along now



Yes, they are friends now. Frederick said he was sorry and it seemed genuine.


----------



## sasha671

Oh Ryan! Get over yourself. Mayor Bloomberg takes subway. In today's WSJ http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323610704578629770009586196.html


----------



## lulilu

sasha671 said:


> Oh Ryan! Get over yourself. Mayor Bloomberg takes subway. In today's WSJ http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323610704578629770009586196.html



New Yorkers see real celebrities all the time.  They are not impressed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

They are all dysfunctional in their "own way"

However there seems to be a very sensitive emotional side to Fredrik.. quite the
opposite of his buisness personna

Ryan is just too full of himself... he would be a better person if he wasn't so full
of impressing himself..

Luis needs to tone it down a notch or so...he's starting to get the real estate
nasty competitiveness


----------



## bobobob

Million Dollar Listing New York is renewed for third season

http://www.deadline.com/2013/08/bravo-renews-million-dollar-listing-ny-for-third-season/


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> They are all dysfunctional in their "own way"
> 
> However there seems to be a very sensitive emotional side to Fredrik.. quite the
> opposite of his buisness personna
> 
> Ryan is just too full of himself... he would be a better person if he wasn't so full
> of impressing himself..
> 
> Luis needs to tone it down a notch or so...he's starting to get the real estate
> nasty competitiveness



Yep, Fredrik was super sensitive but Ryan's comments are still inappropriate, imo.
So he did gay porn. It is in his past and people who matter don't care, imo.


----------



## Quigs

*Million Dollar Listings Ryan Serhant Joins Noah Baumbachs While Were Young (Exclusive)
*
By Jethro Nededog on September 13, 2013

The Bravo reality star joins Ben Stiller, Naomi Watts and Amanda Seyfried on the indie film

Bravos Million Dollar Listing star just landed another huge deal  but were not talking real estate.

Ryan Serhant has been cast in Noah Baumbachs new indie film, While Were Young, TheWrap has learned. Producers are keeping his role secret.

One of the top real estate brokers in Manhattan, Serhant has starred on Bravos popular unscripted series, Million Dollar Listing: New York for two seasons.

This casting marks his return to scripted work. Serhant graduated from Hamilton College with a degree in theatre before nabbing the dual role of Evan Walsh/Frank on the daytime soap As the World Turns in 2008.

Serhant joins already announced cast members Ben Stiller, Naomi Watts, Amanda Seyfried, Adam Driver, Charles Grodin and Adam Horovitz.

While Were Young follows a married couple, played by Stiller and Watts, that strikes up an unlikely friendship with a free-spirited younger couple, to be played by Driver and Seyfried, whose character makes homemade ice cream. Baumbach (The Squid and the Whale, The Life Aquatic) will write and direct.

Serhant is repped by manager Darren Bettencourt at The Representatives and Sharon Chang, Peter Knell, Greg Chang and Melissa Barron at IMG.

http://www.thewrap.com/million-doll...ns-noah-baumbachs-while-were-young-exclusive/


----------



## Allisonfaye

Just got addicted to this show. I guess the new season starts today so they are running a marathon of last season. I love this show. I can't believe this woman coming on to Ryan ( I think). She is disgusting.


----------



## Sassys

This show is so fake, but I love looking at the real estate.


----------



## cjy

I am so glad it's back!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me, too. Luis grew on me.  Ryan can still kick rocks and I just love Frederick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Curious about this 40 million real  estate property


----------



## Rouge H

Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Longchamp

The bodies on these 3 might be better than the hot properties.

Forgot Luis moved companies.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> This show is so fake, but I love looking at the real estate.



This. I prefer the guys from LA but these NY apartments are crazy.


----------



## Sassys

That apartment Luis just got was taken off the market lol. I just looked it up.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> This. I prefer the guys from LA but these NY apartments are crazy.



LA is fake also. My friend is in LA real estate so she has access to see what homes they claimed to have sold are still on the market. It's just easier to fake LA because the film crew doesn't have to deal with building boards like here in NYC.

Here in NYC, it's easy to see what apartments they really have sold and haven't sold if you know where to look. It's also easy to find out what prices are and not what they claim in the show. That Browery building from last season was beyond fake. No way in hell Ryan would not have known there were plenty of apartments available in Fredrick's building and get scammed. Not possible.


----------



## Longchamp

Luis apartment was not million dollar listing worthy.

Fredriks was one of the best I've seen in all the shows.


----------



## Longchamp

Ari is camera/TV hungry.


----------



## Sassys

Walker Tower is a gorgeous building in a great area. This penthouse sky vault is yuck.


----------



## Sassys

9 mil for a 2nd floor apartment on west end ave is crazy talk. I don't care if it is the Apthorp.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That was L'Wren Scott's apartment building that Ryan had a listing?

I read an article about the Apthorp a few years ago in NY Mag. It made it sound like the entire place was in shambles and neighbors were at odds with each other. I have always wanted to take a look inside. 

I wish they had a listing at the Dakota. lol.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> That was L'Wren Scott's apartment building that Ryan had a listing?
> 
> I read an article about the Apthorp a few years ago in NY Mag. It made it sound like the entire place was in shambles and neighbors were at odds with each other. I have always wanted to take a look inside.
> 
> I wish they had a listing at the Dakota. lol.



Yes, same building. Dakota would never allow the camera crew in.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Many of the top & most desireable city buildings wouldn't have a film crew filming.

Can you imagine 740 Park with a film crew in front of that building.. LOL


----------



## Love4H

Oooooh this Ari guy is soooooooooooo goog looking......  
Too short but his face and eyes are incredible!


----------



## lulilu

Love4H said:


> Oooooh this Ari guy is soooooooooooo goog looking......
> Too short but his face and eyes are incredible!



Maybe, be he is soooooo crazy.


----------



## Longchamp

First show was slow.  Looks the season might pick up tonight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying to get into this season, but it's hard.


----------



## Longchamp

The guys are on WWHL.

Too much emotional talk.  Let them be themselves.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to get into this season, but it's hard.


 Agree.  Going to stick with it, read some previews.  Ryan describes this season as WWIII, due to competitive market.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to get into this season, but it's hard.



Agree. It's so damn fake.

The scene with the messy apartment after the party was beyond fake. All the cups on the floor, but not a single spilled drink on the floor. Only spilled drink was on the kitchen counter. SMH.  Also, the woman that bought that apartment is not Asian (the woman said it was for her sister) and did not move here from CA lol.


----------



## Longchamp

Yep.  All the bravo shows fake.  But at least there is some glamour and fun with this show. 
I can't deal with the screaming, yelling, hitting with the RH franchises anymore.  They have all lost their appeal.

I watched a married to medicine show.  How they get these board certified physicians to act a fool on camera...they must be drinking the kool aid.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Yep.  All the bravo shows fake.  But at least there is some glamour and fun with this show.
> I can't deal with the screaming, yelling, hitting with the RH franchises anymore.  They have all lost their appeal.
> 
> I watched a married to medicine show.  How they get these board certified physicians to act a fool on camera...they must be drinking the kool aid.



Yea, I just watch because I love looking at luxury apartments and houses (LA version). I don't think I could hire any of the NYC guys to sell or find me a place. I just look at them like a joke.


----------



## LVk8

I love the real estate but not really the characters.  To me MDL is a perfect "keep it on in the background while cleaning/answering emails" show


----------



## susieserb

I adore this silly show.  Ryan cracks me up, he's such a douche but a delicious one.  I love the way he pushes Fredrik's fake buttons (his goofy expressions) and Luis is like a wound up doggy toy, grinning and jumping all the time 

I laugh and laugh.  Such a delight.  But hey these dudes know how to close and sell (really they do)!


----------



## Love4H

I know that Aladino guy. He runs around night clubs in NYC with his hand camera and tells everyone he's a TV producer and an actor. He's not a RE broker. 

And that so called drug dealer's son is an actor/Dj. Maybe his father did sell some drugs on a corner, I don't know, but no way in hell he'd be able to afford anything more than $500 a month rent. But actually he lives at his parents house in NJ. 

I don't watch this show often but I know 2 other actors playing roles there some time ago. 
This TV show is so fake, it's pathetic.


----------



## Longchamp

Love4H said:


> I know that Aladino guy. He runs around night clubs in NYC with his hand camera and tells everyone he's a TV producer and an actor. He's not a RE broker.
> 
> And that so called drug dealer's son is an actor/Dj. Maybe his father did sell some drugs on a corner, I don't know, but no way in hell he'd be able to afford anything more than $500 a month rent. But actually he lives at his parents house in NJ.
> 
> I don't watch this show often but I know 2 other actors playing roles there some time ago.
> This TV show is so fake, it's pathetic.



What is the name of the drug dealer's son?


----------



## lulilu

It is way too fake, I agree.  I do like the inside view of luxury apartments, but have a hard time not turning it off.  One too many kicks by Fredrik, and one too many weird hand gestures (in front of his face) by Luis.  Such a shame because I used to love this show.


----------



## Love4H

Longchamp said:


> What is the name of the drug dealer's son?



He goes for  Pablo Escobar jr.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I love the sneak peeks into the apartments, but can really do without the drama; I guess that's par for the course with Bravo though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love it.


----------



## Longchamp

Love4H said:


> He goes for  Pablo Escobar jr.



Hee hee!


----------



## Longchamp

Running theme ..Luis can't make the big sale, Fred gets the big listings, Ryan acts like a prick.   Ryan is very metrosexual.  On  WWHL, is still dating the girl from the show.


----------



## Goldfox

After Ryan tried shuvelling his pocketsquare in Luis' mouth it looked like they were having a moment, or at least the clipping made it seem like Ryan stared down Luis with intense 'i want to ravage you in bed'-eyes. That whole thing was so wierdo!!


----------



## susieserb

^^^Ryan to Luis, "You're a yappy little Chi and I need to shut u up"


----------



## susieserb

Goldfox said:


> After Ryan tried shuvelling his pocketsquare in Luis' mouth it looked like they were having a moment, or at least the clipping made it seem like Ryan stared down Luis with intense 'i want to ravage you in bed'-eyes. That whole thing was so wierdo!!



Typical slice and dice Bravo to pull u in, we know their tricks


----------



## zaara10

That old house in Murray hill really creeped me out! Especially the dolls in the basement! &#128561; But it was kind of funny when Ryan got stuck in the elevator.


----------



## Sassys

LOVED the house Fredrick sold (the decorator that decorated it, is my all time favorite). Thought it was weird he kept referring to it as the penthouse. I looked it up and it's not the penthouse.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

zaara10 said:


> That old house in Murray hill really creeped me out! Especially the dolls in the basement! &#128561; But it was kind of funny when Ryan got stuck in the elevator.



I know!  Super creepy!  The worst was the dolls, and why were they there with a saw?! I know it's fake/staged but I love the show.  Fredrick cracks me up.  (esp yesterday with Zekee) And I love seeing all the beautiful homes!


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> LOVED the house Fredrick sold (the decorator that decorated it, is my all time favorite). Thought it was weird he kept referring to it as the penthouse. I looked it up and it's not the penthouse.



Are you watching tonight's show?  Luis's 12 M listing overlooking central park is a disgrace. The windows are outdated, the place needs a total facelift.  
Anxious to see if Ricky Ricardo can pull this off.

Looks like we have the answer.  Good for Luis, run don't walk away from this one.


----------



## zaara10

I had no idea Luis was straight!!! &#128563; Lol. 
Ryan seems like a crappy bf.


----------



## PrincessCypress

zaara10 said:


> I had no idea Luis was straight!!! &#128563; Lol.
> Ryan seems like a crappy bf.


My thoughts exactly on both counts, zaara10! 

Good thing for Frederick, he's the reason why I watch the show. I do like Luis better than last season, but Ryan is painful to watch.


----------



## pink1

Luis is straight?!?!  I recorded last night's episode and haven't watched yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pink1 said:


> Luis is straight?!?!  I recorded last night's episode and haven't watched yet.


 

   He says so... but now his new name is Ricky Ricardo..

    He didn't even know who Ricky Ricardo was

    But this guy Ian is a real creep & manipulative


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> He says so... but now his new name is Ricky Ricardo..
> 
> He didn't even know who Ricky Ricardo was
> 
> But this guy Ian is a real creep & manipulative



The whole scene looked like a gay men's gathering, a secret society. The old preying on the young and that darn Sonja was in the middle of it all.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> The whole scene looked like a gay men's gathering, a secret society. The old preying on the young and that darn Sonja was in the middle of it all.



Yes looked uncomfortable for Luis.  I don't watch the RHO shows anymore but saw Sonja on WWHL with similar bow flowers in her hair.  
She is becoming an embarrassment.


----------



## zaara10

I don't believe that Luis found a buyer for the place where Ian is the developer. All of a sudden the clients he couldn't get in touch with agreed to full asking price at 11.95 mil? And that convo wasn't filmed? Mmhmm.


----------



## mee4

Guess I'm the only one who likes Ryan. He's hilarious.

And Ian was not "testing" Luis like he claimed. Now he's a grade-A hole.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

mee4 said:


> Guess I'm the only one who likes Ryan. He's hilarious.
> 
> And Ian was not "testing" Luis like he claimed. Now he's a grade-A hole.




I like Ryan too.  He makes me laugh &#128514;


----------



## Love Of My Life

mee4 said:


> Guess I'm the only one who likes Ryan. He's hilarious.
> 
> And Ian was not "testing" Luis like he claimed. Now he's a grade-A hole.


 

Ian sends a very bad message about the games he plays with Luis &

this will catch up to him sooner than later..

Ari is no better either...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw a blooper/bad editing. When Frederick went to see the apartment and meet the client, it was at night. However when they showed bits of the apartment it was bright as day outside!

I don't like how that guy was playing Luis. Azzhole is right


----------



## ChanelGirlE

pink1 said:


> Luis is straight?!?!



LOL I thought the same thing?!  I just saw too on Instagram he was kissing one of the Shah's of Sunset, I forget her name.  It was at some Bravo party?!   Ian is awful to him.  I would have closed the deal on the apt and move on but I guess he wants to continue to work with him.  

Ryan was super hilarious last night's ep... when he was in LA.


----------



## lafania

I freakin love Ryan!! 5 years ago I was a hand model, now I have New York by ba##s!! He cracks me up!! Stupid ocean! Stupid kale!!!


----------



## Michele26

lafania said:


> I freakin love Ryan!! *5 years ago I was a hand model, now I have New York by ba##s!! He cracks me up!! Stupid ocean! Stupid kale!!!*



I loved when he said that about LA.

I noticed Luis is picking up some of Fredrik's mannerisms too.


----------



## zaara10

I like Ryan too, he's hilarious. I just think he comes off as a bad bf. Is he still w/ Amelia?
Ian was a total jerk. But maybe that's the role Bravo told him to play


----------



## Longchamp

Ryan's GF reminds me of Kim Kardashian.  That's not a good thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I she'd a tear for Luis...  Awwww


----------



## creighbaby

Cant stand Fredrik's stupid pouting and manipulations. He is truly annoying.


----------



## Longchamp

Still love this show.

Can a leopard change his spots Ryan?

Sad about Fred and no daughter.  Divorce in the future?  I could see him with
Andy Cohen.


----------



## flowerboy

Love this show too


----------



## zaara10

It was nice to see Luis & Ryan hanging out. A little weird too! Did anyone notice Ryan has Luis in his phone contacts list as "Luis Ortiz Small Broker"? Lol.


----------



## Michele26

zaara10 said:


> It was nice to see Luis & Ryan hanging out. A little weird too! Did anyone notice Ryan has Luis in his phone contacts list as "Luis Ortiz Small Broker"? Lol.



I saw that  a double entendre.


----------



## krissa

That was really nice Ryan gave Luis a check for $20K


----------



## Longchamp

Great show tonight.  Makes you want to dance.

Wow a reunion show next week.

Cmon Luis, can't argue Fred is great salesman.


----------



## zaara10

I thought Ryan was going to propose to his gf after the dance! It looked like the perfect setup. That whole scene was adorable 
Looking forward to the reunion!


----------



## DC-Cutie

In want to be member of Luis' family, they always seem so loving and love to dance. Just have a good time

Frederic is hard to read. He's an arrogant azz, great in business. But seems to suck at his personal life. 

Meanwhile, Ryan is coming around. I thought he was going to propose, too.


----------



## krissa

zaara10 said:


> I thought Ryan was going to propose to his gf after the dance! It looked like the perfect setup. That whole scene was adorable
> Looking forward to the reunion!



I thought the same thing!


----------



## susieserb

I'm very keen on the whole MDL series.  At first the NY intro fell flat, IMHO the season just didn't compare to Los Angeles, then they changed the agents and whoosh, Bravo pulled me in.  Now I can't wait for Miami.

I'm smitten with the way MDL introduces the TV viewer to the cities and their differing homes.  You get to see fantastical properties representing all kinds of upper echelons, without the cheap cat fights that HWo "fill in the blank" smash into your face.

I know that the show is probably fake on so many levels but they are my rueful pleasure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luis is certainly starting to come into his own, which is nice to see.

Ryan is also maturing & realizing that you need a life outside of a sucessful career.

Frederic is sad on many levels...& his partner Derek is sending mixed messages

It is entertaining though & the world of real estate WOW..


----------



## susieserb

hotshot said:


> Luis is certainly starting to come into his own, which is nice to see.
> 
> Ryan is also maturing & realizing that you need a life outside of a sucessful career.
> 
> Frederic is sad on many levels...& his partner Derek is sending mixed messages
> 
> It is entertaining though & the world of real estate WOW..


Great observations on all levels.  I'm in sales and I really absorb the way these young men sell,  they close, close, close LOVE IT!


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> Great observations on all levels.  I'm in sales and I really absorb the way these young men sell,  they close, close, close LOVE IT!



They don't close, close everything. I always look up the apartment features and a lot of them are still on the market. Show is really fake.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> They don't close, close everything. I always look up the apartment features and a lot of them are still on the market. Show is really fake.


ReAlLy, awe darn it. Are these guys the best of the best though?  IOW did Fredrick win that honorable recognition?  Does everything he touches turn to gold LOL?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was kinda disappointed with the season finale. It was like any other episode. 

But overall I liked this season.

If Freddy isn't divorced by next season it will be a miracle. They are on a completely different page.


----------



## Longchamp

Hope there is a part 2 to this reunion.
Love these guys.

Fred is arrogant but he has the resume to brag.
Thought that was a compliment when he said the other two are further ahead in their real estate career than he was at their age.

Ryan seems flustered with crazy grin.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Awwwww, Luis sitting up there all alone 

Derek and Frederic are not on the same baby train


----------



## Longchamp

Fred has permanent eyeliner.

Love Luis, breaking my heart.  Truly cares about other people.
Coming from a different place in my heart, let go Luis and move on.
You can find love again and probably better than you imagined.


----------



## Carson123

Can Ryan be more orange?


----------



## Carson123

Also Andy's eyes (contacts?) are freaking me out. He looks like Emily Rose when she's possessed. &#128533;


----------



## krissa

I felt really bad for the baby thing with Frederic. I hope the husband didn't mislead him about Mila. I do see how he could see how he could get stuck as a mr mom since he's an artist which is a non traditional job and Fred makes so much $. Luis is so cute.  I can't help but root for him. Ryan was super orange. Was that a spray tan or bad makeup?


----------



## zaara10

Carson123 said:


> Can Ryan be more orange?



It was very distracting for me. It made his teeth look super white too.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Carson123 said:


> Can Ryan be more orange?


He was painful to watch before he was so orange, I just can't with him. I really can't.



krissa said:


> I felt really bad for the baby thing with Frederic. I hope the husband didn't mislead him about Mila. I do see how he could see how he could get stuck as a mr mom since he's an artist which is a non traditional job and Fred makes so much $. Luis is so cute.  I can't help but root for him. *Ryan was super orange. Was that a spray tan or bad makeup?*


Maybe a bad combination of both?


----------



## Longchamp

Am I the only thinking Ryan is bi?


----------



## Sassys

I feel really bad for Fredrick. You can see he was in so much pain when Derrick was saying there will be no children. I know he loves Derrick, but I just could not stay married to someone who doesn't want children and I do. I hope he can talk him into it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I feel really bad for Fredrick. You can see he was in so much pain when Derrick was saying their will be no children. I know he loves Derrick, but I just could not stay married to someone who doesn't want children and I do. I hope he can talk him into it.



Is almost as if they didn't have the baby talk BEFORE getting married. That's one discussion you must have.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Is almost as if they didn't have the baby talk BEFORE getting married. That's one discussion you must have.



Or maybe they did & now his partner is looking at their current lifestyle & seeing that having a baby won't make sense. His partner is being realistic about it whereas Frederick is  out buying clothes for a non existent baby.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Is almost as if they didn't have the baby talk BEFORE getting married. That's one discussion you must have.



Yeah. I will say this, damn they are a hot couple  Derrick is HOT!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Or maybe they did & now his partner is looking at their current lifestyle & seeing that having a baby won't make sense. His partner is being realistic about it whereas Frederick is  out buying clothes for a non existent baby.



Kinda like furnishing a house before you go to closing.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> I feel really bad for Fredrick. You can see he was in so much pain when Derrick was saying there will be no children. I know he loves Derrick, but I just could not stay married to someone who doesn't want children and I do. I hope he can talk him into it.



Me too and I never thought I would ever feel for him lol. He said they did have the convo so I can't see how Derrick is all never instead of not right now. I get Fredrick is a work a holic but realistically he can still work until the baby comes. They are both men who will have to use a surrogate so much won't change for them until the baby literally pops out and is living with them. They also will be able to afford a night nurse and nanny. It will be a change to lifestyle for sure, but I can't imagine giving that up for someone.


----------



## PrincessCypress

DC-Cutie said:


> Kinda like furnishing a house before you go to closing.


Haha, DC-Cutie! Good analogy, I think it's like furnishing a house before the offer is even accepted.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I feel really bad for Fredrick. You can see he was in so much pain when Derrick was saying there will be no children. I know he loves Derrick, but I just could not stay married to someone who doesn't want children and I do. I hope he can talk him into it.





Sassys said:


> Yeah. I will say this, damn they are a hot couple  Derrick is HOT!!



Can't think of anything worse...trying to talk someone into having children that doesn't want them.  Bad outcome for everyone.

Derrick is hot!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

It was interesting to see a reunion with just men. The dynamic is definitely very different. Unlike the housewives, they seem to better at communication and making counter productive arguments  instead of continuously rampaging down each other throats. They actually pause and let each other speak. 

Frederick is still my favourite. Like someone mentioned, I think he has earned the right to brag. He's definitely confident and arrogant, but the guy is good at what he does. I like that's also a genuine person and seems really hopeful about the baby... but, I don't think he'll be able to negotiate his way into this one.

Ryan makes for good comedic relief. His shading was definitely off, he made the Kardashian's face contouring seem like child play.

Louis is passionate, but still green. He's definitely proven that he could make his own stride.... but he's a bit of a hypocrite. He wants to come out on his "own", but seems to expect a lot from Fredrick. I mean who in the right mind would just hand you over big projects from a developer for entire buildings. You have to pave your way and stop with the hissy fits.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luis for sure has a lot to learn & one of the best at their job is Frederik.

Why not be smart about it, watch listen &learn. Not everyone is genuine or a 
gentleman for the most. Its a cutthroat business & Luis is just starting his career.

They are all realizing that with all the $$$$$$ you make it is nice to be able to
share with a partner.

Ryan's girlfriend Emily seems to be a positive force in his life..


----------



## lulilu

I really liked the reunion.  Like others said, sad for Freddie. 

 But they all seem to like and respect one another, at least on some level.  Luis needs to think with his head and not his heart, as Ryan said, this is business and if Fredric is offering you business, take it.

It was amazing to have 3 people actually listen to one another, not fly off the handle and start screaming and talking over one another.  They all made personal admissions and I think have grown over the past season.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Ryan. That part of Broadway in Times Square is already shut down and no one is in that area in the early hours of the morning. 


'Go big or go home!' Million Dollar Listing's Ryan Serhant enlists the help of the NYPD to SHUT DOWN Times Square for romantic proposal to his girlfriend

Million Dollar Listing New York star Ryan Serhant closed the biggest deal of his life this weekend - proposing to his girlfriend, 29-year-old Emilia Bechrakis. 
And it sure pays to have friends in high places; the real estate agent, 30, enlisted the help of the Mayor's office and 50 NYPD officers to make his proposal extra special.
In a photo he posted on Sunday, he is seen popping the question to Emilia in the middle of Times Sqaure, which was shut down for an entire hour just for the occasion. 'We had the heart of this city completely to ourselves. Like I've always said&#8230; GO BIG OR GO HOME,' he wrote in the caption.




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...mantic-proposal-girlfriend.html#ixzz3DUZyi1QN


----------



## krissa

aww that's cute! I can't wait for this show to come back, Miami was horrible, and I didn't even bother with LA, lol.


----------



## bobobob

> Premieres Wednesday, April 8th at 10:00pm ET/PT
> The Emmy-nominated series returns for season four with superstar real-estate agents Fredrik Eklund, Luis D. Ortiz and Ryan Serhant taking their professional and personal lives to the next level and the drama is at an all-time high. Luis shifts his business into high gear as he takes on his first new development project. Ryan is charming his way through some of the biggest deals of his career, but his most important &#8220;deal&#8221; yet involves his girlfriend, Emilia and living happily ever after. Fredrik is officially New York City&#8217;s #1 broker, but he still faces a litany of challenging clients and colleagues, as he and Ryan attempt to work together for the first time.



http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/bravo-announces-new-and-returning-shows


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, the show was fun, except for the fake drama.   I guess they will all work together at some point in the season.

New York real estate is higher priced than ever; it does make me worry about a crash.  Prices are ridiculous.  

Cuz I've been around so long, its hard for me to think of Sullivan Street as a place "everyone wants to live."  In my mind it was a few blocks of old, turn of the century (20th century) walkups.  I remember the gangster who pretended he was crazy lived there, Vincent Gigante.   Every single old building in Manhattan is being converted, some for the better, most not, IMO.  

From Vincent Gigante's obit in the NYTime in 2005:

*Most days, in the early evening, Mr. Gigante, a hulking man who was about six feet tall and weighed 200 pounds, would emerge from his mother's walkup apartment building on Sullivan Street in Greenwich Village. Sometimes dressed in a bathrobe and pajamas and sometimes wearing a windbreaker and shabby trousers and always accompanied by one or two bodyguards, he gingerly crossed the street to the Triangle Civic Improvement Association, a dingy storefront club that served as his headquarters. Inside, he played pinochle and held whispered conversations with men who agents said were his trusted confederates.

After midnight, according to F.B.I. surveillance reports, he would be driven to a townhouse near Park Avenue at East 77th Street, that was owned by Olympia Esposito, who was characterized by Mr. Gigante's lawyers as his common-law wife and the mother of three of his eight children, Vincent, Lucia and Carmella Esposito.*


----------



## susieserb

I ADORE THIS SHOW I ADORE THIS SHOW I ADORE THIS SHOW.  

Did I mention I adore this show?:kiss:


----------



## pjhm

I do too!


----------



## susieserb

Men are simply more enjoyable to watch? The selling/closing skills are awesome (even though there's a potential of "fake" sales) I think their tactics are plausible.  Plus who wouldn't want to see NY real estate at it's_ finest?_

I find myself laughing and clapping, something I NEVER do for a HW show.


----------



## pjhm

Yes when they aren't naked and ugly like in shahs of sunset! I love the wheeling and dealing negotiations.


----------



## pink1

Totally watch this show for the apartments!


----------



## susieserb

My sister is really disappointed with Ryan's finance Emilia.  She thinks he is such a hunky cutie and that Emilia isn't good enough for him.  I laugh and laugh because clearly Ryan is smitten with his lady.


----------



## Carson123

susieserb said:


> My sister is really disappointed with Ryan's finance Emilia.  She thinks he is such a hunky cutie and that Emilia isn't good enough for him.  I laugh and laugh because clearly Ryan is smitten with his lady.




Aw Emilia seems sweet and is naturally really pretty.  A nice change from the rest of the fake, plastic women on bravo. 

I love the NY version of this show! Used to like LA version until those annoying UK agents joined the show. Couldn't stand them


----------



## susieserb

Carson123 said:


> Aw Emilia seems sweet and is naturally really pretty.  A nice change from the rest of the fake, plastic women on bravo.
> 
> I love the NY version of this show! Used to like LA version until those annoying UK agents joined the show. Couldn't stand them


^^IKI right^^

The first season on MDL-NY I hated the show but year two grew on me; each year gets better and better.  I actually want CHAD back on MDL-LA~Young DUDE is a STUPENDOUS salesman.


----------



## krissa

I've never seen season one, do I need to watch? I &#10084;&#65039; This show. I never realized how pretty Frederick is until I saw him on rhony with  Bethenny.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

krissa said:


> I've never seen season one, do I need to watch? I [emoji173]&#65039; This show. I never realized how pretty Frederick is until I saw him on rhony with  Bethenny.




I feel like the only major difference is that there was no Luis. There was another broker Michael. He definitely did not have the "shark" personality that Ryan, Fredrick, and Luis have.


----------



## susieserb

What amazes me (and I'm sure this is for the show) is how successful and young these players are.  You would think OLDER peeps would dominant?  ala HGTV's show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> ^^IKI right^^
> 
> The first season on MDL-NY I hated the show but year two grew on me; each year gets better and better.  I actually want CHAD back on MDL-LA~Young DUDE is a STUPENDOUS salesman.


 
I kinda miss chad, too.  With his Justin Beiber like hair cut. 


 They can remove Josh Altman and his altered face fiancé/wife Heather.  They made the show messy for no reason.


Josh Flagg is great!  Will miss Edith's humor and watching their relationship.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I kinda miss chad, too.  With his Justin Beiber like hair cut.
> 
> 
> They can remove Josh Altman and his altered face fiancé/wife Heather.  They made the show messy for no reason.
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg is great!  Will miss Edith's humor and watching their relationship.


Have you see our Chaddy Rogers lately...oh my...He's been lifting weights and is unrecognizable.  Plus LQQK at his sunnies, two years later he's wearing the same pair.  Thrifty as ever!

Also don't touch my Josh Altman I have a HUGE CRUSH on him (yes I do)~


----------



## Vanilla Bean

krissa said:


> I never realized how pretty Frederick is until I saw him on rhony with  Bethenny.



Ugh.  I can't stand all the faces he makes.


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> Have you see our Chaddy Rogers lately...oh my...He's been lifting weights and is unrecognizable.  Plus LQQK at his sunnies, two years later he's wearing the same pair.  Thrifty as ever!
> 
> Also don't touch my Josh Altman I have a HUGE CRUSH on him (yes I do)~



Glad to see Chad got rid of his super Mario bros mushroom man hair cut. He and his girlfriend were beyond annoying.

Love Altman.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> I kinda miss chad, too.  With his Justin Beiber like hair cut.
> 
> 
> They can remove Josh Altman and his altered face fiancé/wife Heather.  They made the show messy for no reason.
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg is great!  Will miss Edith's humor and watching their relationship.




Edith Flagg was THE BEST and the cutest human being ever!


----------



## susieserb

Carson123 said:


> Edith Flagg was THE BEST and the cutest human being ever!


I thought she was one tough cookie; reminded me of my own grandma.


----------



## Longchamp

Love this show too. Luis is still a boy.  Rolled my eyes at his car.


----------



## kemilia

Longchamp said:


> Love this show too. Luis is still a boy.  Rolled my eyes at his car.




He often comes across as trying too hard, but that could be the editing. 

His hair fascinates me, I remember during the hurricane when there was no electricity and it was all hanging in his face after he showered, I just wondered "what he heck does he use to keep it so perfect and 'up there? ' "


----------



## Longchamp

Ha ha on his hair. Did you see WWHL when Andy patted his hair?


----------



## Longchamp

Just over 4 more hours!!!!


----------



## Sassys

this show has gotten so fake. Luis did not sell that apartment. The duplex that Fredrick is trying to sell, is not on the market for the price they keep saying and when he meets with that woman, its summer time outside. The apartment went on the market in the winter time.


----------



## pjhm

I too wish they would let it be more natural-both Ryan and the female builder looked like they were trying to hold back smiles when he was getting her to agree to the last apt sale. They don't need all the phoniness.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> this show has gotten so fake. Luis did not sell that apartment. The duplex that Fredrick is trying to sell, is not on the market for the price they keep saying and when he meets with that woman, its summer time outside. The apartment went on the market in the winter time.



The scenes with Ryan and his boss looked so fake too.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ugh.  I can't stand all the faces he makes.





i LOOOOVE to see him make all those faces!!  i wait for it to happen!!


i don't give a fat fig if it is fake.  they do what i watch it for - entertainment and laughs!  i am not looking for the deep secret of life!


----------



## barbie444

Oh my!! He sure looks mighty fine. I used to have the biggest crush on him. Just went on his website though and the picture looks HORRIBLE looks like a middle age woman


susieserb said:


> Have you see our Chaddy Rogers lately...oh my...He's been lifting weights and is unrecognizable.  Plus LQQK at his sunnies, two years later he's wearing the same pair.  Thrifty as ever!
> 
> Also don't touch my Josh Altman I have a HUGE CRUSH on him (yes I do)~


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> What amazes me (and I'm sure this is for the show) is how successful and young these players are.  You would think OLDER peeps would dominant?  ala HGTV's show.


I know what you mean....Im involved in RE, and I think what happens is that young brokers are very savvy  with tech/social media, and they are VERY agressive.....I find the older ones are a little more complacent and dont always utilize tech for exposure.....Im not a fan of a young cocky broker...some are real good, and some just think they are....


----------



## beekmanhill

I just watch for the apartments, knowing it is fake.  Come on, Ryan and his boss and the artwork?  I don't think so.


----------



## susieserb

bag-princess said:


> i LOOOOVE to see him make all those faces!!  i wait for it to happen!!
> 
> 
> i don't give a fat fig if it is fake.  they do what i watch it for - entertainment and laughs!  i am not looking for the deep secret of life!


This times 10.  I don't care, I love it~


----------



## pjhm

Just read in local paper there is going to be mm listing San Francisco beg. July on bravo


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Just read in local paper there is going to be mm listing San Francisco beg. July on bravo


Miami couldn't do it (the cast was lack luster)? Let's see how San Francisco fairs? Chicago would have been a good choice or Dallas?


----------



## susieserb

barbie444 said:


> Oh my!! He sure looks mighty fine. I used to have the biggest crush on him. Just went on his website though and the picture looks HORRIBLE looks like a middle age woman


You mean THIS. 

Guy has tons of hair and a baby face.  So he has to be careful, this isn't a good look here.


----------



## purseprincess32

I would definitely watch Million Dollar listing San Fran! I like NYC and Beverly Hills Million Dollar listing.


----------



## barbie444

That's the picture I am referring to it's HORRIBLE!


susieserb said:


> You mean THIS.
> 
> Guy has tons of hair and a baby face.  So he has to be careful, this isn't a good look here.


----------



## LVk8

susieserb said:


> Miami couldn't do it (the cast was lack luster)? Let's see how San Francisco fairs? Chicago would have been a good choice or Dallas?




Real estate doesn't cost as much in Chicago or Dallas.  Loses some of the "wow" factor when apts/homes that go for the millions in LA & NY are still in the hundreds of thousands in Chicago or Dallas.

Chicago in particular is surprisingly affordable given the caliber of city.  Maybe the harsh winters keep prices in check?


----------



## Carson123

LVk8 said:


> Real estate doesn't cost as much in Chicago or Dallas.  Loses some of the "wow" factor when apts/homes that go for the millions in LA & NY are still in the hundreds of thousands in Chicago or Dallas.
> 
> Chicago in particular is surprisingly affordable given the caliber of city.  Maybe the harsh winters keep prices in check?




There's many places in Chicago priced in the millions but it's not in the same quantities as NY or LA.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

LVk8 said:


> Real estate doesn't cost as much in Chicago or Dallas.  Loses some of the "wow" factor when apts/homes that go for the millions in LA & NY are still in the hundreds of thousands in Chicago or Dallas.



Right.  No "holy sh*t!" factor would take a lot out of the fantasy of watching.


----------



## ap.

horse17 said:


> I know what you mean....Im involved in RE, and I think what happens is that young brokers are very savvy  with tech/social media, and *they are VERY agressive.*....I find the older ones are a little more complacent and dont always utilize tech for exposure.....*Im not a fan of a young cocky broker.*..some are real good, and some just think they are....



Yup. When we were getting ready to sell our apt, we interviewed a few brokers. One of the most aggressive with the sales pitch and promises turned out to be part of the Serhant group. That and the fact that they pushed the connection to the show pretty much took them out of the running. We went with a low-key, yet still very competent and very professional, group instead. Our apt sold in 4 days with multiple offers over ask.


----------



## susieserb

apey_grapey said:


> Yup. When we were getting ready to sell our apt, we interviewed a few brokers. One of the most aggressive with the sales pitch and promises turned out to be part of the Serhant group. That and the fact that they pushed the connection to the show pretty much took them out of the running. We went with a low-key, yet still very competent and very professional, group instead. Our apt sold in 4 days with multiple offers over ask.


UBER COOL~ Plus I don't blame you for not having it on the show.  I asked myself that same question (in fantasy of course) and quite honestly my answer was nooooo.

I understand Chicago but what about Dallas? Don't they have some really cool big butt homes there (I know they do, I saw them) all that OIL?  But alas, not the cache that the costal cities have to offer.


----------



## Carson123

susieserb said:


> UBER COOL~ Plus I don't blame you for not having it on the show.  I asked myself that same question (in fantasy of course) and quite honestly my answer was nooooo.
> 
> I understand Chicago but what about Dallas? Don't they have some really cool big butt homes there (I know they do, I saw them) all that OIL?  But alas, not the cache that the costal cities have to offer.




I envision Dallas homes all looking like McMansions. Boring. At least in Chicago you have an interesting mix of vintage architecture, high rises with killer views, timber lofts etc 

Chicago would be much more interesting than Dallas though I doubt Bravo would feature either.


----------



## Sassys

That couple is on crack if they think they are getting $3.5 million for 147th street. My ex lives down the street, so I know that street like the back of my hand. Only way they will get it, is if a developer buys it and guts it or turns it into a multi apartment building.


----------



## Sassys

Fredrick is a nutcase


----------



## Longchamp

The  Harlem townhouse is huge. 
I don't like any of the properties on today's show.


----------



## Sassys

Another fake scene. Fredrick still has the Time warner listing at $28M


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> That couple is on crack if they think they are getting $3.5 million for 147th street. My ex lives down the street, so I know that street like the back of my hand. Only way they will get it, is if a developer buys it and guts it or turns it into a multi apartment building.



those people kill me!  they want the $$$ they want and that is all they care about!   just like that blonde lady that kept telling fredrick to raise the price even when he tried advise her against it!   he posted a pick on facebook - surprise!  it did not sell after weeks at the inflated price she wanted and she called him back to rehire him to sell it at a lower price!!  dumbass!!  





Sassys said:


> Fredrick is a nutcase





and i love him!  i could not do real estate because i would tell these people to jump out the window!  

and i don't care about any fake scenes - just entertain me.  and they all do!  my husband watched it with me last night in bed for the first time and even he was laughing at fredrick!


----------



## beekmanhill

It appears that Luis sold the townhouse.  I thought it was magnificent.   They did a beautiful job restoring it.

http://www.elliman.com/new-york-city/393-convent-avenue-manhattan-torxasp

I love Frederik, and I'm even liking Ryan this year.  Love Luis too.  

The sellers can be very annoying.    You couldn't pay me enough to live in the Time Warner building, unless I was using it only part time.  The area is much too crowded and isn't a "neighborhood" at all.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> *It appears that Luis sold the townhouse.*  I thought it was magnificent.   They did a beautiful job restoring it.
> 
> http://www.elliman.com/new-york-city/393-convent-avenue-manhattan-torxasp
> 
> I love Frederik, and I'm even liking Ryan this year.  Love Luis too.
> 
> The sellers can be very annoying.    You couldn't pay me enough to live in the Time Warner building, unless I was using it only part time.  The area is much too crowded and isn't a "neighborhood" at all.





good for Luis!!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love them all. Frederik is insane but that's what I like..I'm here for his facial expressions and high kicks lol


----------



## girlonthecoast

Ryan's open house for the Central Park West apartment was so elaborate. But it got me wondering how much the real estate agents on this show spend their potential commission on parties and advertising. I guess after you factor in all the costs of open houses and advertising being a real estate agent isn't the most stable way to earn a living.


----------



## Sassys

Walking to gym and I spied Luis and his assistant. He's very tiny.


----------



## LVk8

I'm not surprised, he looks like a pocket listing through the teevee


----------



## Sassys

LVk8 said:


> I'm not surprised, he looks like a pocket listing through the teevee



Uh, how can a person look like a pocket listing.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Walking to gym and I spied Luis and his assistant. He's very tiny.



When he's standing next to Ryan & Fredrik he looks tiny.


----------



## LVk8

Sassys said:


> Uh, how can a person look like a pocket listing.




Bc he is super tiny & fits in my pocket, like a real estate agent who has intel on a listing that has yet to come to market in his/her pocket 

Maybe that was a crappy metaphor, but the point is Luis fits in a BB sized LV & it shows vs Ryan who appears to be average size & Frederick who is likely taller than average


----------



## Longchamp

Great spy pix.  
Does his hair look like a shellac bowl IRL?
Look forward to spy pix of crazy Fred!


----------



## beekmanhill

girlonthecoast said:


> Ryan's open house for the Central Park West apartment was so elaborate. But it got me wondering how much the real estate agents on this show spend their potential commission on parties and advertising. I guess after you factor in all the costs of open houses and advertising being a real estate agent isn't the most stable way to earn a living.



It isn't stable, but wow, when the market is good, as it is now in Manhattan, you really reap big benefits.  When it crashes, I guess you live off your savings for a while.  I remember 2007/2008.  Nothing was selling, prices were plumetting.  Sellers didn't want to reduce their prices because they had the high prices in their minds.  

Remember Jeff Lewis on Bravo, he went from flipping to renovating and decorating, and now I think he is back to flipping.   

In the first year, I think they alluded to Frederik having an office and business in Sweden.  I'd love to see that again if he still has it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Great spy pix.
> Does his hair look like a shellac bowl IRL?
> Look forward to spy pix of crazy Fred!



I'd love to get a pic of Frederik doing his kick!


----------



## bag-princess

LVk8 said:


> I'm not surprised, he looks like a pocket listing through the teevee



:lolots::lolots::lolots:   i love Luis but that was too funny!!



LVk8 said:


> Bc he is super tiny & fits in my pocket, like a real estate agent who has intel on a listing that has yet to come to market in his/her pocket
> 
> *Maybe that was a crappy metaphor*, but the point is Luis fits in a BB sized LV & it shows vs Ryan who appears to be average size & Frederick who is likely taller than average



no it was perfect!!!    i don't see how it could be confusing!





beekmanhill said:


> I'd love to get a pic of Frederik doing his kick!





i would looooove to spend a day with him and Jeff Lewis!!


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> It isn't stable, but wow, when the market is good, as it is now in Manhattan, you really reap big benefits.  When it crashes, I guess you live off your savings for a while.  I remember 2007/2008.  Nothing was selling, prices were plumetting.  Sellers didn't want to reduce their prices because they had the high prices in their minds.
> 
> Remember Jeff Lewis on Bravo, he went from flipping to renovating and decorating, and now I think he is back to flipping.
> 
> *In the first year, I think they alluded to Frederik having an office and business in Sweden.  I'd love to see that again if he still has it.*





he does!  he shows it a lot on facebook.  everyone in the office is blonde and gorgeous! LOL  looks like a modeling agency.  they are very successful over there,too and he is often talking about it.


----------



## mama13drama99

LVk8 said:


> Real estate doesn't cost as much in Chicago or Dallas.  Loses some of the "wow" factor when apts/homes that go for the millions in LA & NY are still in the hundreds of thousands in Chicago or Dallas.
> 
> Chicago in particular is surprisingly affordable given the caliber of city.  Maybe the harsh winters keep prices in check?




Caliber of city?  Hmmm...
Any-who, I beg to differ.  I have lived here all my life (except for college and even then Chicago was my perm address)...housing is so NOT affordable!!!  And no, the "harsh winters" do not price check the cost.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> he does!  he shows it a lot on facebook.  everyone in the office is blonde and gorgeous! LOL  looks like a modeling agency.  they are very successful over there,too and he is often talking about it.



Oh, thanks.  I'll have to check out his FB.   I'd love to see some Swedish homes.  I remember the scenes with his father in an early season.


----------



## LVk8

mama13drama99 said:


> Caliber of city?  Hmmm...
> Any-who, I beg to differ.  I have lived here all my life (except for college and even then Chicago was my perm address)...housing is so NOT affordable!!!  And no, the "harsh winters" do not price check the cost.




I've been a homeowner and a renter in Chicago in the recent past.  The only costs I considered ridiculous as a homeowner were my property taxes.  

In 2008 I bought a 2/2 condo in Chicago for $350K near North Ave Beach.  You can't buy a condo in NY or SF in a similar caliber neighborhood for that price.  In fact you can't buy a condo at all in NYC or SF for $350K.  

When I sold my condo in 2014 & moved into DH's mancave while deciding where to reinvest in our first home together our rent for a 1/1 two floor loft in River West was $1400.  We were shopping for a loft in the West Loop before we decided to move out of state & there were a lot of great places available in the $400s.  I can't imagine it's changed that much in under a year.  

For a city that has multiple Michelin star restaurants, all the cultural opportunities from museums, ballet, symphony, opera, theater, live music, great shopping, major league sports, quirky things to do like improv, neighborhood street festivals, loads of outdoor green space, miles of lakefront beachfront & good job opportunities....I will stick with characterizing Chicago as shockingly affordable for a high-caliber city


----------



## mama13drama99

LVk8 said:


> I've been a homeowner and a renter in Chicago in the recent past.  The only costs I considered ridiculous as a homeowner were my property taxes.
> 
> In 2008 I bought a 2/2 condo in Chicago for $350K near North Ave Beach.  You can't buy a condo in NY or SF in a similar caliber neighborhood for that price.  In fact you can't buy a condo at all in NYC or SF for $350K.
> 
> When I sold my condo in 2014 & moved into DH's mancave while deciding where to reinvest in our first home together our rent for a 1/1 two floor loft in River West was $1400.  We were shopping for a loft in the West Loop before we decided to move out of state & there were a lot of great places available in the $400s.  I can't imagine it's changed that much in under a year.
> 
> For a city that has multiple Michelin star restaurants, all the cultural opportunities from museums, ballet, symphony, opera, theater, live music, great shopping, major league sports, quirky things to do like improv, neighborhood street festivals, loads of outdoor green space, miles of lakefront beachfront & good job opportunities....I will stick with characterizing Chicago as shockingly affordable for a high-caliber city




It's okay to disagree, is it not?!?!?!  I didn't reply to ensue a debate.  I don't care to change your description of Chicago or go back and forth about it being affordable or not.  I said "hmmm" in reply to "caliber of city" because...wait a second...never mind.  It is what it is, so no worries!  I agree to disagree.  That is all!


----------



## zippie

It boggles my mind that people pay those prices for something as small as my closet with no garage or lawn and apartment style living with people right next to you.  I find NYC depressing.


----------



## Carson123

zippie said:


> It boggles my mind that people pay those prices for something as small as my closet with no garage or lawn and apartment style living with people right next to you.  I find NYC depressing.




Different strokes for different folks... 

I would love to own property in Manhattan. Not only would it be awesome, but would also know it's a solid investment. 

Shoot me if I ever move to a cookie cutter suburb where all the houses look the same in a subdivision.


----------



## LVk8

carson123 said:


> shoot me if i ever move to a cookie cutter suburb where all the houses look the same in a subdivision.




+1000


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> It boggles my mind that people pay those prices for something as small as my closet with no garage or lawn and apartment style living with people right next to you.  I find NYC depressing.





THIS!!!  i feel the same way.  the $$$ they are spending on these boxes in the sky here in the south i could have acres and acres of prime land further than the eye could see.  but the people love it obviously and it's their choice of course.  give me land and grass and trees - the more the better!


----------



## zippie

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!  i feel the same way.  the $$$ they are spending on these boxes in the sky here in the south i could have acres and acres of prime land further than the eye could see.  but the people love it obviously and it's their choice of course.  give me land and grass and trees - the more the better!


 
Or having to go down 20 floors in the middle of the night to the street so your dog/dogs can take a poo.  LOL


----------



## pjhm

zippie said:


> Or having to go down 20 floors in the middle of the night to the street so your dog/dogs can take a poo.  LOL




Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

zippie said:


> It boggles my mind that people pay those prices for something as small as my closet with no garage or lawn and apartment style living with people right next to you.  I find NYC depressing.


 
Well, us New Yorkers like it 

I live in a rent controlled condo 2.5 bedroom with dining room and pay $1300.00 (plenty of grass and I live in front of a park), where as I have friends that pay for a box and spend $2500.00. It's all about who you know and luck here. Also, if you move to an outer borough you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## zippie

Sassys said:


> Well, us New Yorkers like it
> 
> I live in a rent controlled condo 2.5 bedroom with dining room and pay $1300.00 (plenty of grass and I live in front of a park), where as I have friends that pay for a box and spend $2500.00. It's all about who you know and luck here. Also, if you move to an outer borough you get more bang for your buck.


 


So happy for you


----------



## pjhm

Sassys said:


> Well, us New Yorkers like it
> 
> I live in a rent controlled condo 2.5 bedroom with dining room and pay $1300.00 (plenty of grass and I live in front of a park), where as I have friends that pay for a box and spend $2500.00. It's all about who you know and luck here. Also, if you move to an outer borough you get more bang for your buck.




That is a fabulous deal-lucky!


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> Or having to go down 20 floors in the middle of the night to the street so your dog/dogs can take a poo.  LOL




Uh no!! That would not work! And I hate elevator's!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Uh no!! That would not work! And I hate elevator's!!!


 
How the heck do you avoid elevators???


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> How the heck do you avoid elevators???




when did i say i AVOID elevators????  i said i HATE them. i would rather not use them.  and when it comes to spending my money then it is very easy to avoid living somewhere i would have to use one daily. you could not pay me to live several dozen floors off the ground.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> I live in a rent controlled condo 2.5 bedroom



What is a .5 bedroom?


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> What is a .5 bedroom?


 
I have this alcove off my living room with a sliding door that I use as an office. A twin size bed could fit in it.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

Sassys said:


> Well, us New Yorkers like it
> 
> I live in a rent controlled condo 2.5 bedroom with dining room and pay $1300.00 (plenty of grass and I live in front of a park), where as I have friends that pay for a box and spend $2500.00. It's all about who you know and luck here. Also, if you move to an outer borough you get more bang for your buck.




Wow, that's a great deal! I paid that much for a 1 bedroom apartment (although very large) in Brooklyn 5 years ago.


----------



## susieserb

Carson123 said:


> Different strokes for different folks...
> 
> I would love to own property in Manhattan. Not only would it be awesome, but would also know it's a solid investment.
> 
> Shoot me if I ever move to a cookie cutter suburb where all the houses look the same in a subdivision.


We joke in my family...Live in LA but only by a beach/ or Beverly Hills.  Live in Chi-town but only in a cool townhouse downtown by Oak and Rush street (for example); live in NY only if we were in Manhattan or a great kitsy but spacious area....you catch my drift...


----------



## Sassys

redheadedbeauty said:


> Wow, that's a great deal! I paid that much for a 1 bedroom apartment (although very large) in Brooklyn 5 years ago.



Love my apartment! Top floor amazing views. Best landlord in the world. Best neighbors.


----------



## beekmanhill

LVk8 said:


> I've been a homeowner and a renter in Chicago in the recent past.  The only costs I considered ridiculous as a homeowner were my property taxes.
> 
> In 2008 I bought a 2/2 condo in Chicago for $350K near North Ave Beach.  You can't buy a condo in NY or SF in a similar caliber neighborhood for that price.  In fact you can't buy a condo at all in NYC or SF for $350K.
> 
> When I sold my condo in 2014 & moved into DH's mancave while deciding where to reinvest in our first home together our rent for a 1/1 two floor loft in River West was $1400.  We were shopping for a loft in the West Loop before we decided to move out of state & there were a lot of great places available in the $400s.  I can't imagine it's changed that much in under a year.
> 
> For a city that has multiple Michelin star restaurants, all the cultural opportunities from museums, ballet, symphony, opera, theater, live music, great shopping, major league sports, quirky things to do like improv, neighborhood street festivals, loads of outdoor green space, miles of lakefront beachfront & good job opportunities....I will stick with characterizing Chicago as shockingly affordable for a high-caliber city




Those are incredible prices compared to Manhattan.   I used to visit Chicago a lot and was amazed at what the size and quality of apartments you could get for much lower prices than in New York.  And I think its an incredible city.  Winter might do me in, but this winter in NY almost did me in.


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> Well, us New Yorkers like it
> 
> I live in a rent controlled condo 2.5 bedroom with dining room and pay $1300.00 (plenty of grass and I live in front of a park), where as I have friends that pay for a box and spend $2500.00. It's all about who you know and luck here. Also, if you move to an outer borough you get more bang for your buck.



wow that is an incredible deal, congrats! but how can a condo be rent controlled? everyone i know who lives in a condo bought their place, like a coop with slightly different ownership rules?


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> wow that is an incredible deal, congrats! but how can a condo be rent controlled? everyone i know who lives in a condo bought their place, like a coop with slightly different ownership rules&#8230;?



I live in a condo building that is also half apartment rentals (you rent from management company) I rent from a private owner who owns 5 apartments in the building. my rent went from 900 - 1300 in 16yrs. He has even lowered it twice ( just cause). If/when I leave the apartment is worth $2300 (that was what my downstairs neighbor who rents from management pays. Same floor plan (minus alcove and some closets. He had extra walkin closets built when he and wife lived in the apartment and the alcove)

I tell them all the time, if I leave I would help them find someone who will love it and appreciate as much as I do. They are such good people I can't see them having a bad tenant. They don't deserve that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think rent controlled/stabilized living is the most coveted thing in NYC. Even more than winning the lotto. lolz. It is a game changer. 

I miss it. 

I have a 2.5 too. Minus the great neighbors, grass views, and landlord.


----------



## SouthTampa

Frederik posted on twitter that he and Derek had to put down their doxie "mousey" last night.   He definitely has a way with words and his post was just so incredibly sad.   Maybe it hit me so hard because I had to put my doxie down.a couple of minths ago.   Sometimes we do all that is humanly possible and it still is not enough.   He and Derek truly loved that dog.   RIP little "Mousey".


----------



## bag-princess

SouthTampa said:


> Frederik posted on twitter that he and Derek had to put down their doxie "mousey" last night.   He definitely has a way with words and his post was just so incredibly sad.   Maybe it hit me so hard because I had to put my doxie down.a couple of minths ago.   Sometimes we do all that is humanly possible and it still is not enough.   He and Derek truly loved that dog.   RIP little "Mousey".





it is so sad!!!:cry:   he really loved that little dog.

he has been posting updates about her for weeks on facebook since she first got sick.  over the weekend he posted about how she could not keep anything down and was shaking and that he would take her to the vet.  quite a few people posted to him that he needs to just let her go and stop trying to save her. it is just prolonging her agony so i think he finally realized that.  it's not about what he wants but what is best for her.

.
he posted this pic of him and derek and fritzy today.


----------



## krissa

SouthTampa said:


> Frederik posted on twitter that he and Derek had to put down their doxie "mousey" last night.   He definitely has a way with words and his post was just so incredibly sad.   Maybe it hit me so hard because I had to put my doxie down.a couple of minths ago.   Sometimes we do all that is humanly possible and it still is not enough.   He and Derek truly loved that dog.   RIP little "Mousey".



Omg. I can't even imagine what he's going through. I saw the ig about mousey being sick, but I missed the latest. &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Longchamp

There was still some tequila in Ryan's cup.
Ha ha on Russian buyer and his "ladies."

Luis maybe if you had a GF could "release" some of your work anxiety.

Ha ha on the F hair clipping.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> There was still some tequila in Ryan's cup.
> Ha ha on Russian buyer and his "ladies."
> 
> Luis maybe if you had a GF could "release" some of your work anxiety.
> 
> Ha ha on the F hair clipping.





omg - it is amazing what they have to put up with these these rich people and the way they think!   i could not do it!


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> omg - it is amazing what they have to put up with these these rich people and the way they think!   i could not do it!



In the end they might be getting the last laugh with the commission.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> In the end they might be getting the last laugh with the commission.




and the key word is "might"!  they have sooooo many things they must have and won't accept there is no promise of a commission at the end of the day no matter how hard they work for them!


----------



## zaara10

Longchamp said:


> There was still some tequila in Ryan's cup.
> Ha ha on Russian buyer and his "ladies."
> 
> Luis maybe if you had a GF could "release" some of your work anxiety.
> 
> Ha ha on the F hair clipping.




I think the scene w/ the girl & Luis was completely fake. She's probably an actress they hired.


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> and the key word is "might"!  they have sooooo many things they must have and won't accept there is no promise of a commission at the end of the day no matter how hard they work for them!



Yes that's the downside of working on sales commission.
But the potential is so high for them. 
I'm sure its made Fred a millionaire. He seems the most keen in winning his buyers over.
Learning Mandarin?  That's not an easy feat.


----------



## beekmanhill

I get so sick of the really wealthy people who have raised prices beyond belief.

But I still love the show.  Never thought I'd be enjoying Ryan so much. 

I like Luis too, he works very hard.  I'd use him.   Would like to see some scenes with his brother again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I like Luis too, he works very hard.  I'd use him.   Would like to see some scenes with his brother again.



me too, but I think after the photoshop fiasco, we won't be seeing him much.  I liked the scenes with his family.  Seems like a fun group and full of love


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Russian dude seems a bit shady


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Russian dude seems a bit shady



I don't think he was serious.  I mean who brings a harem to a viewing, eats sellers food and brings drinks?


----------



## absolutpink

SouthTampa said:


> Frederik posted on twitter that he and Derek had to put down their doxie "mousey" last night.   He definitely has a way with words and his post was just so incredibly sad.   Maybe it hit me so hard because I had to put my doxie down.a couple of minths ago.   Sometimes we do all that is humanly possible and it still is not enough.   He and Derek truly loved that dog.   RIP little "Mousey".



So sad. I was crying my eyes out at work reading his IG. My heart goes out to them both.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederik has a very very sensitive side about him.. He loved "mousey".. so sorry for
he & Derek...

It should be interesting about the "eggs" now... WOW how Frederik mind works!!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> me too, but I think after the photoshop fiasco, we won't be seeing him much.  I liked the scenes with his family.  Seems like a fun group and full of love




Wait what was the photoshop fiasco?


----------



## SouthTampa

absolutpink said:


> So sad. I was crying my eyes out at work reading his IG. My heart goes out to them both.


I know.  I am still sad!   He has such a great writing style.    I could so understand the pain he was in when he was describing the events.    Both dogs are so adorable.   Of you can, look up the photo he posted on New Years Eve of the two dogs all dressed up.    I can only imagine what a fashionista his daughter will be &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Michele26

Does Frederik still have his other dog?


----------



## pink1

I want to know too!



zaara10 said:


> Wait what was the photoshop fiasco?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *I don't think he was serious.*  I mean who brings a harem to a viewing, eats sellers food and brings drinks?




ITA  he seemed like a total waste of time!!





zaara10 said:


> Wait what was the photoshop fiasco?




i want the details,too!!!






Michele26 said:


> Does Frederik still have his other dog?




yes they still have Frtizy.


----------



## Nicki828

pink1 said:


> I want to know too!


 
I'm assuming it's this:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...g-an-apartment-investigation-launched-2013146


----------



## bag-princess

Nicki828 said:


> I'm assuming it's this:
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...g-an-apartment-investigation-launched-2013146





i didn't realize this was a big deal - or illegal.  or is it just new york???

on a show on HGTV the flippers were looking to buy a house and it looked almost new - great counter tops and floors.  but when they went to see it after buying it was a whole different story - it was a dump!  but nobody ever said anything about laws being broken because of the pics.


----------



## Longchamp

I think I nodded off during egg saga.

Hope Sassy visits here.  Was it made for TV drama or did Ryan sell the 19 mill penthouse?
Didn't we see Ryan propose at times square last year?


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> I think I nodded off during egg saga.
> 
> Hope Sassy visits here.  Was it made for TV drama or did Ryan sell the 19 mill penthouse?
> *Didn't we see Ryan propose at times square last year*?





can't remember where it was but YES he did!  i was just wondering if i had slipped into the twilight zone!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think it was time square, but I do remember it being a park.


----------



## mama13drama99

Did anyone see Ryan on Mysteries of Laura on NBC tonight?  I don't watch the show, but a buddy was over and turned on the TV, we were talking and never changed the channel...I looked up at one point and saw him and had to look closer to make sure it was him. Wonder if he missed being in front of the camera on a scripted show?  What am I saying, he's doing that now too, lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

zippie said:


> It boggles my mind that people pay those prices for something as small as my closet with no garage or lawn and apartment style living with people right next to you.  I find NYC depressing.




Manhattan may be very crowded but it's still a lot of fun because there is always something to do. But the boroughs outside of Manhattan are great! It's like having the perks of a suburb but with the perks of a big city as well. Takes me 15 minutes by car or subway to get into the city and I have a HUGE backyard and a 3 story home with a two car garage. It's fun!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Nice commission Ryan got for selling to the Russian dude


----------



## zaara10

Glitterandstuds said:


> Nice commission Ryan got for selling to the Russian dude




Did that deal really go through? I thought it was fake. The Russian guy looked like he just wanted some camera time.


----------



## pjhm

zaara10 said:


> Did that deal really go through? I thought it was fake. The Russian guy looked like he just wanted some camera time.




Assume so-he really was a character -seemed made only for TV


----------



## Love4H

This Russian guy is a character. he's a broke night club promoter.


----------



## lp640

zippie said:


> It boggles my mind that people pay those prices for something as small as my closet with no garage or lawn and apartment style living with people right next to you.  I find NYC depressing.



Do you live in Buckingham Palace?  Most of the places I see on this show are 3,000+ sq ft.  You must have a massive closet if they can fit into it lol.

They pay this because there aren't many houses with garage or lawns in Manhattan.  Where else are they going to live if they want to live in Manhattan? Madonna's house has a back yard and garage but it was $40 million.   http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-peek-inside-madonnas-40-million-townhouse/

But the whole point of living in an inner-city is that you want to live a more pedestrian-orientd lifestyle, and not get in your car and drive distances to buy things.    So what you really mean is you can't imagine how someone would not want to live the suburban lifestyle..  I'm from Beverly Hills, which is pretty urban and walkable, but I also have a yard (that I never use), so I wouldn't care either way.    I could never live in complete suburbia though.

NYC has the most rich people in the world, I think, and trust me, they find wherever it is you live sad.


----------



## lp640

Love4H said:


> This Russian guy is a character. he's a broke night club promoter.



It was so fake and dumb.   

It was either completely made up or they he backed out.   Or he bought a cheaper one.  Because  I went back and caught the name of the building and google searched it.

Most of the apartments are sold, but the 22 million one he was looking at is still not under contract..

http://streeteasy.com/building/50-west-street-new_york


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> can't remember where it was but YES he did!  i was just wondering if i had slipped into the twilight zone!


 
No, He did a dance routine for her in Central park, by the main fountain.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Did that deal really go through? I thought it was fake. The Russian guy looked like he just wanted some camera time.


 
I haven't watched yet, but I will tonight and can tell you if it was a fake sell. I have access to look up real estate in NYC.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No, He did a dance routine for her in Central park, by the main fountain.





oh yes!!!  the fountain - thank you!


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I think I nodded off during egg saga.
> 
> Hope Sassy visits here.  Was it made for TV drama or did Ryan sell the 19 mill penthouse?
> Didn't we see Ryan propose at times square last year?


 
Didn't watch last night. Will watch tonight.

Don't know if Ryan proposed last night, but where he proposes (from the previews) is also fake. That area in Times square is blocked off with picnic table and chairs and has been that way for years. There is no need for Ryan to have to pay/get permission to get it blocked off; it's already blocked off.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> No, He did a dance routine for her in Central park, by the main fountain.




I remember seeing that scene last season & thinking he was about to propose. He totally set it up that way!


----------



## BPC

Love4H said:


> This Russian guy is a character. he's a broke night club promoter.



When one of his hookers, turned to another hooker and said in Russian (about the coiled, pull out kitchen faucet) "does this remind you of anything?" I turned the channel. 

I was so embarrassed for them.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Didn't watch last night. Will watch tonight.
> 
> Don't know if Ryan proposed last night, but where he proposes (from the previews) is also fake. That area in Times square is blocked off with picnic table and chairs and has been that way for years. There is no need for Ryan to have to pay/get permission to get it blocked off; it's already blocked off.



Last night's show was a sleeper with the Russian buyer.
Whole story seemed fake and made up.
I didn't like one property Ryan showed him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Last night's show was a sleeper with the Russian buyer.
> Whole story seemed fake and made up.
> I didn't like one property Ryan showed him.



It seemed fake from the last episode.  I mean what broker allows a potential buyer to open the homeowners fridge take drinks and eat their food?  Then lay all over the bed.?


----------



## zippie

lp640 said:


> Do you live in Buckingham Palace?  Most of the places I see on this show are 3,000+ sq ft.  You must have a massive closet if they can fit into it lol.
> 
> They pay this because there aren't many houses with garage or lawns in Manhattan.  Where else are they going to live if they want to live in Manhattan? Madonna's house has a back yard and garage but it was $40 million.   http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-peek-inside-madonnas-40-million-townhouse/
> 
> But the whole point of living in an inner-city is that you want to live a more pedestrian-orientd lifestyle, and not get in your car and drive distances to buy things.    So what you really mean is you can't imagine how someone would not want to live the suburban lifestyle..  I'm from Beverly Hills, which is pretty urban and walkable, but I also have a yard (that I never use), so I wouldn't care either way.    I could never live in complete suburbia though.
> 
> NYC has the most rich people in the world, I think, and trust me, they find wherever it is you live sad.




  Gee, thanks so much!  Because of you and "the most rich people in the world" I just love New York.....LOL


----------



## Sassys

Okay, here is the info on the Russian Buyer (per my friend). He was indeed shown the $19 million penthouse. The show said it had 9 bedrooms, there are no (9 bedrooms in the buliding). After the car race with Ryan he said "You just bought the 49th floor (that is not the penthouse) and there is more than one apartment on the 49th floor which she can see was sold to varius people.


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


> Okay, here is the info on the Russian Buyer (per my friend). He was indeed shown the $19 million penthouse. The show said it had 9 bedrooms, there are no (9 bedrooms in the buliding). After the car race with Ryan he said "You just bought the 49th floor (that is not the penthouse) and there is more than one apartment on the 49th floor which she can see was sold to varius people.



I still can't believe they renamed the West Side Highway to West St. so it would sound more appealing. 

I'm in Battery Park city,and this building is 4-5 blocks away from, right near the Brooklyn- Battery Tunnel. The exhaust coming from all the cars there is horrible, the traffic is horrible. There's no easy way to cross to get to the river. 

Right across the west side highway.. err.. "west st" they also built a couple of newer building with amazing views, and those aren't facing the traffic, nor do you have to cross West st.  to get to the Battery Park Esplanade.  If you're gonna spend that money, why not buy there instead..


----------



## lulilu

SouthTampa said:


> Frederik posted on twitter that he and Derek had to put down their doxie "mousey" last night.   He definitely has a way with words and his post was just so incredibly sad.   Maybe it hit me so hard because I had to put my doxie down.a couple of minths ago.   Sometimes we do all that is humanly possible and it still is not enough.   He and Derek truly loved that dog.   RIP little "Mousey".



I cried about this too.  I lost my older doxie boy in February.  I have never done anything so sad as taking him to the vet to be put to sleep.  (actually my daughter drove as I was crying so hard)  Even though I knew it was right.  It still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## zippie

lulilu said:


> I cried about this too.  I lost my older doxie boy in February.  I have never done anything so sad as taking him to the vet to be put to sleep.  (actually my daughter drove as I was crying so hard)  Even though I knew it was right.  It still brings tears to my eyes.


 
  It really is one of the hardest things we have to do.  I'm going through something similar with my dog.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SouthTampa

lulilu said:


> I cried about this too.  I lost my older doxie boy in February.  I have never done anything so sad as taking him to the vet to be put to sleep.  (actually my daughter drove as I was crying so hard)  Even though I knew it was right.  It still brings tears to my eyes.


That is the same month Imhad to put my baby down.   When I broke up with my ex the hardest thing I did was give him our dog as she was a gift to him. We were on good terms and he travelled quite a bit so she stayed with me when he was gone.   During her last year he told me he thought she woule be better off with me, so I got my baby back full time!  He and I both took it quite hard.  When people would say it was odd how well my ex and I got along, I would say, "we have to we have a daughter together".  Sometimes it would take people awhile to realize I was talking about a dog.   So sorry for your loss.  I feel/felt your pain.   Fredrik posted a photo of him and Fritzy recently and the caption was how they were both missing Mousey.


----------



## Longchamp

I must be a sap. I liked Ryan's proposal. I wanted a better look at the ring.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> I must be a sap. I liked Ryan's proposal. I wanted a better look at the ring.




scoot over - i am one,too because i thought it was just too sweet!    i was not counting on it but i was hoping the camera would get in a little bit closer to her ring,too!


this is NOT the ryan we all first met back in the day!


----------



## zaara10

Longchamp said:


> I must be a sap. I liked Ryan's proposal. I wanted a better look at the ring.




It felt very genuine to me. I loved it  I hope they make it!


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't like Ryan in the beginning, but I really like him now.  He has softened up, and seems more real.  HIs girlfriend seems perfect for him, I do hope it works out in the long run.


----------



## absolutpink

Sad news for Fredrik and Derek  on his IG he posted that they lost the pregnancy.


----------



## bag-princess

absolutpink said:


> Sad news for Fredrik and Derek  on his IG he posted that they lost the pregnancy.




i just read it on his FB page.   twins.


----------



## Sassys

absolutpink said:


> Sad news for Fredrik and Derek  on his IG he posted that they lost the pregnancy.


 
Oh no!

I was confused about the pregnancy. Is their friend giving up her child to them (her egg, his or Derrick's sperm), or are they all co-parenting?


----------



## absolutpink

Sassys said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I was confused about the pregnancy. Is their friend giving up her child to them (her egg, his or Derrick's sperm), or are they all co-parenting?



I don't think they ever really clarified how it was all going to work.


----------



## Longchamp

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...klund-reveals-surrogate-miscarried-twins.html


'I've cried so much': Million Dollar Listing star Fredrik Eklund reveals surrogate miscarried twins

Million Dollar Listings New York star Fredrik Eklund has revealed his heartache after a surrogate carrying twins suffered a miscarriage. 
The real estate mogul, who is married to artist Derek Kaplan, shared the news with his Instagram followers on Monday. 
The couple documented their quest for a daughter on the show and they had already picked out a name - Milla


Frederik wrote, 'I'm sad to share we've had a failed pregnancy. I have cried so much that I can't cry anymore. We were pregnant with twins but we're not anymore.'
'I chose to share this here, because I made this quest for Milla (and hopefully her sibling) public a long time ago. Every day I meet people congratulating me and Derek on the baby news, I get baby clothes sent to the office by kind strangers, and it seems that more people are invested in our little family than I could ever imagine.
'The last couple of days I couldn't take it anymore, to upkeep this perception of happiness and success when I've been a total sad mess inside. I've felt like a failure and that I'll never get to where I want to go: for me and Derek to finally become parents. I've heard these stories so many times before, about couples who've tried so hard and for so long but now I fully understand how difficult it can be.'






 


Showing support: The couple has always shown support for each other as seen here in a pic from their 2013 wedding in the Florida Keys

Fredrik said he is seeking comfort in family and friends and the couple's beloved dogs. 
He also said they will try again, adding, 'We have to. I'm not giving up.'
He concluded, 'I wonder... where is she now? Is she already out there somewhere, above? Is she waiting for us like she's always been waiting, just a little longer? Can she see all of this, but just doesn't have a worldly form yet to reach out, give me a sign and make me stronger?' 






 

The couple got married in February 2013 on Little Palm Island located in the Florida Keys and Kaplan has been 
Recently it has been rumored that Eklund may not return for the next season of his hit reality show.
However according to a TMZ report, Fredrik's manager Steven Grossman says, 'Eklund will definitely be back next season.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...surrogate-miscarried-twins.html#ixzz3lp4WUPX8 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I was confused about the pregnancy. Is their friend giving up her child to them (her egg, his or Derrick's sperm), or are they all co-parenting?



I thought the friend was just the surrogate. That could get a bit messy. For ex, the Sherri Shepherd situation or the David Tutera. I always assumed they'd use an anonymous donor egg.


----------



## hermes_lemming

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't like Ryan in the beginning, but I really like him now.  He has softened up, and seems more real.  HIs girlfriend seems perfect for him, I do hope it works out in the long run.


ItA!


absolutpink said:


> Sad news for Fredrik and Derek  on his IG he posted that they lost the pregnancy.


Man, he's experiencing crap luck. First he was kicked off the show and now this? Geez.


----------



## bag-princess

hermes_lemming said:


> ItA!
> 
> Man, he's experiencing crap luck. First he was kicked off the show and now this? Geez.





i wonder why that rumor keeps coming up about being kicked off the show??


----------



## girlonthecoast

bag-princess said:


> i wonder why that rumor keeps coming up about being kicked off the show??


I think there were rumours that he was making diva demands or getting his own spin-off. I think his agent (I didn't know relators needed agents) said Fredrick would definitely be back next season though.


----------



## bag-princess

girlonthecoast said:


> I think there were rumours that he was making diva demands or getting his own spin-off. I think his agent (I didn't know relators needed agents) said Fredrick would definitely be back next season though.





fredrik is much more than the average real estate agent!  he has also written a couple of books.  but i saw the statement his agent made about that not being true and Fredrik has addressed this rumor several times on FB when someone asks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

...


----------



## Longchamp

Next week. Can't wait!
I didn't know Andy has nothing to do with this show.


----------



## kemilia

Longchamp said:


> Next week. Can't wait!
> I didn't know Andy has nothing to do with this show.


Me too! The trailer was great--I just love the luxe NYC realty--this show knows how to do eye candy!!


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Next week. Can't wait!
> I didn't know Andy has nothing to do with this show.





And it shows! [emoji6]

Can't wait- miss my Fredrik!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think its one of the best shows I cant wait either.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pjhm

+1


----------



## pjhm

Frederick is brilliant _the type of agent I would want if I could afford any of his properties- either buying or selling_ he researches everything to solve a problem.


----------



## bag-princess

pjhm said:


> Frederick is brilliant _*the type of agent I would want if I could afford any of his properties- *either buying or selling_ he researches everything to solve a problem.





yes!  i say all the time i don't care if i had to wait 6 months for him to get to me i would wait to be able to work with him!  and that laugh of his would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## beekmanhill

I think I'd want a more conservative broker, but Frederic would be the most fun.  WHEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## cdtracing

Bravo is showing some of the older episodes from 2015 right now.  This show displays some of the most wonderful homes!  This is what I like to see.  The agents are a little too egotistical for me but it's obvious they really know their stuff.  I guess to sell the real estate properties they do, you would need some ego. Fredric is too silly sometimes but he's really endearing with his partner.


----------



## slang

I never knew that Fredrick's husband has a son - he has pics with him on Instragram. It looks like he lives abroad with his Mum...


----------



## bag-princess

slang said:


> I never knew that Fredrick's husband has a son - he has pics with him on Instragram. It looks like he lives abroad with his Mum...





he posts pics of him on his FB page from time to time.  yea he lives with his mom but comes to visit them.


----------



## lp640

Best show on Bravo.  Loved it.
Story about Fredrik's twins is sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lordt, what is Luis crying about this season!!!

Ryan is on his hustle!!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Great show cant wait for next week


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love this whole cast, I would hire Fredrick for the high kick alone ha and I truly hope he has the baby he desperately wants.


----------



## Carson123

glitterandstuds said:


> i love this whole cast, i would hire fredrick for the high kick alone ha and i truly hope he has the baby he desperately wants.




+1


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I love this whole cast, *I would hire Fredrick for the high kick alone ha* and I truly hope he has the baby he desperately wants.






i say that all the time!    i adore him!


if i had the kind of money he deals with and had a desire to live in NYC - i would hire him even if i had to wait months for him to get around to me.   those big blue eyes and that sly smile just melt me.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> i say that all the time!    i adore him!
> 
> 
> if i had the kind of money he deals with and had a desire to live in NYC - i would hire him even if i had to wait months for him to get around to me.   those big blue eyes and that sly smile just melt me.




I'm secretly desire to have a summer fling with him!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> I'm secretly desire to have a summer fling with him!




  i think you would have to fight off Derrik first!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I could keep Derek busy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i think you would have to fight off Derrik first!



I would gladly be Derrick's curiosity gal


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> i think you would have to fight off Derrik first!







BarbadosBride said:


> I could keep Derek busy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]







Sassys said:


> I would gladly be Derrick's curiosity gal




ROTFL!!! Sounds like we have the makings of a collective plan.  #TeamWork

If he was on a soap opera, and have steamy love scenes...yummers!


----------



## Longchamp

Ryan is on WWHL tonight and taping an episode for Nightline..air date TBD.


----------



## Sassys

I like Fredrick, but I've noticed he questions buyers to much. I've noticed when he is showing a buyer an apartment and they don't like it, he is always questioning why they don't like it and always makes them feel like they are crazy for not liking it. If I am the buyer and I tell you I don't like I, that is the end of the discussion. You are not to question me and make me feel like I have to buy, so you can get your commission. Ryan does it too, but not as mush as Fredrick.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I like Fredrick, but I've noticed he questions buyers to much. I've noticed when he is showing a buyer an apartment and they don't like it, he is always questioning why they don't like it and always makes them feel like they are crazy for not liking it.* If I am the buyer and I tell you I don't like I, that is the end of the discussion.* You are not to question me and make me feel like I have to buy, so you can get your commission. Ryan does it too, but not as mush as Fredrick.






if he doesn't find out what they don't like about it how will he know what to show them? he has to know so that he doesn't waste his time and especially theirs!  he has to ask questions - he is not a mind reader.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> if he doesn't find out what they don't like about it how will he know what to show them? he has to know so that he doesn't waste his time and especially theirs!  he has to ask questions - he is not a mind reader.



No, I mean he shows them what they asked for, but they don't like it (they are allowed to not like it). I feel he makes them feel bad, that they don't like it, even though it meets their list. Sort of like, you are crazy not to love it. The apartment may have 100% everything the want, but the view might suck, or the apartment is on a low floor, or they layout sucks. He comes off like, just take it already.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No, I mean he shows them what they asked for, but they don't like it (they are allowed to not like it). I feel he makes them feel bad, that they don't like it, even though it meets their list. Sort of like, you are crazy not to love it. The apartment may have 100% everything the want, but the view might suck, or the apartment is on a low floor, or they layout sucks. *He comes off like, just take it already*.








see that would be me!!  i could not do real estate and deal with people - and the way those people with the big $$$$ act towards them!  like you said - you show them what they ask for and then they still find something to disagree with about.  i would be like "do you want it or not but stop wasting my time!"  i would never make any money!


----------



## slang

bag-princess said:


> see that would be me!!  i could not do real estate and deal with people - and the way those people with the big $$$$ act towards them!  like you said - you show them what they ask for and then they still find something to disagree with about.  i would be like "do you want it or not but stop wasting my time!"  i would never make any money!



So true!!!

I can barely watch the tv show - House Hunters anymore. They show the buyers exactly what they want and then they walk into the house and say "the bedroom walls are yellow, I hate yellow" and I am screaming at my tv "buy a can of paint"


----------



## bag-princess

slang said:


> So true!!!
> 
> I can barely watch the tv show - House Hunters anymore. They show the buyers exactly what they want and then they walk into the house and say "the bedroom walls are yellow, I hate yellow" *and I am screaming at my tv "buy a can of paint"*




   oh yea - that is me too!!  they kill me on that show!  and most of the times they don't have anywhere near the amount of money the clients of Fredrik's does but you wouldn't know it to hear them go on!  they want it all. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Longchamp

Amelia wants camera time?  She looked stupid intervening with Luis.
Fred's apartment this episode is off the charts.  LOVE it.


 Ryan's going to screw Luis on their CO listing., that would be his pattern.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Can anyone explain to me why Luis is upset that Ryan didn't tell him that he was working with the developer on another project? If I was Ryan I wouldn't be announcing to everyone deals I was involved in but wasn't 100% sure I was getting.


----------



## slang

In the talking head segments it looks like Ryan has on pink lipgloss and that Luis has on mascara. Luis has nicer lashes than I do, I'm jealous!


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> No, I mean he shows them what they asked for, but they don't like it (they are allowed to not like it). I feel he makes them feel bad, that they don't like it, even though it meets their list. Sort of like, you are crazy not to love it. The apartment may have 100% everything the want, but the view might suck, or the apartment is on a low floor, or they layout sucks. He comes off like, just take it already.




That's why he asks buyers what they don't like about a property. It's good feedback for the list agent to know about what they're trying to sell.


----------



## beantownSugar

I have a feeling Ryan will be divorced within 2 to 4 years.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Amelia wants camera time?  She looked stupid intervening with Luis.
> Fred's apartment this episode is off the charts.  LOVE it.
> 
> 
> Ryan's going to screw Luis on their CO listing., that would be his pattern.



Fredrick lied about that apartment. He said it was the penthouse and it wasn't. The penthouse is for sale @ $20mil. This show has become so fake. I knew somethign was off. $9.5mil for a penthouse in that area would never happen. He actually sold a 5th floor apartment.

https://www.elliman.com/new-york-city/the-schumacher-36-bleecker-street-manhattan


----------



## Sassys

I pray they show this apartment.

https://theeklundgomesteam.elliman.com/new-york-city/11-north-moore-street-ph-manhattan-hzznmev


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I pray they show this apartment.
> 
> https://theeklundgomesteam.elliman.com/new-york-city/11-north-moore-street-ph-manhattan-hzznmev


----------



## Longchamp

beantownSugar said:


> I have a feeling Ryan will be divorced within 2 to 4 years.



Oh no ,,,what makes you think that?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Longchamp said:


> Amelia wants camera time?  She looked stupid intervening with Luis.
> Fred's apartment this episode is off the charts.  LOVE it.
> 
> 
> Ryan's going to screw Luis on their CO listing., that would be his pattern.






Think it was out of order for Amelia to have that conversation with Luis at an open house
event. She should have called Luis to meet privately to share her thoughts

Ryan is big enough to fight his own battles..


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> I pray they show this apartment.
> 
> https://theeklundgomesteam.elliman.com/new-york-city/11-north-moore-street-ph-manhattan-hzznmev


Isn't that from Zach Vella, Fredrick's developer friend? I could've sworn that we saw him sell some units in the building before it was completed so it wouldn't be that much of a stretch that we see Fredrick show off the penthouse on Million Dollar Listing now that the building is completed.

I wonder if they'll touch on the softening luxury real estate market in New York City this season. It seems like all the Million Dollar Listing shows want to talk about is how great business but never seem to mention how hard it is for relators when the market becomes oversupplied with units.


----------



## beantownSugar

Longchamp said:


> Oh no ,,,what makes you think that?



I can't quite put my finger on it but it just doesn't seem like his fiancee is very into their relationship or into him if that makes any sense. Something about their chemistry seems a bit off to me.


----------



## simone72

Longchamp said:


> Amelia wants camera time?  She looked stupid intervening with Luis.
> Fred's apartment this episode is off the charts.  LOVE it.
> 
> 
> Ryan's going to screw Luis on their CO listing., that would be his pattern.


Either that or it's scripted and producers told her kick it up a notch!! I would be embarrassed if I were Ryan and my fiancee' had to step in to defend me!


----------



## Carson123

beantownSugar said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it but it just doesn't seem like his fiancee is very into their relationship or into him if that makes any sense. Something about their chemistry seems a bit off to me.




I think they're super cute!


----------



## girlonthecoast

Carson123 said:


> I think they're super cute!


I think they're cute too. I definitely like this Ryan more than the pre-Emelia Ryan on the show.


----------



## JNH14

Loved what Ryan did to his client (he'd listed this guys apartment) tonight...it was so unexpected when the client was firing him...


----------



## girlonthecoast

Luis has had two listings this season and both were co-listings where he didn't get along with the brokers. I don't know if it's just how the show creates drama but it just seems to me like there's something about Luis that makes him hard to work with.


----------



## Longchamp

Great show tonight. Love the humor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if I was Frederik, I would walk away.  He held the open house, the interest was there and now the lady wants to take the listings!  Hell naw!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> I pray they show this apartment.
> 
> https://theeklundgomesteam.elliman.com/new-york-city/11-north-moore-street-ph-manhattan-hzznmev




Sweet Jesus...that apartment is unbelievable!!!


----------



## lulilu

Emilia seems like a lovely person, but her scenes seem so forced.  Chasing around apartment in gym clothes?  

Freddie did the right thing by walking.  He's sold for that client before and she has some b*lls.

The Brooklyn guy working with Luis has no charisma at all--awkward.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> if I was Frederik, I would walk away.  He held the open house, the interest was there and now the lady wants to take the listings!  Hell naw!





Agree.... one of the few times I agree that he should walk away from this
unprofessional developer... Bad news!!


----------



## pjhm

+3-That woman is bordering on unethical behavior, I'd never do business with her again. Her greed will catch up with her. 
Imagine how the buyers and their agents felt when they found out Frerick was given the go- ahead to sell, just to have that greedy woman developer pull the rug out from all of them. What hurts one, hurts all.


----------



## junqueprincess

pjhm said:


> +3-That woman is bordering on unethical behavior, I'd never do business with her again. Her greed will catch up with her.
> Imagine how the buyers and their agents felt when they found out Frerick was given the go- ahead to sell, just to have that greedy woman developer pull the rug out from all of them. What hurts one, hurts all.




Really truly greedy, no reason she couldn't have pulled from the available inventory.


----------



## Aimee3

Could that developer do that to Fredrik legally?  Didn't they have a contract or something?


----------



## Rouge H

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sweet Jesus...that apartment is unbelievable!!!


I'd want a panic room


----------



## pjhm

Aimee3 said:


> Could that developer do that to Fredrik legally?  Didn't they have a contract or something?


Good question- I wondered about that too- can't imagine someone as sophisticated as Frederick not protecting himself with such paperwork.......???? I've never seen a contract whereby the seller has right to renig like that-but suppose it could exist.....


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> No, I mean he shows them what they asked for, but they don't like it (they are allowed to not like it). I feel he makes them feel bad, that they don't like it, even though it meets their list. Sort of like, you are crazy not to love it. The apartment may have 100% everything the want, but the view might suck, or the apartment is on a low floor, or they layout sucks. He comes off like, just take it already.


I never noticed this before but tonight with the Williamsburg Conversion Part 2 we definitely saw that side of Fredrick and I think he even addressed a bit by saying that he doesn't like criticism and will toss it away like a boomerang and have it come back to him as a positive.


----------



## girlonthecoast

slang said:


> So true!!!
> 
> I can barely watch the tv show - House Hunters anymore. They show the buyers exactly what they want and then they walk into the house and say "the bedroom walls are yellow, I hate yellow" and I am screaming at my tv "buy a can of paint"



Most of the people on the show have already bought their house before they film the series so they can always guarantee that they can always get the house in the end. I agree that sometimes the criticisms of the house hunters are gasping at straws. I also think some of it is the buyers trying to reduce cognitive dissonance when they see a house they think is better than the one that they actually bought.


----------



## lulilu

Luis really screwed up -- he allowed himself to be pushed around by the financial guy.  He lost perspective.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Fredrick is soo eccentric, but it fits him so well.
My fav parts are when he completely loses it during the interview like when he rips his shirt open and falls forward. He's like a child toddler and the energy he provides is contagious.
I would love to see a reality tv show of just him and his family with soon to be babies. I think it would be fun to watch.


----------



## bag-princess

Pinkcaviar said:


> Fredrick is soo eccentric, but it fits him so well.
> My fav parts are when he completely loses it during the interview like when he rips his shirt open and falls forward. He's like a child toddler and the energy he provides is contagious.
> I would love to see a reality tv show of just him and his family with soon to be babies. I think it would be fun to watch.




I adore him so I would love to see that!


----------



## absolutpink

Pinkcaviar said:


> Fredrick is soo eccentric, but it fits him so well.
> My fav parts are when he completely loses it during the interview like when he rips his shirt open and falls forward. He's like a child toddler and the energy he provides is contagious.
> I would love to see a reality tv show of just him and his family with soon to be babies. I think it would be fun to watch.



I would watch that in a heartbeat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan is getting his own show...


----------



## bagsforme

^ doing what?  Real estate?


I choked up when Luis was talking about having no one in his life.  

It was uncomfortable seeing him keep calling and going to the game to get the deal done, then kissing the guy on the head.  If I were the developers I'd say quit bothering/stalking me.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> ^ doing what?  Real estate?
> 
> 
> I choked up when Luis was talking about having no one in his life.
> 
> It was uncomfortable seeing him keep calling and going to the game to get the deal done, then kissing the guy on the head.  If I were the developers I'd say quit bothering/stalking me.



I'll pass.



> Top agent and Million Dollar Listing New York co-star Ryan Serhant has scored his own show on Bravo. And it wont track him closing deals at condos, co-ops and townhouses across the city.
> Instead, Employee of the Month will pair Serhant up with under-performing sales reps across a range of industries  think cars to seafood to funeral homes  where hell give them a head-to-toe business overhaul and turn them into sales machines, according to Variety, which first reported the news.
> I dont think people need to see me selling any more real estate, Serhant told The Real Deal.
> Serhant, who is a co-executive producer of Employee of the Month, said hes been pitching ideas to Bravo since MDLNY started. This concept came together organically, he said: I get emails every day from people who dont work in real estate, but watch the show and are in some sort of sales position and need ideas.
> Serhant said he has no plans to leave MDLNY. The key to juggling both  and his real estate business  will be time management. Employee of the Month will shoot while MDLNY is on hiatus, he said.
> Serhants team was No. 12 on TRDs 2015 ranking of Manhattans top residential agents/teams, with $246.7 million in listings as of March 31, 2015. The team clocked in at No. 1 in New York City on the Real Trends/Wall Street Journal ranking last year, with $375 million in closed sales. That ranking is based on self-reported closed sales.
> Last year, Serhant  an actor who dabbled in hand modeling before he became a real estate agent  appeared in While Were Young starring Ben Stiller.
> Employee of the month will air during MDLNYs off-season, and Serhant said he expects it to bring him a similar sales boost.
> Now, when MDLNY is off the air, Ill continue to be in peoples mind frames, with an entirely new audience, he said.
> 
> http://therealdeal.com/2016/05/26/ryan-serhant-lands-solo-bravo-show-and-its-not-about-real-estate/


----------



## HandbagIsLife

Ryan is getting his own show?? He's so unlikeable!

Fredrick is hilarious. I love his personality.


----------



## Sassys

This show has become so fake. I don't even enjoy it anymore. The sales are fake and most of the time none of them are the real agents.


----------



## Rouge H

Sassys said:


> This show has become so fake. I don't even enjoy it anymore. The sales are fake and most of the time none of them are the real agents.


How do you know this?


----------



## girlonthecoast

Rouge H said:


> How do you know this?


Not the original poster but if you go on streeteasy.com you can see that some of the sales they show on the show never sold or went for a price much lower than what was on the show. Also ny.curbed.com is a real estate blog and recaps the show and they'll have ususally have links to the actual listings in their recap.

Personally, I don't care if the show is fake, I love the real estate porn and New York is my favourite because all of the amenities these luxury apartment buildings have.


----------



## bag-princess

girlonthecoast said:


> Not the original poster but if you go on streeteasy.com you can see that some of the sales they show on the show never sold or went for a price much lower than what was on the show. Also ny.curbed.com is a real estate blog and recaps the show and they'll have ususally have links to the actual listings in their recap.
> 
> *Personally, I don't care if the show is fake, I love the real estate porn and New York is my favourite* because all of the amenities these luxury apartment buildings have.






THIS!!  

and i think most of us have seen enough of these type shows to know that it is so scripted - i am not watching with a pad and pen to keep up and check on what they say!  i watch it to be entertained!  years ago when i stumbled across it and found Fredrik i was hooked!  i watch just to see what he will do next - and a high kick of course is always good!   i love him!!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!
> 
> and i think most of us have seen enough of these type shows to know that it is so scripted - i am not watching with a pad and pen to keep up and check on what they say!  i watch it to be entertained!  years ago when i stumbled across it and found Fredrik i was hooked!  i watch just to see what he will do next - and a high kick of course is always good!   i love him!!




[emoji15][emoji15] Get out of my mind!!!! [emoji6][emoji6] I'm glad you post first...keeps me out of trouble.  I screamed at the pad and pen bit.  I literally imagined myself with glasses on the tip of my nose, legs crossed, head bobbing up and down from tv to pad scribbling away!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Rouge H said:


> How do you know this?



Friend works in NYC real estate. We always watch together.


----------



## coutureinatl

Ryan's new show reminds me of Tabitha's Take Over show. that use to be on Bravo.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji15][emoji15] Get out of my mind!!!! [emoji6][emoji6] I'm glad you post first...keeps me out of trouble.  I screamed at the pad and pen bit.  *I literally imagined myself with glasses on the tip of my nose, legs crossed, head bobbing up and down from tv to pad scribbling away!!!!*






:lolots::lolots:


i honestly think some people do this - they will pick a show to pieces instead of just watching it for what it is.


----------



## imgg

HandbagIsLife said:


> Ryan is getting his own show?? He's so unlikeable!
> 
> Fredrick is hilarious. I love his personality.



I'm probably in the minority, but I like Ryan.  I think its his facial expressions.

I think they should replace Luis.


----------



## TC1

Luis looks like a friggin marrionette with the concrete hair and rouge cheeks. 
I like Ryan, a lot of what he says is for shock value of course. I loved when he called Amy the B-word. Bossy. lol


----------



## girlonthecoast

TC1 said:


> *Luis looks like a friggin marrionette with the concrete hair and rouge cheeks. *
> I like Ryan, a lot of what he says is for shock value of course. I loved when he called Amy the B-word. Bossy. lol



I agree, we see his personal life a lot less than the other two and I wonder if he dresses and styles himself similarly in his leisure time as he does when he's working. I'm assuming this might be the case since in the Williamsburg episode he bought a whole new outfit to look more casual. I don't want to sound too harsh but I can't imagine a woman being attracted to him with his hair styled like that.


----------



## Sassys

girlonthecoast said:


> I agree, we see his personal life a lot less than the other two and I wonder if he dresses and styles himself similarly in his leisure time as he does when he's working. I'm assuming this might be the case since in the Williamsburg episode he bought a whole new outfit to look more casual. I don't want to sound too harsh but I can't imagine a woman being attracted to him with his hair styled like that.



I was at a party once and Ryan was there. He was wearing foundation and lipgloss; and they were not filming. If women can find him attractive and have to share makeup with him, Luis can get a woman too.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I was at a party once and Ryan was there. He was wearing foundation and lipgloss; and they were not filming. *If women can find him attractive and have to share makeup with him, Luis can get a woman too*.





:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Stop hating on my little Rican lol


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I was at a party once and Ryan was there. He was wearing foundation and lipgloss; and they were not filming. If women can find him attractive and have to share makeup with him, Luis can get a woman too.



You need to get some spy photos the next time or take me to your parties.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Luis looks like a friggin marrionette with the concrete hair and rouge cheeks.
> I like Ryan, a lot of what he says is for shock value of course. I loved when he called Amy the B-word. Bossy. lol



I laughed too, he is clever.


----------



## BarbadosBride

He is entertaining &#128512;


----------



## BarbadosBride

It was interesting to see him interacting with a female agent, it would really shake up the show if a female agent with a strong personality was thrown into the mix.


----------



## JNH14

BarbadosBride said:


> It was interesting to see him interacting with a female agent, it would really shake up the show if a female agent with a strong personality was thrown into the mix.




But they really had her come off as a snippy *****....not sure I'd like to see her every week. Also the one that tried to screw Fredrick-not so much!


----------



## deltalady

Ugh Luis is so pushy.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> I pray they show this apartment.
> 
> https://theeklundgomesteam.elliman.com/new-york-city/11-north-moore-street-ph-manhattan-hzznmev


Looks like you got your wish tonight


----------



## Longchamp

I love these 3 guys, but last 2 shows have been slow/boring.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Longchamp said:


> I love these 3 guys, but last 2 shows have been slow/boring.


I know what you mean, the homes are the real characters and none of them have really blown me away plus the buyers and agents on the show lately seem to lack a distinct personality like we saw in the past.


----------



## lulilu

I think Ryan's advertising for the East Village building was terrific.  Much better than Fredrik's Andy Warhol bit (and I do love Freddie).


----------



## JNH14

I thought Fredrick's Andy Warhol gig was aw-w-ful! [emoji15]


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> I think Ryan's advertising for the East Village building was terrific.  Much better than Fredrik's Andy Warhol bit (and I do love Freddie).






Agree here.. very cutting edge & done really well


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> I thought Fredrick's Andy Warhol gig was aw-w-ful! [emoji15]



I thought so too.  In fact, had I been there, I would think he was what my father always said...."not wrapped real tight".  I thought it was just really strange.


----------



## H. for H.

Something about Emilia this season, she's coming across as so scripted with no life.  I liked her better in the previous seasons.  It's like she's trying so hard to be a part of the show now.  In the past, they would have dinners, disagree, she did her own lawyer thing, and had a life.  Lately, she's shown mostly at their home, waiting around to say her few lines, which aren't even that meaningful.


----------



## cdtracing

H. for H. said:


> Something about Emilia this season, she's coming across as so scripted with no life.  I liked her better in the previous seasons.  It's like she's trying so hard to be a part of the show now.  In the past, they would have dinners, disagree, she did her own lawyer thing, and had a life.  Lately, she's shown mostly at their home, waiting around to say her few lines, which aren't even that meaningful.



I wonder if she's not as important to her firm since she declined the promotion & move to Europe....  She doesn't seem to be as involved with her career as she was.


----------



## girlonthecoast

H. for H. said:


> Something about Emilia this season, she's coming across as so scripted with no life.  I liked her better in the previous seasons.  It's like she's trying so hard to be a part of the show now.  In the past, they would have dinners, disagree, she did her own lawyer thing, and had a life.  Lately, she's shown mostly at their home, waiting around to say her few lines, which aren't even that meaningful.


I wonder if that has anything to do with her working at Nestseekers instead of practicing International trade law. Maybe she's now less involved in her career.


----------



## CeeJay

This show just bores the heck out of me, and Frederik is just weird IMO .. I can't wait for the LA version!


----------



## Carson123

CeeJay said:


> This show just bores the heck out of me, and Frederik is just weird IMO .. I can't wait for the LA version!



Ever since they brought on those British guys, I can't watch the la version anymore


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The show makes me bipolar. On one hand I can't believe the money people will pay to live here and on the other hand I am glad I own something that people will buy to live here so I can one day get out of here.


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> This show just bores the heck out of me, and Frederik is just weird IMO .. I can't wait for the LA version!



Agree! I use to love it, now I just can't get into it anymore. I think because it has become so fake now.


----------



## CeeJay

Carson123 said:


> Ever since they brought on those British guys, I can't watch the la version anymore


Oh, I like them .. let's face it, they are a lot LESS drama than the 2 Josh's!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> Agree! I use to love it, now I just can't get into it anymore. I think because it has become so fake now.



EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> I think Ryan's advertising for the East Village building was terrific.  Much better than Fredrik's Andy Warhol bit (and I do love Freddie).


I agree, it was outside the box and it worked.


----------



## TC1

I saw on next week's preview they showed Derrick has a son, and Fredrik doesn't want anything to do with him?, that's very odd. I can now understand Derrick's reluctance to have a child with him...It's almost like, if it's not HIS, he doesn't want a family....like how he was saying he wanted HIS "boy embryo" to take rather than Derricks.


----------



## Jayne1

Carson123 said:


> Ever since they brought on those British guys, I can't watch the la version anymore


I don't like them, either.

They don't feel right.  I get the sense that they watched how to do things and are trying to emulate the best, but are really losers from across the pond. lol


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I don't like them, either.
> 
> They don't feel right.  I get the sense that they watched how to do things and are trying to emulate the best, but are really losers from across the pond. lol



Not at all actually; they both (especially David) have extensive experience in the high-end Real Estate market in London.  I met a colleague of theirs at a house showing and we talked about the show (she has been on a few times herself) and she told me that David worked with her Dad quite extensively in the UK (and her Dad is one of the top RE Agents in London .. I later looked him up to make sure!). 

I also like the fact that, at least the 2 of them try to work with the others.  Look, I get that it can be a cut-throat business, but .. competition is good and just makes you better and sometimes it benefits all to work together.  Mind you, that's not necessarily what Bravo wants though .. they like when it when they all go up against each other!  

It would be nice to see more Women on these shows though; there are quite a few great RE Ladies out here as well ..


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I saw on next week's preview they showed Derrick has a son, and Fredrik doesn't want anything to do with him?, that's very odd. I can now understand Derrick's reluctance to have a child with him...It's almost like, if it's not HIS, he doesn't want a family....like how he was saying he wanted HIS "boy embryo" to take rather than Derricks.



I didn't see this but will be very interested to see the episode because all I have ever seen is evidence that Fredrik loves Derek's son == IG posts, etc.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> I didn't see this but will be very interested to see the episode because all I have ever seen is evidence that Fredrik loves Derek's son == IG posts, etc.



I agree, it will be interesting to see because all I see on social media from Fredrik towards Derrick's son is that he loves and adores him. It must be hard for Fredrik who so wants a biological child but so far hasn't been able to have one, yet Derrick has a biological son.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I never knew Derrick had a son until they spoke about it in the preview. I can't wait to see how this influences Fredrick's desire to become a parent.


----------



## Sassys

*Million Dollar Listing: New York's Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis Are Married!
It was a big, beautiful Greek wedding for Million Dollar Listing: New York's Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis. 

The Bravo star and Bechrakis, whose family is from Greece, were married on the island of Corfu on Thursday surrounded by 150 close friends and family, PEOPLE exclusively confirms.

After a week of wedding festivities, designed by celebrity event planner Kevin Lee, guests journeyed by boat to the ceremony, which began around 7:30 p.m. Wearing a Mediterranean blue tux by Vknagrani, Serhant and Bechrakis, who wore a champagne strapless gown by Romona Keveža, were wed in the Pontikonisi church. The two observed Greek traditions including exchanging crowns. 
"From the moment I met Emilia, I knew it would be pretty incredible to do it in Greece and be surrounded by everyone close to us," Serhant tells PEOPLE. "But I did have a few ideas that are not transpiring. I originally wanted six Apache helicopters to fly in and drop me and my brothers down into the wedding." 

Bechrakis says it was most important for her to have the ceremony in a Greek church "and ideally in Greece. I'm more of an intimate wedding kind of person but I'm marrying Ryan so it's a lot bigger than it would have been." 

Following the ceremony, where guests were entertained by a quartet and lit sparklers to celebrate the couple's union, Serhant, 31, and Bechrakis held court at a reception at the private Villa Kanoni. Featuring a menu of chilled soup, risotto with summer truffle, goat cheese salad and roasted lamb, the dinner included toasts made by the wedding party to the bride and groom, music by DJ Spartakos and was capped off by fireworks at the end of the night. 

"No matter what happens, it's as if she is there only for me," the real estate broker says of what he loves most about Bechrakis. "As a sounding board, just to smile, she's there for me. And also her butt." His bride, a lawyer for a Greek shipping container company turned real estate agent, says Serhant hasn't changed despite his success and fame from the Bravo show. 

"He's remained the exact same person and even become a better person," she adds. "He has the biggest heart. He's probably the nicest, kindest, most generous, loving human being I've ever met. He's my best friend. I couldn't imagine marrying anyone else." 

The couple met in 2011 and became engaged in September 2015. Their wedding will be featured in Bravo's new spin-off, Million Dollar Listing New York: Ryan's Wedding, which follows Serhant and Bechrakis as they planned their wedding. It will premiere on the network this fall.

http://www.people.com/article/million-dollar-listing-new-york-ryan-serhant-emilia-bechrakis-married*


----------



## Longchamp

I applaud Luis for leaving a stable and successful career to live  his dream. Only problem is ...what is his dream?
Is 1 Seaport Fred's new role residence?  It looks like that from his instagram.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> I applaud Luis for leaving a stable and successful career to live  his dream. Only problem is ...what is his dream?
> Is 1 Seaport Fred's new role residence?  It looks like that from his instagram.


Luis leaving was surprising.  It takes guts.  Maybe he needs a time out.  I hope he figures out what he wants from life.  I watch this show on and off (and mainly to see all the gorgeous homes)  but  I've always liked him the best.  Frederick can be funny but he is generally too over the top for me and the way he acts at times reminds of a giant toddler.   I hope having a child makes him more mature.  Ryan has always been such a-hole though he does seemed to have softened a bit this year - maybe his wife is good influence on him?   

Wonder who will replace Luis.


----------



## lulilu

Does this show have a reunion?  I wonder what Luis is doing now.  Have they really been friends all along?  Their renewed friendships at the end -- real or fake?

It kind of sucks knowing that the wedding took place, given the promos of the wedding show (although I guess it would have to for a show to be aired).

They kind of tied it all up neatly, no?


----------



## DiorT

Finale seemed really scripted to me.  And I noticed they always go to Fig & Olive restaurant in almost every episode.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luis is a role model for many in careers that are not fulfilling. He has the courage & convictions to move on to another career path.
Good for him... He has an extraordinary personality & will be successful in life.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> I applaud Luis for leaving a stable and successful career to live  his dream. Only problem is ...what is his dream?
> Is 1 Seaport Fred's new role residence?  It looks like that from his instagram.


What happened?  I haven't watched the last few episodes.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## GTOFan

Nice pic!  Hate the no sock with loafers look.


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> What happened?  I haven't watched the last few episodes.


Luis announced leaving real estate business to do...something else.  Sounds like he's not sure what the something else is.

Above wedding pix.   NO NO on the dress.  Don't like anything about it on her.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> Luis announced leaving real estate business to do...something else.  Sounds like he's not sure what the something else is.
> 
> Above wedding pix.   NO NO on the dress.  Don't like anything about it on her.


Thanks!

I like the dress, but it looks like everyone else's dress.  I'm waiting for styles to change a bit.


----------



## imgg

I hope they bring is another good broker that can match Fredrick and Ryan.  It will be interesting to see who replaces Luis.  Luis was slightly better than the previous one, but not by much.  Wasn't the previous one (forget his name) the son of the owner Luis worked for?


----------



## lulilu

They look very happy in the photo and that is what counts.  But (now for the critique lol) his tux looks like the suits he wears, including the color.  And I guess this was supposed to be a casual/beach/resort wedding, but she has a great body and it's a shame she didn't get a more fashionable dress.  I think white would have been more striking with her coloring too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Get the impression that Emilia is conservative.. perhaps that's the reason for her choice in a gown...


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> They look very happy in the photo and that is what counts.  But (now for the critique lol) his tux looks like the suits he wears, including the color.  And I guess this was supposed to be a casual/beach/resort wedding, but she has a great body and it's a shame she didn't get a more fashionable dress.  I think white would have been more striking with her coloring too.



I agree with your fashion critique lulilu.  Ryan looks like he is wearing one of him MDLNY suits.  I follow Emilia on IG and I expected her dress to be much more wow.  I'm sure it's beautiful in person but in these pics, it looks ehhhh.  A bit ill fitting and boring.  She has a killer body and I expected so much more.


----------



## kemilia

It seems the style for men's suits (at least on TV) is to be really tight to the point of ill-fitting. Maybe so they can show off their buff bods, but they don't look good, imo. On the finale, Ryan's suit had the one button (what happened to all the buttons?) fastened and it was like under his boobs or pecs, and the sleeves looked like they were ready to split. 

As for Emilia's dress, it's ok, looks like what all the other brides are wearing currently. That's another issue I've always had--there always seems to be just one wedding dress style that is pushed and photographed in the mags and brides don't seem to have either any other choice, and they go along with whatever is available. I drive past a David's Bridal occasionally and the dresses are all the same, but I think that's the way bridal styles have always been. Same with the rings--I see the same exact e-ring style on every woman younger than about 40--center stone with halo.

And what is Luis going to do? At least he has a plump bank account to fall back on. Didn't he say his assistant Ronilla (?) was gong to be a great real estate agent or something? Could she be the new one on MDLNY?


----------



## kemilia

Longchamp said:


> I applaud Luis for leaving a stable and successful career to live  his dream. Only problem is ...what is his dream?
> Is 1 Seaport Fred's new role residence?  It looks like that from his instagram.


Is that the house they showed in Connecticut? That place looked fantastic, great place for a family. He & Derrick will probably still have a fabulous city place and this place in the country. And Kai is a mini Derrick, so cute.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Is that the house they showed in Connecticut? That place looked fantastic, great place for a family. He & Derrick will probably still have a fabulous city place and this place in the country. And Kai is a mini Derrick, so cute.




Yes that is it!  He showed pictures of it on FB and it is a gorgeous home!


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Luis announced leaving real estate business to do...something else.  Sounds like he's not sure what the something else is.
> 
> Above wedding pix.   NO NO on the dress.  Don't like anything about it on her.




He isn't sure and I feel sorry for his assistant - she was a really nice girl who now has no job!


----------



## JNH14

Luis did ask his developer to use his assistant-he told him that she was very good and recommended her. Hopefully she will get some business from him or on with another real estate group. [emoji5]


----------



## Heart Star

I totally thought Luis was going to tell his assistant that he had feelings for her...not that she was going to be out of a job! Read that scene wrong, LOL!


----------



## pink1

Heart Star said:


> I totally thought Luis was going to tell his assistant that he had feelings for her...not that she was going to be out of a job! Read that scene wrong, LOL!



I did too!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Heart Star said:


> I totally thought Luis was going to tell his assistant that he had feelings for her...not that she was going to be out of a job! Read that scene wrong, LOL!


For some reason, I always though Luis was gay (but in the closet).  Whatever, I've always liked him the best and I hope he does well in the future.


----------



## kemilia

Heart Star said:


> I totally thought Luis was going to tell his assistant that he had feelings for her...not that she was going to be out of a job! Read that scene wrong, LOL!


Me too! I thought "what you've been looking for has been right in front of you all along!", but no. I think his type is a lot more flashy, though I could not imagine competing with him for the bathroom mirror.


----------



## bag-princess

JNH14 said:


> Luis did ask his developer to use his assistant-he told him that she was very good and recommended her. Hopefully she will get some business from him or on with another real estate group. [emoji5]




Thank you!  I hope she will too!


----------



## Longchamp

I follow Luis on Instagram. He attended Ryan's wedding in Greece, now in Italy, travelling by himself.
Great video clips, talking about moving to Europe. No jeans yet !!


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> I follow Luis on Instagram. He attended Ryan's wedding in Greece, now in Italy, travelling by himself.
> Great video clips, talking about moving to Europe. No jeans yet !!




i follow him on FB and he looks like he is having the time of his life!!! he looks so happy.  and yea he said he has no idea when - or if - he will return to new york.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He such a sharp dresser & I saw jeans lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I could see him on TV... like a telenovela


----------



## JNH14

I will miss Luis-he was always himself and what you saw is what you got. He seems like a genuine guy! [emoji6]


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another who thought Luis was going to say he was in love with the assistant. She really didn't seem his type - good hook by the show.

I will miss him on the show, but hoped he would be happy - and from what is said here, sounds like he's enjoying his life after real estate.


----------



## Rouge H

I wish him the best and will miss him on the show. Luis was genuine and I hope that he can find a soulmate to enjoy life with.


----------



## pjhm

I admire Luis' gutsy decision too- the game of real estate just didn't do it for him anymore when he looked to his future and said something like "I don't want to be selling overpriced houses to people 20 years from now"


----------



## Love Of My Life

It's just really wonderful to see Luis happy & enjoying himself..
Good for him & whatever path he pursues, he will be successful!!
That smile will open many doors for him


----------



## luckylove

Luis is such a likable, charming guy.  I will definitely miss him on the show and hope he finds his dream. I would not be surprised if Bravo develops a new and different show for him. He has been genuinely popular with most viewers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Ryan's wife is no longer an attorney, she is an agent as well.  Looks like she's going down the same road at Josh and Heather... hope it doesn't cause strife in their relationship


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> So Ryan's wife is no longer an attorney, she is an agent as well.  Looks like she's going down the same road at Josh and Heather... hope it doesn't cause strife in their relationship




yea i am starting to give her the side-eye now! 
when she was in her lane doing her thing i thought that was great for her.  and she seemed committed to it.  did she give any reason as to why she no longer wants to be a lawyer??  and is she working with Ryan now?


----------



## bag-princess

hotshot said:


> It's just really wonderful to see Luis happy & enjoying himself..
> Good for him & whatever path he pursues, he will be successful!!
> That smile will open many doors for him




i hope he find what and who he is looking for to make him happy!  he seems like such a great guy.
i think it was yesterday on FB he posted about two guys that watch the show/follow him and they found out he was going to be in their area and they waited for hours outside his hotel to meet him.  they ended up having a great time together he said and they even showed him around a little bit.  he seems to be having such a great time!  how wonderful it must be to have the money to drop everything and travel where you want on any given day!


----------



## bag-princess

he DOES looks so happy!!  he posted this a couple of minutes ago on FB - captioned "a very happy man!"
i LOVE the hair on his face!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> he DOES looks so happy!!  he posted this a couple of minutes ago on FB - captioned "a very happy man!"
> i LOVE the hair on his face!!!!



thanks for posting the photo - he looks happy.
And I like the suggestion made here that maybe he could get his own series - I'd watch.


----------



## bag-princess

you're welcome!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm following him on snapchat and he is having the time of his life.


----------



## absolutpink

I finally got around to watching the last episode last night and I really felt for Luis. Everything he's feeling about real estate is how I feel about my career (except I don't get to make hundreds of thousands of dollars in one day!) and so I am extremely proud of and happy for him for taking that leap to find what really makes him happy.

I'm looking forward to seeing who they bring in as a replacement.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've always liked Luis.  The first season when his family came from Puerto Rico, you could see the happiness on his face.  His family was so cute, just eating, drinking and dancing.  I loved that


----------



## lulilu

I forgot just how young Luis is!  He was so successful for someone so young.  Best wishes to him.


----------



## imgg

I caught a bit of Ryans wedding episodes and all I can say is I hope he got a prenup.  His girl is a B ***** and if he doesn't do everything she wants, he's toast.  She is not even married to him (on the show) and is complaining about how much he works, yet sure enjoys the trappings of it - 4 carat diamond earrings, chanel bags and gold rolex watches, which I doubt she paid a penny for.  I like Ryan and its too bad he didn't find a nice girl to marry.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> I caught a bit of Ryans wedding episodes and all I can say is I hope he got a prenup.  His girl is a B ***** and if he doesn't do everything she wants, he's toast.  She is not even married to him (on the show) and is complaining about how much he works, yet sure enjoys the trappings of it - 4 carat diamond earrings, chanel bags and gold rolex watches, which I doubt she paid a penny for.  I like Ryan and its too bad he didn't find a nice girl to marry.


 Totally agree. She's totally not the super sweet girl we are supposed to believe she is. She seems like a spoiled rotten brat. So much fake about this show as well. The $30,000 flowers just didn't show up?, so she could conveniently have a melt down...mmmhmmm.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> I caught a bit of Ryans wedding episodes and all I can say is I hope he got a prenup.  His girl is a B ***** and if he doesn't do everything she wants, he's toast.  *She is not even married to him (on the show) and is complaining about how much he works, *yet sure enjoys the trappings of it - 4 carat diamond earrings, chanel bags and gold rolex watches, which I doubt she paid a penny for.  I like Ryan and its too bad he didn't find a nice girl to marry.




the lies she tells!!  i see her!   she just does that to make it look like she really cares but she doesn't because she likes the money that comes with it too much!  
i wonder how long she will attempt to do this new career "so that they can work together" she says.   yea right.     she gave up her career as a lawyer that a couple of seasons ago was sooooooo important to her.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Totally agree. She's totally not the super sweet girl we are supposed to believe she is. She seems like a spoiled rotten brat. So much fake about this show as well. The $30,000 flowers just didn't show up?, so she could conveniently have a melt down...mmmhmmm.


I do believe the show is fake, but I also think this girl, like you said, is a spoiled brat.  I like how Ryan's mother put her in check and she realized his mother was not going to side with her, she changed her tune.


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> the lies she tells!!  i see her!   she just does that to make it look like she really cares but she doesn't because she likes the money that comes with it too much!
> i wonder how long she will attempt to do this new career "so that they can work together" she says.   yea right.     she gave up her career as a lawyer that a couple of seasons ago was sooooooo important to her.


Is she an attorney?  I know they stated that but she mentioned she was only in NY for a few months and then was going back to Greece before meeting Ryan.  She is licensed in New York? 

Ryan needs to r u n  she is no good.


----------



## JNH14

Am looking forward to seeing the wedding!


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Is she an attorney?  I know they stated that but she mentioned she was only in NY for a few months and then was going back to Greece before meeting Ryan.  She is licensed in New York?
> 
> Ryan needs to r u n  she is no good.





yes she is - she just does not practice anymore!   she specialized in maritime law.   a few months ago she said she stopped to get into real estate - Land Title Insurance!  the reason - she said that ryan works all the time  and this was the one way they could be connected in business. 



ETA - #girlbye


----------



## absolutpink

On her IG a few weeks ago she posted that she just got sworn in as an attorney in NYC. I didn't mind her in MDL but I'm not liking her at all in the wedding show, I agree that she's coming off as a spoiled brat.


----------



## TC1

I just hope all this camera time (which she clearly enjoys) doesn't translate into more TV time on MDL. Like the BS convo she had with Luis last season.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I just hope all this camera time (which she clearly enjoys) doesn't translate into more TV time on MDL. Like the BS convo she had with Luis last season.




oh i bet it will!  that is why she changed careers - to be able to work and spend more time with ryan!!!   she is going to be hogging the screen now - like you said she clearly enjoys it bless her heart!


----------



## pjhm

I was horrified when I saw how she treated him; ordering him to get out of the pool when it was hotter than hades there-somehow women like this get good men wrapped around their finger--but I don't know how. (She has a cute face but her figure is like a stick, not voluptuous or anything, and more importantly, she's not nice or sweet--just boggles my mind.)


----------



## DiorT

She's starting to act like Heather from MDL LA.


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> I was horrified when I saw how she treated him; ordering him to get out of the pool when it was hotter than hades there-somehow women like this get good men wrapped around their finger--but I don't know how. (She has a cute face but her figure is like a stick, not voluptuous or anything, and more importantly, she's not nice or sweet--just boggles my mind.)



Yes, me too.  It wasn't like Ryan would be able to do anything about the church being double booked anyway. 

I was also really disturbed by the way Amelia and her father were sitting calmly talking to Ryan saying he wasn't good enough to marry his daughter because he isn't Greek and that Amelia should be living in Greece.  I don't see this ending well for Ryan.


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> She's starting to act like Heather from MDL LA.




THIS!! ☝


----------



## pjhm

They only difference is Terry, Heather's spouse, is not an attractive hunk like Ryan. Ryan's the male version of a pin-up babe. I didn't like him at first because I thought he was cold and conceited, but now I feel sorry for him. Too good a man to be trapped by a demanding woman.
It was like Emelia changed personalities overnight.....


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> They only difference is Terry, Heather's spouse, is not an attractive hunk like Ryan. Ryan's the male version of a pin-up babe. I didn't like him at first because I thought he was cold and conceited, but now I feel sorry for him. Too good a man to be trapped by a demanding woman.
> It was like Emelia changed personalities overnight.....


 I believe the poster was referencing Heather as in Josh Altman's wife from MDLLA


----------



## Cw8307

I watch for the homes only and go...omg...how much? For that? Its addictive


----------



## H. for H.

Cw8307 said:


> I watch for the homes only and go...omg...how much? For that? Its addictive



Same here, I mainly watch to see the homes. Price isn't a factor because they are all out of my price range. After awhile, what's a couple of millions here and there.[emoji38]


----------



## Cw8307

H. for H. said:


> Same here, I mainly watch to see the homes. Price isn't a factor because they are all out of my price range. After awhile, what's a couple of millions here and there.[emoji38]


I just find it all crazy.  My mortgage isn't the biggest but it's not cheap yet the same amount of money in NY would get me a rental with other tenants helping to pay the bill.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> I believe the poster was referencing Heather as in Josh Altman's wife from MDLLA


You are right.


----------



## TC1

All the drama for Ryan's wedding at the church that was supposedly double booked...but the ceremony was outside anyway?. lol.


----------



## Longchamp

The reception was gorgeous. Was impressed.  Whole wedding was nice.


----------



## TC1

I totally agree, Kevin Lee was in charge of it..so it would be great...we didn't really believe otherwise..the rest was just for extra camera time.


----------



## JNH14

All of it seemed like manufactured drama as there was something every day-that being said-it was beautiful!  And I love Ryan-always have enjoyed his sense of playful humor!


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> All the drama for Ryan's wedding at the church that was supposedly double booked...but the ceremony was outside anyway?. lol.


Good point!


----------



## DiorT

I found it weird she was having this conversation with Ryan about giving up her whole life and whatever in front of dad!   Don't you have these conversations with your fiancé before you get married/engaged???


----------



## JNH14

Glad Ryan didn't get stuck with the house he was buying for her! He can rent a home for a few weeks when they visit! Was shocked to hear the villa they rented that week was $75,000! [emoji15]


----------



## susieserb

I seriously cried at that wedding; just love, love, loved it.  But then again I grew up Eastern Orthodox.  These two will do great together.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Luis definitely won't be back, he's moved to Paris


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> Luis definitely won't be back, he's moved to Paris


I saw that.  I love his enthusiasm.  Remember in various scenes of MDLNY where he would be emotional and crying about an old love, about Fred then Ryan?  Now in his IG posts and stories again seems to make decisions based on emotion. Hope it works out for him.


----------



## beekmanhill

I've been following him on Instagram and he has been to some wonderful places since he left the show.   And now he's moved to Paris.  I do hope it works out for him; I like his enthusiasm.


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> I've been following him on Instagram and he has been to some wonderful places since he left the show.   And now he's moved to Paris.  I do hope it works out for him; I like his enthusiasm.


He was the only one I liked on that show; am not a fan of Ryan or Fredrik (who is just a weirdo IMO).  It's not my favorite of the "Real Estate" shows to be honest.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> He was the only one I liked on that show; am not a fan of Ryan or *Fredrik (who is just a weirdo IMO)*.  It's not my favorite of the "Real Estate" shows to be honest.




that's my boy!!!!!   my Freddie!  and i like how he and Luis have become really good friends now.


----------



## Longchamp

Up to top.
Back tomorrow night with Luis replacement, Steve Gold who was prior LV model.
Not minding the staging of the show. Can't deny Fred and Ryan are top brokers in the country, so they must be selling properties.


----------



## beekmanhill

I've been watching Luis IG's and his snaps.  He has his own apartment in Paris and seems very happy.  Frederic came and visited, and Luis family is there now.  His snaps and IG stories are great; he really has an eye for filming.

I'll try the new season although I never finished last year's,


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like I need to start following Luis.  I really liked him from the beginning.  He's a passionate Puerto Rican man, that loves his family and wears his emotions on his sleeves.  I hope he does well in Paris...


----------



## TC1

Steve Gold should be good eye candy at least


----------



## Longchamp

beekmanhill said:


> I've been watching Luis IG's and his snaps.  He has his own apartment in Paris and seems very happy.  Frederic came and visited, and Luis family is there now.  His snaps and IG stories are great; he really has an eye for filming.
> 
> I'll try the new season although I never finished last year's,



I follow him too. I saw he just took his family to Versailles.  I get the feeling he's back to US before winter holidays. The entire MDLNY production team came with Fred and the other two brokers to Paris. They taped a show for this season celebrating Fred's BD.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I've been watching Luis IG's and his snaps.  He has his own apartment in Paris and seems very happy.  Frederic came and visited, and Luis family is there now.  His snaps and IG stories are great; he really has an eye for filming.
> 
> I'll try the new season although I never finished last year's,




I follow him too and he is always smiling and laughing! I loved the video of him and Fred dancing outside and having fun on one of his visits to Luis.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> I follow him too. I saw he just took his family to Versailles.  I get the feeling he's back to US before winter holidays. The entire MDLNY production team came with Fred and the other two brokers to Paris. They taped a show for this season celebrating Fred's BD.



You think he is returning to the US?  I'm not sure.  He signed a year lease on that apartment.  I wonder what he will do there in the long term though.  He mentioned acting lessons a few times, but has not mentioned them since.  HIs neighborhood is gorgeous.


----------



## Longchamp

I thought he signed a six month lease, not sure. Looks like his apartment is in the 5th or 6th arrondissement.
Yes, very nice.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

My cousin in Paris and Luis have hung out a lot. He's leaving Paris by either end of June or July, he has an opportunity for a new show so he's coming back. He's also not in *love* with Paris he misses NYC. He already gave his landlord the heads up


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> I thought he signed a six month lease, not sure. Looks like his apartment is in the 5th or 6th arrondissement.
> Yes, very nice.



He's in the 6th, my cousin is in the 7th but she's lived there for years, she's one of the head people at Dior.


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> My cousin in Paris and Luis have hung out a lot. He's leaving Paris by either end of June or July, he has an opportunity for a new show so he's coming back. He's also not in *love* with Paris he misses NYC. He already gave his landlord the heads up



He doesn't seem to be in love with Paris.  He talked abut a big opportunity when he came back from London.


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe Paris was never where he really wanted to be, but instead needed to just getaway from NYC for a while and experience something new.  People do that.  and now he's ready to go back...


----------



## BagLovingMom

I forgot how much I like this show! It was good last night. Frederik's my favorite, loved his country home. The new guy is ok but he's no Luis to me lol!


----------



## absolutpink

Loved last night's episode! I miss Luis but I do like the new guy


----------



## Sassys

new guy is cute!


----------



## Sassys

Fredrick did not sell that apartment. 

http://www.fredrikeklund.com/listing/cms/tribeca-summit-415-greenwich-street-pha/


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe Paris was never where he really wanted to be, but instead needed to just getaway from NYC for a while and experience something new.  People do that.  and now he's ready to go back...



Ha Ha.  They sure do. I lived in Paris for 2.5 years.
I was not in the midst of  million dollar career and give it all up.  Not sure I could have made that leap.
I admire those that can, and don't think this short move will hurt him.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> I thought he signed a six month lease, not sure. Looks like his apartment is in the 5th or 6th arrondissement.
> Yes, very nice.


I remember that he said he had to pay in full one year's rent in advance.   But that doesn't mean he can't get out of it after six months, I suppose.

It was the one time I recall his complaining at all about Paris.  When he was getting the apartment the process was so slow.   Yesterday or this morning he and the family flew over to Barcelona.  He said it was so nice to hear Spanish.   

I love how neat and crisp he always looks.


----------



## Rouge H

I did enjoy last nights show but it wasn't the same without Luis. The new guy meh and Ryan needs to ditch the beard.


----------



## TC1

Steve Gold is so hot  him calling that little brat out over his fake accent was hilarious.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Steve Is so damn hot it's not even fair lol


----------



## LeLeMooMoose

Steve is so handsome! Speaking of, I could never do what they do. I get stressed just watching them.


----------



## beekmanhill

It didn't show up on my DVR.  Hmmmm, maybe I cancelled recording it last year when I stopped watching.  Its probably ON DEMAND, with commercials, ugh.  Or on iPad where I can FF.  
I'm happy Luis is returning to NY.   Hope he is on TV; he is  so engaging and he is always doing something photogenic.  I loved his trips through Greece and Italy last summer.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Fredrick did not sell that apartment.
> 
> http://www.fredrikeklund.com/listing/cms/tribeca-summit-415-greenwich-street-pha/



I found both of the others too; neither are sold.   I couldn't believe that common space right outside the window in the Greenwich Street apartment.   As bad as it was to have it there, it looked so cheesy with the cheap turf.  
I couldn't believe the new guy's apartment either.  The design was so bad and its on East 23rd Street.  I donate my clothes to Housing Works on E 23rd and its never been a good street.  Now like everything else I suppose it is changing, but the price was very high.  
The new guy is hot!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I found both of the others too; neither are sold.   I couldn't believe that common space right outside the window in the Greenwich Street apartment.   As bad as it was to have it there, it looked so cheesy with the cheap turf.
> I couldn't believe the new guy's apartment either.  The design was so bad and its on East 23rd Street.  I donate my clothes to Housing Works on E 23rd and its never been a good street.  Now like everything else I suppose it is changing, but the price was very high.
> The new guy is hot!



New guy's place was way to high for that side of Chelsea. If it was in front of Madison park it would make sense. The views also sucked IMO. 

As for Frederick's place, no way in hell I would buy a penthouse that I had to share the rooftop.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just watched episode 1. i don't like the new guy. i want Luis back


----------



## luckylove

Glitterandstuds said:


> Steve Is so damn hot it's not even fair lol



 I have only seen a couple of clips with Steve in them... i need to take a closer look, but at first glance, he just looks a bit dirty and messy to me.  Maybe I am just getting old! Ha!


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I'm not so happy with Steve.   I miss Luis.  But thank heavens Steve supposedly rented that apartment so we won't have to see it again or those obnoxious "Steve" characters.  I don't believe he got $50k a month for it.

I liked Frederik's Mercer St apartments right across from Bethennys place.   I think a Nike took the ground floor and had some sort of major sneaker launch the other day attracting many.  That aspect I would not like.

I'd like to see some of these old Brooklyn townhouses Ryan is selling.  Are they redone or in the same state the owner bought them?  That would be very interesting.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

luckylove said:


> I have only seen a couple of clips with Steve in them... i need to take a closer look, but at first glance, he just looks a bit dirty and messy to me.  Maybe I am just getting old! Ha!


I feel the same!! I just don't see him as "hot" at all!! In his voice overs he looks really bad imho. Guess I'm getting old too


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Designerhbgirl said:


> I feel the same!! I just don't see him as "hot" at all!! In his voice overs he looks really bad imho. Guess I'm getting old too


i'm young and i'm not into him. he's a hot... mess. looks kinda not clean somehow with the wild hair and casual clothes. but i'm sure it's not due to age, just our preferences in men he does have a nice body for sure but so did Luis... come back Luis!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm young and i'm not into him. he's a hot... mess. looks kinda not clean somehow with the wild hair and casual clothes. but i'm sure it's not due to age, just our preferences in men he does have a nice body for sure but so did Luis... come back Luis!!!


Hot mess, that's it! Love Luis


----------



## dbtbandit67

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I'm not so happy with Steve.   I miss Luis.  But thank heavens Steve supposedly rented that apartment so we won't have to see it again or those obnoxious "Steve" characters.  I don't believe he got $50k a month for it.



Haha, I felt the same way about Josh Altman in Million Dollar L.A. It was like, where's Chad and babycakes and the dog lol

I know he's suppose to be the "model fashion" broker, but most of his clothing choices really bother me. The most obvious one being that ultra loud vest he was wearing. What was up with that. Was he going river rafting? Seriously. It was so distracting. If I were a potential buyer I would have taken that vest as a bad omen not to buy. If I were a broker showing a client a property and the selling broker wore that vest I would have raged at him after the tour. They did an interview where he jokes he had the best style. I don't get how Ryan and Fredrik didn't burst laughing. I would have told him to go take his ugly scarves and go sell his listings. "Business casual" nice quality but plain t-shirt with a suit jacket or coat and a scarf. He might as well start showing his listings wearing Air Jordan's and a chain.

That being said, he's ok lol. Those Steve's were unbearable to watch ESP. The nephew Steve and how he brought his girlfriend to every meeting (which usually took place in some sort bar where they were heavily drinking) and how every meeting thereafter more entourage members kept piling up. "Comps don't really apply here" Hey loser, I know all you do is live off family money and you've never had a job, but no bank will agree to finance a purchase if it's over what it's appraised for... Which mostly depends on comps. It's funny how his body language got ultra possessive of his girlfriend when Steve Gold was around. Rewatch the show, everytime he showed up nephew Steve would put his arms around her. Let that butterfly fly away nephew Steve, you are a massive tool lol.

Kudos to Steve Gold for not giving up on that listing and getting that rental. A lot of other brokers, even on that level, would have erupted.




Bethany is hot. I want me some Bethany to tell me what to do hahahaha


----------



## dbtbandit67

Luis most likely got burned out of the show like Chad. I think it was Luis, I remember him having some extremely severe temper tantrums, and just absolutely raging in a few arguments. Like screaming off the top of his lungs. I think it was him. That kinda stuff you don't want on TV. Steve Gold doesn't really have that personality, and Fredrik and Ryan are maybe the best in the world at turning things around the other way. Their definitely people that would be on the receiving end of a huge burst of anger, not the one giving it lol


----------



## TC1

"There is a special buyer, I think she went down on the Titanic"  Ryan is hilarious. 
Steve just talking calls with his shirt off just proves he's there for the eye candy. Which I'm okay with


----------



## beekmanhill

Steve doesn't have a great personality.  Hard to replace Luis.  
Ryan is funny.  
Bethenny took over too much of the show and the forced humor was annoying.  I won't be watching their collaboration.


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone recognize the model Renee Thompson from the show last time ??? I am trying to figure out is she a famous model???


----------



## hedgwin99

TC1 said:


> "There is a special buyer, I think she went down on the Titanic"  Ryan is hilarious.
> Steve just talking calls with his shirt off just proves he's there for the eye candy. Which I'm okay with



Steve body is hot!![emoji91][emoji91]
But once I look up at Steve face I'm totally turn off by his scruffy beard and hair [emoji849]


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't mind seeing Steve with his shirt off, but felt it just went on for too long. He kept moving around to different spots like it was a fashion shoot - trying a bit too much.

Goodness, I found Bethany so annoying, and didn't like any of her interactions with Fred. It seems so uncomfortable - no connection at all.
I can understand why Bethany wants to work with Fredrick and have a show, but have a hard time understanding why Fredrick wants to do it. I guess he's also just wants more TV time.

Ryan is quite amusing, but I bet he's not nearly so interesting in person.


----------



## Jayne1

Agree about Beth and Fred. He must want his own show and not have to share screen time with a few other agents. He'll probably be in most of the scenes with Beth... but their chemistry is so forced and awkward.


----------



## beekmanhill

Steve needs to work with his trainer to improve his posture.  With all his work in the gym, he hunches over and all his clothes look too tight for him. 
So much of this show is overly scripted now, I'm not enjoying it as much.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Its Thursday night so you know it's time for Million Dollar Listing New York!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Fredrik kick)

I wonder if there's a bar that plays Bravo where we can have meetups for Million Dollar Listing and Real Housewives.

I'm irked I can't watch the episodes on demand off their web site despite paying $188/mo. for Charter/Spectrum. After Episode 3 I watched a lot of old footage on the cast. Losing Luis was a big loss. But maybe he'll come back later.

I've been living under a rock, Bettheny Frankel is also in Real Housewives New York.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Btw, Luis Gold has the perfect examples of apartments/condos/homes designed by guys. Reminds me of my apartments before they were totally invaded, re-arranged and completely redone from head to toe lol.

Everything is very structured. Like, here is the couch. I sit on far right. Coffee cup rests on right table, haha


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> I do believe the show is fake, but I also think this girl, like you said, is a spoiled brat.  I like how Ryan's mother put her in check and she realized his mother was not going to side with her, she changed her tune.


It seems as if her family will be mooching off Ryan as well.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> They only difference is Terry, Heather's spouse, is not an attractive hunk like Ryan. Ryan's the male version of a pin-up babe. I didn't like him at first because I thought he was cold and conceited, but now I feel sorry for him. Too good a man to be trapped by a demanding woman.
> It was like Emelia changed personalities overnight.....


I don't think she changed.  Her true colors are just coming out.


----------



## JNH14

Ryan is my fave-he's hilarious! I'd rather he ditched the beard though....


----------



## dbtbandit67

Get ready baby, get ready!!!!!!







All the episodes are available on demand for most cable providers. I finally figured out how to watch it on the Spectrum app.

I don't want to Google what ended up happening in real life, I want to see it on the show. I wonder if Fredrik is going to clear those units at $20M/each he was given. I saw his boss got personally involved. A lot is on the line over that deal and he may have let his ambition get the best of him.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Ryan's butt cheeks.


----------



## dbtbandit67

purseinsanity said:


> It seems as if her family will be mooching off Ryan as well.



Having an unwanted visitor living with you "for awhile" is the absolute worse. It's like, I'm not going to have my high school buddies "Guerra and Monrigo" crash on our couch and inflatable mattress, I'm not sure why Emelia gets a blank check as to who to allow living with them and for how long.

Ryan needs to settle out of court here and pay for an apartment for Emelia.


----------



## Prufrock613

I have really been enjoying this show & have been watching last episodes.  Fredrick is so cheeky- I adore him!


----------



## DiorT

Whoa.  Michael Lorber from Season 1 is back this episode.   And he looks different!  I like it.


----------



## hedgwin99

DiorT said:


> Whoa.  Michael Lorber from Season 1 is back this episode.   And he looks different!  I like it.



Really?? I didn't like his salt/pepper hair color... I don't know if that was done intentionally to look more mature [emoji848]

The Madison Sq tower is just gorgeous!! But I can't fathom the price charged on the full floor! It's just crazy!!!! I can't imagine the common charge to pay each month either ‍♀️


----------



## Longchamp

Fred has a song out where some of the earnings will be donated to anti bullying. I think the inspiration was prior bullying he felt growing up gay.


----------



## susieserb

Goldie is jaw dropping gorgeous...I just want to look at HIM!!!!!


----------



## JNH14

He just looks so unkempt all the time though....


----------



## Jayne1

JNH14 said:


> He just looks so unkempt all the time though....


I like that he's not too metrosexual, super meticulous about how he looks and spending more time in front of the mirror than me, with more skin care products to take away from the manliness.  He probably does, but it looks more effortless. Even his forehead moves.  No botox.

I liked Luis, but his hair looked so greasy.  I get that he didn't want a hair out of place, but he also enhanced the natural blue colour of his eyes with coloured contacts. A man, (for me) shouldn't show how much he spends on grooming and Luis did.


----------



## imgg

JNH14 said:


> He just looks so unkempt all the time though....


I know, I just want to give him a shower and haircut!  Both him and Ryan should shave those beards too!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

People I know who have met Steve say he's a massive jerk


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> People I know who have met Steve say he's a massive jerk



I am not surprised.  IMHO he does not come across as a pleasant person on the show.  He also is a whiner.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> People I know who have met Steve say he's a massive jerk


I'm sure he is.  I bet Ryan and Fred are not that great to hang with either. Although I do like Fred, I just think he might get to be too much.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Luis is now staying in Europe, he's pitching a deal to Netflix (think eat pray love but reality form) and apparently Snapchat is getting funding from NBC so he's pitching there too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is this one of the properties that Frederick had ?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4639932/51m-NYC-penthouse-slated-foreclosure-auction.html


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Is this one of the properties that Frederick had ?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4639932/51m-NYC-penthouse-slated-foreclosure-auction.html



No different building. His listing is on 22nd and park. This is on 57th between 6th and 7th


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just remember him saying "One(something)" over and over on the last season


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> I like that he's not too metrosexual, super meticulous about how he looks and spending more time in front of the mirror than me, with more skin care products to take away from the manliness.  He probably does, but it looks more effortless. Even his forehead moves.  No botox.
> 
> I liked Luis, but his hair looked so greasy.  I get that he didn't want a hair out of place, but he also enhanced the natural blue colour of his eyes with coloured contacts. A man, (for me) shouldn't show how much he spends on grooming and Luis did.


i love Luis i think a man being clean is super attractive  steve looks like he needs a good wash all the time... a cute guy for sure, but messy


----------



## JNH14

I find Ryan attractive without the beard-part of it is his sense of humor!


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> Luis is now staying in Europe, he's pitching a deal to Netflix (think eat pray love but reality form) and apparently Snapchat is getting funding from NBC so he's pitching there too.



I'm guessing there's a little self doubt on his move to Paris. But he wouldn't be normal if he didn't question his decision.  Ryan was on WWHL and said Luis calls him twice a day to talk and said he missed being on the show.


----------



## Longchamp

I've never seen Fred with a *****ing rest face.   He's giving to Andy on WWHL.

Ah now we know why the *****ing rest face.  Fred just said that Bethenny is hard to work with --"intense"
Love me some Fred.


----------



## bisbee

JNH14 said:


> I find Ryan attractive without the beard-part of it is his sense of humor!


I was sorry to see the beard go.  Without it he looks like a child...with a strange smile.  You don't see his bottom lip...the beard made it less obvious.


----------



## kemilia

bisbee said:


> I was sorry to see the beard go.  Without it he looks like a child...with a strange smile.  You don't see his bottom lip...the beard made it less obvious.


I thought he looked much younger without the beard. I saw the WWHL episode with him and that Ashley model, she seemed to dwarf him, and I thought he was normal height.


----------



## susieserb

SO sad that Goldie comes across as a jerk..I wonder if people want to believe that because he's so dang HOT LOLOL


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> SO sad that Goldie comes across as a jerk..I wonder if people want to believe that because he's so dang HOT LOLOL


How did he come across as a jerk?  I missed that I guess.

I like that he hasn't changed anything.  His driver's teeth are so disturbing to me, I can't focus  on anything else. Goldie is all natural and I like that in a guy. Is he a jerk?  What did he do?  lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jayne1 said:


> How did he come across as a jerk?  I missed that I guess.
> 
> I like that he hasn't changed anything.  His driver's teeth are so disturbing to me, I can't focus  on anything else. Goldie is all natural and I like that in a guy. Is he a jerk?  What did he do?  lol



I know people who know him and say he's a massive jerk with a major complex.


----------



## shyla14

. Posted in error.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Updates:

Luis spotted! Moving to Paris. On hiatus from real estate. In a preview of an upcoming episode, Luis/Fredrik/Ryan are seen together in a diner and Luis is discussing his move with Ryan staying silent and Fredrik disapprovingly nodding his head.

Fredrik does the impossible and piece by piece is successfully clearing those $20M floors his own boss chided him for, for accepting that deal.

Ryan and Fredrik do have a brief meeting this season, still unclear as to what. In earlier seasons Ryan would intentionally antagonize him and crash his open houses, but now it seems as though Ryan has picked up his own sales as well and just doesn't have time anymore.

Looks like Steve Gold is trying to pawn a huge client out of Fredrik. The date Gold went on was a trip. "These drinks aren't strong enough, can I have another? Yeah I have a job, I like to shop. For myself." Lol, at the end of the date it looked like Gold just dropped her off and drove home hahaha.

Fredrik and Ryan are both very tall. They are both around 6'3" - 6'4" they make Gold look a little short, which he is not, Gold is around 6'0" maybe just under. You will be surprised how accessible they are if you live in the area. I met and spoke to very briefly Chad from Million Dollar Listing L.A. and he was every bit like he was perceived on the show, the good and the bad haha.

High kick!


----------



## dbtbandit67

Bethany Frankel and Fredrik are going to have their own spinoff show on Bravo together about flipping real estate in NYC. Oh boy, nervous for Fredrik in that one. Whatever agreement he enters into with Bethany I hope he retains final decision making, even if he has to give up a slightly bigger share to get it.


----------



## dbtbandit67

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/bethenny-frankel-and-fredrik-eklund-new-show-announced

Already being dubbed Real Housewives of New York meets Million Dollar Listing New York. Expect high drama and unexpected cameos.

High kick!


----------



## Sassys

dbtbandit67 said:


> Updates:
> 
> Luis spotted! Moving to Paris. On hiatus from real estate. In a preview of an upcoming episode, Luis/Fredrik/Ryan are seen together in a diner and Luis is discussing his move with Ryan staying silent and Fredrik disapprovingly nodding his head.
> 
> Fredrik does the impossible and piece by piece is successfully clearing those $20M floors his own boss chided him for, for accepting that deal.
> 
> Ryan and Fredrik do have a brief meeting this season, still unclear as to what. In earlier seasons Ryan would intentionally antagonize him and crash his open houses, but now it seems as though Ryan has picked up his own sales as well and just doesn't have time anymore.
> 
> Looks like Steve Gold is trying to pawn a huge client out of Fredrik. The date Gold went on was a trip. "These drinks aren't strong enough, can I have another? Yeah I have a job, I like to shop. For myself." Lol, at the end of the date it looked like Gold just dropped her off and drove home hahaha.
> 
> Fredrik and Ryan are both very tall. They are both around 6'3" - 6'4" they make Gold look a little short, which he is not, Gold is around 6'0" maybe just under. You will be surprised how accessible they are if you live in the area. I met and spoke to very briefly Chad from Million Dollar Listing L.A. and he was every bit like he was perceived on the show, the good and the bad haha.
> 
> High kick!



How is this an update: Luis has been in Paris, damn near a year?


----------



## susieserb

dbtbandit67 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/bethenny-frankel-and-fredrik-eklund-new-show-announced
> 
> Already being dubbed Real Housewives of New York meets Million Dollar Listing New York. Expect high drama and unexpected cameos.
> 
> High kick!


This SHOW holds no interest for me..Two major egos with yappers; I simple can not stomach neither of them..Fredrick alone on MDL you have a balance with the other two players; with Bethany, not so much.


----------



## Prufrock613

susieserb said:


> This SHOW holds no interest for me..Two major egos with yappers; I simple can not stomach neither of them..Fredrick alone on MDL you have a balance with the other two players; with Bethany, not so much.


I have to LOL when Fredrick seems tame(against B) in his intensity, manic behaviors and non- stop talking.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Steve's date, Taylor? oh yikes.. so fake and such an airhead. that's his type???


----------



## imgg

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Steve's date, Taylor? oh yikes.. so fake and such an airhead. that's his type???


She looked like she was on drugs.  She was cringe worthy.


----------



## imgg

dbtbandit67 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/bethenny-frankel-and-fredrik-eklund-new-show-announced
> 
> Already being dubbed Real Housewives of New York meets Million Dollar Listing New York. Expect high drama and unexpected cameos.
> 
> High kick!


Goes to show how scripted the show is and why Bethany was on MDLNY in the first place.


----------



## susieserb

Prufrock613 said:


> I have to LOL when Fredrick seems tame(against B) in his intensity, manic behaviors and non- stop talking.


but their egos are on par.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Luis is getting dragged in his comments over his recent trip. People are pissed that he went to the whaling wall and recorded people praying


----------



## Longchamp

I saw that with Luis. No comments here but I found it Dis respectful.  Esp the closeup of Rabbi's prayer book passage.
seems like he's lost a sense of direction or purpose to his life.

He is in a sensitive area of the world. Might want to brush up on his history and geography before he confuses Palestine for Israel.  I'm sure he meant no harm; but wouldn't hurt to educate yourself.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Luis shuts his mouth or his IG off long enough to think about anything.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> I don't think Luis shuts his mouth or his IG off long enough to think about anything.



LMAO


----------



## Sassys

Oh damn, I just got home and Luis is back crying. What the hell!


----------



## bisbee

Glitterandstuds said:


> Luis is getting dragged in his comments over his recent trip. People are pissed that he went to the whaling wall and recorded people praying


FYI - it is the Wailing Wall, not Whaling.  Big difference.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bisbee said:


> FYI - it is the Wailing Wall, not Whaling.  Big difference.



My apologies for the misspelling.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I know people who know him and say he's a massive jerk with a major complex.


Superiority or inferiority?  Sometimes insecure people act like jerks too.

Anyway, I don't get that vibe from him and certainly no more so than Fred and Ryan and their attitudes. Maybe that's what it takes to be successful in selling and to want to go on TV.

Steve seems like a nice guy, has a love for architecture and he can make Fred blush. He's the most normal of the group, now that Luis is gone... but why doesn't he eat?


----------



## Jayne1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Steve's date, Taylor? oh yikes.. so fake and such an airhead. that's his type???


No, that was exactly _not_ his type as he implied.  I guess they set him up for a scene. 

I couldn't understand Steve's co-lister, Lori. She does commercial and so made sense that commercial likes to know the 9 am traffic, but is she so stupid that she would think it would work for residential? And to show up late.  I hope it runs her reputation somewhat. She was horrible.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Superiority or inferiority?  Sometimes insecure people act like jerks too.
> 
> Anyway, I don't get that vibe from him and certainly no more so than Fred and Ryan and their attitudes. Maybe that's what it takes to be successful in selling and to want to go on TV.
> 
> Steve seems like a nice guy, has a love for architecture and he can make Fred blush. He's the most normal of the group, now that Luis is gone... but why doesn't he eat?



I like him too.  Why doesn't he stand up straight?  He is always curled in a ball.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I like him too.  Why doesn't he stand up straight?  He is always curled in a ball.


I think he may have a bit of a hunchback, or spine  curvature. I know someone else who stands like that and it's not about bad posture. It works great for modelling though, we see so many in that position.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so happy i got my Luis Ortiz fix

i love Luis's passion to try new things... weird that the other guys don't support that... real estate is a risky business so you'd think Fred/Ryan would support risk-taking. maybe they can do a show following Luis on his adventures through France


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jayne1 said:


> Superiority or inferiority?  Sometimes insecure people act like jerks too.
> 
> Anyway, I don't get that vibe from him and certainly no more so than Fred and Ryan and their attitudes. Maybe that's what it takes to be successful in selling and to want to go on TV.
> 
> Steve seems like a nice guy, has a love for architecture and he can make Fred blush. He's the most normal of the group, now that Luis is gone... but why doesn't he eat?




I don't know the whole story to be fair but I know quite a few people who say he's a jerk and even Luis has told my cousin that he has a major complex etc...He said people don't even like to be around him for long periods of time. 
He's coming across different on the show but people say it's just an act.

He has horrible posture he knows it too.


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know the whole story to be fair but I know quite a few people who say he's a jerk and even Luis has told my cousin that he has a major complex etc...He said people don't even like to be around him for long periods of time.
> He's coming across different on the show but people say it's just an act.
> 
> *He has horrible posture he knows it too*.



Lmao, what does his posture have to do with anything lol?


----------



## Aimee3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so happy i got my Luis Ortiz fix
> 
> i love Luis's passion to try new things... weird that the other guys don't support that... real estate is a risky business so you'd think Fred/Ryan would support risk-taking. maybe they can do a show following Luis on his adventures through France



How was/is Luis planning on supporting himself in France?  He said he didn't have a work visa so he can't get a job there.  Plus I think if you want to stay there longer than 3 months you need a special visa or something. A person can't  just move to a country where he isn't  a citizen and just stay there indefinitely.


----------



## Sassys

Aimee3 said:


> How was/is Luis planning on supporting himself in France?  He said he didn't have a work visa so he can't get a job there.  Plus I think if you want to stay there longer than 3 months you need a special visa or something. A person can't  just move to a country where he isn't  a citizen and just stay there indefinitely.



He made a lot of money with real estate here; how do you know he didn't save up to do this. My coworker quit her job to travel for a year. She had been saving up for a few years to do it. I was so proud of her and wish I had the guts to do it.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> I think he may have a bit of a hunchback, or spine  curvature. I know someone else who stands like that and it's not about bad posture. It works great for modelling though, we see so many in that position.


my son for one..it's hereditary and yes a form a scoliosis..the curvature happens at the top of the spine making the subject look a tad hunched over..Lots' of PT but our Goldie did fine now didn't he in the modeling industry..I love looking at the dude.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aimee3 said:


> How was/is Luis planning on supporting himself in France?  He said he didn't have a work visa so he can't get a job there.  Plus I think if you want to stay there longer than 3 months you need a special visa or something. A person can't  just move to a country where he isn't  a citizen and just stay there indefinitely.


he will meet a beautiful french woman and get married so he can stay  seriously, though, you can move to various places and extend your stay beyond the initial visa if you have funds to do so and can prove you're not a burden to the host country. many people get family to sponsor them when they move overseas. i imagine he has enough funds to stay a while and might get a sponsor, even. the show could even "sponsor" him if they turned it into a filming op., and then he'd have a work visa. lots of loopholes.


----------



## Longchamp

There are lots of loopholes.  Right now he is visiting other countries, that helps also to have those stamps on your passport.
Lots of people quit their jobs to travel for a year. Nothing new. Will he be able to pick up where he left off, I doubt it.  Some of his insta stories are not helping his brand. 
IMO, Fred has accumulated the wealth not Luis. Fred could probably retire now if he invested well. Fred's Rose wine is doing very well.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Lmao, what does his posture have to do with anything lol?



They were talking about his posture above lol


----------



## Aimee3

Sassys said:


> He made a lot of money with real estate here; how do you know he didn't save up to do this. My coworker quit her job to travel for a year. She had been saving up for a few years to do it. I was so proud of her and wish I had the guts to do it.



I guess I forgot when I posted that this show is scripted.  Luis made it seem as if he decided to go to Paris to live 5 days ago on the spur of the moment after watching a movie and was seeing Ryan and Fredrick to say goodbye.  It appeared to me that he was leaving in a mere couple of days without having given any thought to logistics.


----------



## imgg

x


----------



## imgg

x


----------



## imgg

Aimee3 said:


> How was/is Luis planning on supporting himself in France?  He said he didn't have a work visa so he can't get a job there.  Plus I think if you want to stay there longer than 3 months you need a special visa or something.* A person can't  just move to a country where he isn't  a citizen and just stay there indefinitely.*


Sure you can...in America. In California a non-citizen can also get state funds, a drivers license and sell real estate property


----------



## JNH14

imgg said:


> Sure you can...in America. In California a non-citizen can also get state funds, a drivers license and sell real estate property



That's a sad commentary about CA...exactly why we left there; taxed to death for all of the freebies.


----------



## TC1

Aimee3 said:


> How was/is Luis planning on supporting himself in France?  He said he didn't have a work visa so he can't get a job there.  Plus I think if you want to stay there longer than 3 months you need a special visa or something. A person can't  just move to a country where he isn't  a citizen and just stay there indefinitely.


You mean selling his tshirts and bracelets through his Happyholic line on IG won't be enough to support his lifestyle?


----------



## Aimee3

France is a lot tougher for non citizens to get work visas unless a company sponsors you...at least that's the way it was a while ago.


----------



## bisbee

Glitterandstuds said:


> My apologies for the misspelling.


Thanks...I don't normally correct, but thought it important in this case.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> You mean selling his tshirts and bracelets through his Happyholic line on IG won't be enough to support his lifestyle?




All that $$$ real estate he was selling for years he better have more than enough!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-princess said:


> All that $$$ real estate he was selling for years he better have more than enough!



He has the money but he told my cousin he needs to get a job or get into something lol he spends like mad she sad


----------



## beekmanhill

He does spend like crazy.   He just returned from 10 days in Tel Aviv and decided he wants to live there.  So he's giving up his Paris apartment and moving there.  He's coming to New York for a quick trip first.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> He has the money but he told my cousin he needs to get a job or get into something lol he spends like mad she sad





Oh I bet he does!!! [emoji3][emoji3] Being around all those rich clients and all the money these guys make I know that they live large!


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> He does spend like crazy.   He just returned from 10 days in Tel Aviv and decided he wants to live there.  So he's giving up his Paris apartment and moving there.  He's coming to New York for a quick trip first.



WOW!!  I can't wait to see his posts and pics about moving there!!  Sounds like such an adventure he is going to continue. I do envy people that get to travel and see/live in other parts of the world!


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> WOW!!  I can't wait to see his posts and pics about moving there!!  Sounds like such an adventure he is going to continue. I do envy people that get to travel and see/live in other parts of the world!



His Instastories are good. They really give you a sense of where he is.  Other people go to a new city and film going to Sephora,    I remember lastsummer when he went to Greece and Italy.   He did such wonderful video of Italy, particularly Sicily.  I was really impressed.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> His Instastories are good. They really give you a sense of where he is.  Other people go to a new city and film going to Sephora,    I remember lastsummer when he went to Greece and Italy.   He did such wonderful video of Italy, particularly Sicily.  I was really impressed.




ITA with you! I have seen some of his videos and love he really shows the places and the people - things I want to see!


----------



## lulilu

I think Fredrik must be enormously wealthy.  He has two giant penthouse apartments and that gorgeous estate in CT.  Maintenance alone must be mind boggling.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I think Fredrik must be enormously wealthy.  He has two giant penthouse apartments and that gorgeous estate in CT.  Maintenance alone must be mind boggling.



 Their estate is stunning!!! [emoji173]️  I love the pics he posts of it!  ITA he seems to have quite the bankroll!! And his real estate empire in Sweden seems to be doing very very well too!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So apparently he's going to NYC to do a Target Campaign (if the deal goes through)


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks Glitter. I wondered what the trip to NYC was for.
I saw the Niagara starch ad, the product is very popular in PR.
Newest update, He's not giving up his Paris pied a terre, but travelling back and forth from TLV.  I'm thinking there is a sexy woman involved in this.


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> He has the money but he told my cousin he needs to get a job or get into something lol he spends like mad she sad


 I noticed his last return TA flight was first class through Kiev on Aeroflot.  JFK to Kiev to Paris.  Yikes !!!
And he flew over on La Compagnie.  This all says to me a guy saving money or running out of money.


----------



## Coco.lover

Steve was in WWHL last night with Sonja. I wish Sonja wasn't there so I could hear more of him. Sonja doesn't let anyone talk. He is dreamy, anyone have any horror stories so i can snap out of my puppy love for Steve?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> Thanks Glitter. I wondered what the trip to NYC was for.
> I saw the Niagara starch ad, the product is very popular in PR.
> Newest update, He's not giving up his Paris pied a terre, but travelling back and forth from TLV.  I'm thinking there is a sexy woman involved in this.



He's so indecisive and just a scatterbrain, he did meet a woman in Tel Aviv but apparently she's from Germany and they only spent two days together. He tells my cousin everything which is funny because he tries to get with her as well and she's like nope [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> I noticed his last return TA flight was first class through Kiev on Aeroflot.  JFK to Kiev to Paris.  Yikes !!!
> And he flew over on La Compagnie.  This all says to me a guy saving money or running out of money.



He literally told my cousin if he keeps up the way he is in 9 months he'd be broke and he is okay with it because than he would have to reinvent himself


----------



## Longchamp

He's like the surfer dudes when I was growing up.  They didn't need to do anything after high school. They were going to surf the world the rest of their life.
by no means do all people fit into the structure of the typical daily grind. But he will be homeless soon with no money for his old age. I was hoping he would realize what he threw away and try to go back and pick up where he left off.  Be like Fred, work hard for a time and take 10 to 14 days to travel to exotic locations a couple times a year.
buy a 2nd home in Europe.  
I'm obsessed with him, can you tell?  I did something similar in my younger days. Never regretted it but I would now if I hadn't taken the other fork in the road.  No Internet then, no one posted all their neurosis and insecurities in instastories.  Nor should they.


----------



## Coco.lover

I'm still in shock he went to see Lala Land and decided to move to Paris! He really did have a great career going for him and I just don't get it. I'm younger than him just turned 25 last month and have a great job and I travel four times a year to Europe. I would never give it all away to burn through my savings.


----------



## JNH14

Steve who? I missed that show because I can't stand Sonja!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Coco.lover said:


> I'm still in shock he went to see Lala Land and decided to move to Paris! He really did have a great career going for him and I just don't get it. I'm younger than him just turned 25 last month and have a great job and I travel four times a year to Europe. I would never give it all away to burn through my savings.


he's a risk taker. real estate itself is a high-risk business. i don't know what he did before, but he mentioned that he gave up everything in PR to pursue real estate, so he has a risky personality and not a safe one.


----------



## Longchamp

Another dust up with Luis and his insta stories. He had to delete two of them.
No trip to NYC for Target.  I think his travels will be slowly winding down.


----------



## Coco.lover

Just saw one of his stories that he wants to hire a photographer and a camera man in Tel Aviv. His lack of job gives me anxiety. 


Longchamp said:


> Another dust up with Luis and his insta stories. He had to delete two of them.
> No trip to NYC for Target.  I think his travels will be slowly winding down.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> Another dust up with Luis and his insta stories. He had to delete two of them.
> No trip to NYC for Target.  I think his travels will be slowly winding down.



He was asking for too much so they passed, they told him he was only social media known not known nationally lmao


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> He was asking for too much so they passed, they told him he was only social media known not known nationally lmao



That seems like an accurate assessment of his fame.  Makes sense why he's starting a you tube platform to expand his exposure.  But can't figure out what he thinks he has to offer.  

The Hispanic Rick Steves of Israel.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Another dust up with Luis and his insta stories. He had to delete two of them.
> No trip to NYC for Target.  I think his travels will be slowly winding down.



I must have missed the dust up.  I saw nothing offensive in anything he Insta'ed.  But I usually check in once a day.  He does go on too long sometimes.  He seemed to know a lot of people in Tel Aviv so I hope it works out for him.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> He seemed to know a lot of people in Tel Aviv so I hope it works out for him.


Me too.  It's busy, noisy and hectic  -- just like New York. He won't need an adjustment phase!


----------



## Sassys

Steve's penthouse apartment is the same apartment Fredrick got for his developer friend Zach to buy a few years ago. I remember my friend telling me it really wasn't sold to Zach, it was sold to Zach's friend. Steve also is not the agent that sold it. It was also sold for $13,150,000.00 not $13.5. They need to do better on the fake sales.


----------



## bagsforme

Steve has grown on me. Didn't care much for him at first or find him attractive but now I do. His tall lean body type is exactly what I like.  
The sweater comments on the show were to funny.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> That seems like an accurate assessment of his fame.  Makes sense why he's starting a you tube platform to expand his exposure.  But can't figure out what he thinks he has to offer.
> 
> The Hispanic Rick Steves of Israel.



My cousin has been distancing herself from him she calls him extra thirsty and can't deal with it, he's need for attention is through the roofs. Most of the people he meets on IG


----------



## Coco.lover

I love Steve, he is so handsome and nice to look at. But If i had to hire one of the agents I'd go with with Ryan.


bagsforme said:


> Steve has grown on me. Didn't care much for him at first or find him attractive but now I do. His tall lean body type is exactly what I like.
> The sweater comments on the show were to funny.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bagsforme said:


> Steve has grown on me. Didn't care much for him at first or find him attractive but now I do. His tall lean body type is exactly what I like.
> The sweater comments on the show were to funny.


same. well, kind of. i still don't think he's handsome, but he's grown on me as the season has progressed. he does seem very meek-natured for real estate though, like not.. forceful enough or something. too nice, actually.


----------



## Sassys

*‘Million Dollar Listing’ star: $10M won’t get you much in NYC*
The secret to Fredrik Eklund’s real estate success: compromise.

“The wealthier the clients get, the more requirements they sometimes have,” the “Million Dollar Listing New York” star recently told Page Six. “You know, I think a lot of celebrities, they want complete privacy, but these are sometimes very difficult requests to fulfill.”

Though Eklund, 40, does what he can to appease his clients, it’s often difficult to fulfill every request since the markets in New York and Los Angeles differ greatly.
“It’s very hard when they want a back entrance and they want a private elevator and terraces, and they want terraces that no one can look down on, which is not really how it works in New York. They also sometimes come from these environments in California, usually, where they have a lot of square feet, a lot of space, a lot of privacy, all of those things and they think that they can get that here,” Eklund explained. “And then I need to put the expectations where they should be. For $10 million in New York City, you’re not going to get a lot of square feet.”

Eklund, who is wrapping up his fifth season on the Bravo series, also disclosed that sometimes he must remind his wealthy clientele that they can’t always get exactly what they want.

“It’s hard sometimes to get all the requests in one piece of property,” Eklund said. “But if somebody wants one thing and that’s the only thing they care about, we can almost always satisfy that. If somebody wants a pool, if someone wants a mega terrace, if someone wants a private entrance — that’s fine.”

It’s when there is more than one thing they can’t budge on that things get really difficult.

“In New York it’s two things,” he said. “You might have to compromise on location and the price, but you’re going to get the square feet, you’re going to get the views, you’re going to get the terrace.”

“Million Dollar Listing New York” airs Thursdays at 9 p.m. on Bravo.

http://pagesix.com/2017/07/26/fredrik-edklund-dishes-on-the-requests-of-wealthiest-ny-clients/


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Sure you can...in America. In California a non-citizen can also get state funds, a drivers license and sell real estate property


Not just a non-citizen, but someone there even illegally.  And apparently even practice law!  I was told a non US resident can practice law in CA without even passing the bar.  Go figure.


----------



## purseinsanity

JNH14 said:


> That's a sad commentary about CA...exactly why we left there; taxed to death for all of the freebies.


Yep.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Steve's penthouse apartment is the same apartment Fredrick got for his developer friend Zach to buy a few years ago. I remember my friend telling me it really wasn't sold to Zach, it was sold to Zach's friend. Steve also is not the agent that sold it. It was also sold for $13,150,000.00 not $13.5. They need to do better on the fake sales.


Sigh.  All these reality shows are anything but reality.


----------



## susieserb

Goldie's family...NEVER SAW THAT COMING!! all of it was deliciously real and genuine..down to the house..refreshing for me.  

Everything about Steve's appearance makes me go insane..Love his style, swag and general looks (just my type of guy).


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> Goldie's family...NEVER SAW THAT COMING!! all of it was deliciously real and genuine..down to the house..refreshing for me.
> 
> Everything about Steve's appearance makes me go insane..Love his style, swag and general looks (just my type of guy).


Me too.  lol


----------



## susieserb

Coco.lover said:


> Steve was in WWHL last night with Sonja. I wish Sonja wasn't there so I could hear more of him. Sonja doesn't let anyone talk. He is dreamy, anyone have any horror stories so i can snap out of my puppy love for Steve?


I don't want to know..I haven't had puppy love for decades (viva la dream)!!!!

I stopped WWHL (can't stomach AC..who was either jealous of Steve or lusting after him).


----------



## JNH14

It was an interesting end to the season last night-quite the event in Paris for all! Great to see Luis!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

"Million Dollar Listing: New York' Star Fredrik Eklund Expecting Twins With Husband Derek Kaplan"

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...kaplan/ar-AApR9fe?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## susieserb

Fredrick "crying" at the cafe because Steve is competing against him...WHAT????


----------



## TC1

Happy for Derek & Fredrik..I'm sure they'll make wonderful dads to the twins.


----------



## beekmanhill

susieserb said:


> Goldie's family...NEVER SAW THAT COMING!! all of it was deliciously real and genuine..down to the house..refreshing for me.
> 
> Everything about Steve's appearance makes me go insane..Love his style, swag and general looks (just my type of guy).



It was so real. I loved the scenes with his family.   But his posture. 

Ryan has become my favorite.   He carries off the scripted scenes best, maybe because of his acting background.  He looks so much better with the beard.  

I'm happy for Derek and Frederik.   That house they have in Ct is gorgeous.  So is their NY apartment.  

Luis has cut way back on Insta Stories, or I've missed them, not sure which.  He seems to know a lot of people in TelAviv.


----------



## Longchamp

Steve commented on instagram about his posture.  Can't remember now, don't think it was scoliosis but was another congenital vertebral condition.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> Steve commented on instagram about his posture.  Can't remember now, don't think it was scoliosis but was another congenital vertebral condition.


Yes, you can see the hunching that no amount of standing straight will fix.

Some on-line people who are saying incredibly rude things are like people being mean about someone born bow legged or someone born with knock-knees, although some women with knock-knees are praised for their large gap.  lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Steve commented on instagram about his posture.  Can't remember now, don't think it was scoliosis but was another congenital vertebral condition.



Oh that's too bad.  Didn't know that.


----------



## beekmanhill

I just finished this week's episode.  I was surprised Luis outright said he hated Paris.  
Their season is so short.   I swear RHofNY goes on and on, and this show starts and ends so quickly.   I'd like more but maybe they are all too busy.  But I have Jeff Lewis to look forward to; he's my favorite.


----------



## Megs

I'm sure you've all discussed this - but the sales that they show each broker get are so misleading. A far as their commission goes, what has to be split with the other broker, what has to be shared with their Real Estate firm/team, etc. If you just watch this show you'll think they are on their way to being billionaires in 3 episodes


----------



## Jayne1

Megs said:


> I'm sure you've all discussed this - but the sales that they show each broker get are so misleading. A far as their commission goes, what has to be split with the other broker, what has to be shared with their Real Estate firm/team, etc. If you just watch this show you'll think they are on their way to being billionaires in 3 episodes


Good point. I certainly thought Fred was on his way to being a billionaire after all these years. lol


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Good point. I certainly thought Fred was on his way to being a billionaire after all these years. lol



He is certainly doing ok though! Their home in Connecticut is absolutely stunning![emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

I am sure Fredrik is quite wealthy -- two NYC penthouses, the CT property, plus he owns a brokerage and property in Sweden -- immensely successful.


----------



## Longchamp

And the wine sales.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> And the wine sales.



Can't keep it in stock!!


----------



## bagsforme

So  happy for Frederic that he's having babies.  I got teary eyed when they showed that part.  I love all the guys on the show.  Hate that was season finale.  I think Frederic should get a spin off about raising the babies.  That would be a  funny show.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just watched the finale. so sad to see Luis hurting like that - that's probably the most real the show has ever been for me, lol. i think he represents many people who are lost and searching for something to fulfill them. he doesn't yet realize that moving from place to place won't uncover it. i wish emilia was a gf that would be gone - there is something about her i completely dislike. so happy for frederick and his partner - such emotion over becoming a father, although i wonder how he's going to make time for parenting those babies.


----------



## TC1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just watched the finale. so sad to see Luis hurting like that - that's probably the most real the show has ever been for me, lol. i think he represents many people who are lost and searching for something to fulfill them. he doesn't yet realize that moving from place to place won't uncover it. i wish emilia was a gf that would be gone - there is something about her i completely dislike. so happy for frederick and his partner - such emotion over becoming a father, although i wonder how he's going to make time for parenting those babies.


I have to disagree about Luis. If he isn't listing NY properties..why is he still on this show whining? (poor me, I made so much money I don't even NEED a job.. now I'm not happy )
Emilia and Ryan are married, so I don't see her going anywhere.
Fredrik & Derek have more than enough money to have round the clock help for the twins..although I'm sure he'll make time for them as he's wanted to be a father for years.


----------



## bag-princess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just watched the finale. so sad to see Luis hurting like that - that's probably the most real the show has ever been for me, lol. i think he represents many people who are lost and searching for something to fulfill them. he doesn't yet realize that moving from place to place won't uncover it. i wish emilia was a gf that would be gone - there is something about her i completely dislike. so happy for frederick and his partner - such emotion over becoming a father, although i wonder how he's going to make time for parenting those babies.



ITA about Emilia!!! Her true colors are starting to show! She is so suspect to me.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I have to disagree about Luis. If he isn't listing NY properties..why is he still on this show whining? (poor me, I made so much money I don't even NEED a job.. now I'm not happy )
> Emilia and Ryan are married, so I don't see her going anywhere.
> Fredrik & Derek have more than enough money to have round the clock help for the twins..although I'm sure he'll make time for them as he's wanted to be a father for years.



They are married- now! [emoji41]


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> ITA about Emilia!!! Her true colors are starting to show! She is so suspect to me.


Never liked her.  Something is off with her.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Never liked her.  Something is off with her.




Neither have I! And she did all that talk about loving her job when she was working in whatever country it was - I don't pay much attention to her - and then suddenly she wants to be in real estate too!  She makes my red flag wave.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That Luis bit was FAKE AF, he can cry on demand. Don't buy into his BS


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> Neither have I! And she did all that talk about loving her job when she was working in whatever country it was - I don't pay much attention to her - and then suddenly she wants to be in real estate too!  She makes my red flag wave.


I am glad she had less camera time this season.  She must of read how annoying she was and as seemed to be on her best behavior this season, not buying it though.


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> I am glad she had less camera time this season.  She must of read how annoying she was and as seemed to be on her best behavior this season, not buying it though.


Emilia may not be good for the camera, however her Ryan truly loves her and visa versa..Honestly I believe this woman to be highly intelligent with a "thinker" personality which does not transpire well for viewership.  But Emilia is the ying to Ryan's yang.


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> That Luis bit was FAKE AF, he can cry on demand. Don't buy into his BS


Yes ,didn't know what to make of that.  He seems to be quickly losing his 15 minutes of fame, wonder how he's going to re invent himself.  He hints he has a GF in Israel.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

imgg said:


> I am glad she had less camera time this season.  She must of read how annoying she was and as seemed to be on her best behavior this season, not buying it though.


i think the wedding specials they aired (4 episodes?) ruined her for me. i saw her personality more and i just can't get past that now. she was just horrid during the entire wedding/wedding planning and i can't un-see those personality traits. the wife i do love is Heather on MDLLA, so hopefully that one starts up again soon now that MDLNY is done


----------



## imgg

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think the wedding specials they aired (4 episodes?) ruined her for me. i saw her personality more and i just can't get past that now. she was just horrid during the entire wedding/wedding planning and i can't un-see those personality traits. the wife i do love is Heather on MDLLA, so hopefully that one starts up again soon now that MDLNY is done


Haha, I agree with everything but can't stand Heather either from MDLLA.  It's a toss up for me, but I actually think I can tolerate Emilia more than Heather.  Emilia is at least smart, just highly narcissistic with a mean streak.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Emilia may not be good for the camera, however her Ryan truly loves her and visa versa..Honestly I believe this woman to be highly intelligent with a "thinker" personality which does not transpire well for viewership.  But Emilia is the ying to Ryan's yang.


I think Ryan went for her because she was the first girl that stood up to him and he is chasing that black hole in her.  He hasn't figured that out yet.


----------



## bag-princess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think the wedding specials they aired (4 episodes?) ruined her for me. i saw her personality more and i just can't get past that now. she was just horrid during the entire wedding/wedding planning and i can't un-see those personality traits. the wife i do love is Heather on MDLLA, so hopefully that one starts up again soon now that MDLNY is done



Yes because we saw the real deal then! 
Heather is not much better but I can tolerate her more! Can't wait to see her and Josh with their child.


----------



## JNH14

Ryan has always been my fave-I hope he and Emilia work out. He's such a fun guy-great sense of humor to be around. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> Yes ,didn't know what to make of that.  He seems to be quickly losing his 15 minutes of fame, wonder how he's going to re invent himself.  He hints he has a GF in Israel.


Nah he's trying to keep people talking so now he's filming this chick and she's already been called out for being a star chaser etc..she has pics with Scott (From KUWTK) she's looking for social media fame. People are nuts saying "Oh you found love" no idiots he's just banging her and using it to his advantage. Everything with Luis is calculated, he wants to make sure he's always being praised, plus he's trying to pitch a show to Netflix


----------



## Longchamp

Yes yes @Glitterandstuds but now he's bumped heads with Mohammed Hadid with his last post on the IL/Syrian border.
Mohammed posted "no horse in the game" or something to that effect.  I don't follow Mohammed but went to his IG and some of Luis's followers are mocking Mohammed about that comment.  Real money or not, I wouldn't want to bump heads with Mohammed if I was trying to be a public figure.

Makes me question Luis's business acumen, that he would foray into these hot topics.
Esp. since what Mohammed says has some truth to it.  It's probably his first exposure to the region and he has not spent a lot of time listening to both sides and examining the history.
For sure the girl is just a piece of booty.

I think Mohammed posted something like "stay in your lane" and I don't think he means the swans.


----------



## bag-princess

The babies are here!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Awwwww, he finally got his Milla. So happy for them.


----------



## beekmanhill

Awwww, can't wait to see the babies.  I'm thrilled for them.


----------



## bag-princess

I can’t wait to see Fredrick’s face as he gushes over his Mila!! [emoji7] His dream finally came true. 
I love seeing pics of Jeff with his daughter Monroe who’s the spitting image of him!  It’s going to be too very interesting seeing who the twins will look like.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> I can’t wait to see Fredrick’s face as he gushes over his Mila!! [emoji7] His dream finally came true.
> I love seeing pics of Jeff with his daughter Monroe who’s the spitting image of him!  It’s going to be too very interesting seeing who the twins will look like.



Wonder if they used sperm from both of them for each baby and if if so, who fathered which baby. Neil Patrick Harris said, they used both sperm for his twins but I forget if they said, they know who fathered which twin.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wonder if they used sperm from both of them for each baby and if if so, who fathered which baby. Neil Patrick Harris said, they used both sperm for his twins but I forget if they said, they know who fathered which twin.





That is what we are wondering too!  If each one fathered a baby.


----------



## absolutpink

So, so happy for them!


----------



## Carson123

bag-princess said:


> That is what we are wondering too!  If each one fathered a baby.



Each one did father a baby but they said they never found out who’s biologically whose because they didn’t want to know, but they have their guesses.


----------



## bag-princess

Carson123 said:


> Each one did father a baby but they said they never found out who’s biologically whose because they didn’t want to know, but they have their guesses.



 I bet it will be easy to see as the babies get older,too!


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> The babies are here!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892026


I want to like this x1000


----------



## bag-princess

The babies!!!! [emoji7][emoji7] awww.... Fredrick is sooooo happy!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Longchamp

I read where their surrogate moved in with Fred and Derek during  her last couple months of preg.

So happy for them.


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> The babies!!!! [emoji7][emoji7] awww.... Fredrick is sooooo happy!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894451



Love this photo of them! He looks blissfully sleepy!


----------



## bag-princess

Freddy is so loving being a daddy!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3901362
> 
> 
> Freddy is so loving being a daddy!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



They are adorable!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

i just  that sly grin that fredrik does!!  so cute and and the babies are adorable!


----------



## lulilu

I am so happy for them.  Love all of their photos and the babies' outfits are so cute!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oh those little babies are tdf!!!

is anyone watching Real Estate Wars?


----------



## hedgwin99

ccbaggirl89 said:


> oh those little babies are tdf!!!
> 
> is anyone watching Real Estate Wars?



Saw 10mins of the show.... I don’t get it... it’s the same (cliff notes) version of Million Dollar Listenings LA‍♀️


----------



## kemilia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> oh those little babies are tdf!!!
> 
> is anyone watching Real Estate Wars?


I've tried but all the people are just so nasty w/o any real personalities. 
And the guys--their faces never move!  Why in the world do they think they look good with the only thing that moves is their mouths? I guess if you are lucky enough to land a TV show, the first thing you do is hit up the fillers & Botox.

When I was a kid, there was a cartoon called Clutch Cargo, which was basically a drawn cartoon face but a real mouth superimposed (so super high tech, we thought). The mouth was the only thing that ever moved, I yell "Clutch Cargo!" when this show zooms past on my DVR.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not even a baby person, but my goodness that pic is absolutely precious


----------



## luckylove

Love that photo! Thank you guys for posting the adorable pictures of them in the last few pages! They are really heart warming!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## MrsMorris

OMG. I'm irrationally happy for them. I'm so glad I stumbled on these pics.


----------



## bag-princess

The babies got baptized today!!! [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

I am so happy for them.


----------



## Rouge H

Amazing pictures❤️


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## bag-princess

Look at that side-eye! Just like her dad already! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Rouge H

Soo cute❤️❤️❤️


----------



## simone72

Ryan Serhant is getting his own spin off show I never thought of him interesting enough on his own we shall wait and see it’s airing soon


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> Ryan Serhant is getting his own spin off show I never thought of him interesting enough on his own we shall wait and see it’s airing soon



i honestly am not interested in him or his wife - her mostly!!  i "might" would take a look if it was just himself though. she makes me not want to watch.


----------



## absolutpink

I will probably watch an episode, but just like their wedding special, I'm sure I won't last long.


----------



## simone72

absolutpink said:


> I will probably watch an episode, but just like their wedding special, I'm sure I won't last long.


Never watched it ! I find his wife so annoying I figured I’d skip it !


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't watch Ryan's wedding special either.  Wouldn't bother to watch his show.


----------



## JNH14

I guess I’m in the minority-I find Ryan endearingly goofy-his wife-not so much...
Truthfully I am over saturated with Fredrick and company. His show with Bethany is awful.


----------



## MamaSleepy

JNH14 said:


> I guess I’m in the minority-I find Ryan endearingly goofy-his wife-not so much...
> Truthfully I am over saturated with Fredrick and company. His show with Betha is awful.


I couldn't get thru the entire 1st show! Bethenny and Fredrick are too much alike. Separately, I like each of them but in limited show appearances. I think of them like seasoning for a meal but too much "personality" to be the main dish. And then to put them together, well, Uf-dah!

p.s. I like Ryan too. However, he could dial back his impish act a bit. Reminds me of a youngster who runs around repeating a successful joke.


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> Ryan Serhant is getting his own spin off show I never thought of him interesting enough on his own we shall wait and see it’s airing soon


Wow, that's surprising. Not sure he can carry a show as the lead, I like him as part of a team tho. Think he'll be the victim of the old 'Peter Principle.' (promoted until in-over-your-head; the skillset which resulted in initial success, transferred to new promotion doesn't guarantee more success).
Sure his wife is nice in reg. life but struggling 2b TV personality. I'd certainly be uncomfortable suddenly having to perform.


----------



## hedgwin99

JNH14 said:


> I guess I’m in the minority-I find Ryan endearingly goofy-his wife-not so much...
> Truthfully I am over saturated with Fredrick and company. His show with Bethany is awful.



I totally agree! I watched first episode of Frederick and Bethany. I couldn’t do it. 15min into the first episode I turned to a different channel 

I like Ryan too.. but a little bit too arrogant for my taste ... but still will give his new sole show a try


----------



## Longchamp

Did anybody watch the first episode the other night?  I missed parts but saw Steve with his old GF. Wasn't feeling it.
what was surprising was the  shade Andy threw at Fred on WWHL. Seemed un necessary and made Andy look insecure.  Then he got Fred to admit hasn't watched Ryan's spinoff. 
Fred has the hots for Steve and that made Andy jealous. 
So much for Andy being B's BFF.  Andy had to know what Fred's answer to the question " would you work with Bethenny again?"  Fred's answer. ..probably not.


----------



## Rouge H

The best part of the show was seeing those babies being loved❤️


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Did anybody watch the first episode the other night?  I missed parts but saw Steve with his old GF. Wasn't feeling it.
> what was surprising was the  shade Andy threw at Fred on WWHL. Seemed un necessary and made Andy look insecure.  Then he got Fred to admit hasn't watched Ryan's spinoff.
> Fred has the hots for Steve and that made Andy jealous.
> So much for Andy being B's BFF.  Andy had to know what Fred's answer to the question " would you work with Bethenny again?"  Fred's answer. ..probably not.



Who doesn’t have the hots for Steve!![emoji7][emoji7] short hair makes him even sexier!! 

Andy is always throwing shade and I hope Fredrick never works with that woman again!


----------



## lulilu

I will have to try to watch WWHL on Demand.  I can't stay up late enough for it.  

I had to laugh that Steve's first appearance on the show was without a shirt.  He knows how to work it.  I wonder what will happen between him and Ryan after Steve's remarks at the panel discussion.  I thought it was a calculated slap at Ryan, whom Steve is clearly jealous of.

I was surprised that Fredrick took two months off with the babies.  That was wonderful.  Surprised that the babies are staying in CT with Derrick though.  I thought Fredrick would want to see them every night.


----------



## JNH14

There's just something about Steve that puts me off-I think he's pretty full of himself...
Ryan at least is self-deprecating!
Frederick is just over the top-always...


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Did anybody watch the first episode the other night?  I missed parts but saw Steve with his old GF. Wasn't feeling it.
> what was surprising was the  shade Andy threw at Fred on WWHL. Seemed un necessary and made Andy look insecure.  Then he got Fred to admit hasn't watched Ryan's spinoff.
> Fred has the hots for Steve and that made Andy jealous.
> So much for Andy being B's BFF.  Andy had to know what Fred's answer to the question " would you work with Bethenny again?"  Fred's answer. ..probably not.



I just watched it and liked it.  Good to see them all back.  I didn't really like any of the apartments.  Steve looked great.    OH, I have to watch that WWHL with Andy and Fred.   Hope its On Demand.  Did Fred really not want to work with Bethenny or is it a cover because the show stunk and is not going to be renewed?   Another Bethenny TV failure.   Wonder if she was renewed on Shark Tank?   I heard Alex Rodriguez on Fallon a few weeks ago saying he had been renewed as a guest host.


----------



## Longchamp

Here are some of the clips from WWHL with Fred.
Clip where Andy shades his Mom and Luis about all Luis's traveling
http://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-h...pisode-96/videos/after-show-fredrik-eklund-on


----------



## imgg

Really glad Ryan finally shaved that beard!


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Here are some of the clips from WWHL with Fred.
> Clip where Andy shades his Mom and Luis about all Luis's traveling
> http://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-h...pisode-96/videos/after-show-fredrik-eklund-on


Whew, that's a bit of shade on Luis.  Fred didn't look happy. Fred looked tired for the first time in his life.  I used to follow Luis but I got sick of his constantly "finding himself."   I too was very curious as to his financial situation.


----------



## TC1

Seems like Fredrik is only on the show to bring the celebrity angle these last few seasons. All of the nonsense showing Rebel Wilson places ahe can't afford was a waste of camera time, just a reason to plug her clothing line.


----------



## beekmanhill

I had no idea who she was, haha.   Gosh if she has a clothing line, she better dress a bit better herself.  
And we couldn't even see the apartment she finally "purchased" because it was so exclusive.   HAHA.

There is absolutely no warmth to these new apartments.


----------



## susieserb

JNH14 said:


> I guess I’m in the minority-I find Ryan endearingly goofy-his wife-not so much...
> Truthfully I am over saturated with Fredrick and company. His show with Bethany is awful.


THIS TY!!! Ryan and Amelia's wedding in Greece made me cry..loved the wedding special..even saved it.


----------



## susieserb

Longchamp said:


> Did anybody watch the first episode the other night?  I missed parts but saw Steve with his old GF. Wasn't feeling it.
> what was surprising was the  shade Andy threw at Fred on WWHL. Seemed un necessary and made Andy look insecure.  Then he got Fred to admit hasn't watched Ryan's spinoff.
> Fred has the hots for Steve and that made Andy jealous.
> So much for Andy being B's BFF.  Andy had to know what Fred's answer to the question " would you work with Bethenny again?"  Fred's answer. ..probably not.


Can you say awkward I.E. Steve and old GF...Don't watch WWHL..AC is OUT.


----------



## lulilu

susieserb said:


> Can you say awkward I.E. Steve and old GF...Don't watch WWHL..AC is OUT.



Sorry -- what do you mean about WWHL?


----------



## JNH14

What what happens live with Andy Cohen after the regular show.


----------



## lulilu

JNH14 said:


> What what happens live with Andy Cohen after the regular show.



Yes, I know the show, but are you saying we shouldn't watch because AC is not on it anymore (i.e., "out")?


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I had no idea who she was, haha.   Gosh if she has a clothing line, she better dress a bit better herself.
> And we couldn't even see the apartment she finally "purchased" because it was so exclusive.   HAHA.
> 
> There is absolutely no warmth to these new apartments.


Totally agree! her outfits were horrid. Fredrick tried to make that coat look good, to no avail. I had to google Rebel Wilson's net worth (i know those things are never accurate) but it stated it at 16 million. So why would she even be looking at 16 million dollar apartments?..well she wouldn't. Waste of airtime IMO


----------



## coutureinatl

lulilu said:


> Yes, I know the show, but are you saying we shouldn't watch because AC is not on it anymore (i.e., "out")?



I know he was on vacation for awhile but I think he is back now. Perhaps the other poster was referring to the fact that there were no new episodes due to the vacation. Not sure, just a guess


----------



## JNH14

I didn't say this-Susieserb did. I was just saying what the WWHL initials stood for.


lulilu said:


> Yes, I know the show, but are you saying we shouldn't watch because AC is not on it anymore (i.e., "out")?


----------



## bag-princess

Wow!! Look at that view!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## susieserb

Ooops sorry I don't watch AC on WWHL anymore..just can't stomach his snakiness


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> Yes, I know the show, but are you saying we shouldn't watch because AC is not on it anymore (i.e., "out")?


NOoooo I'm saying he's out for me..golly it's been two years since I've watch WWHL and I use to be a junky.  Don't miss AC one IOTA.


----------



## JNH14

susieserb said:


> NOoooo I'm saying he's out for me..golly it's been two years since I've watch WWHL and I use to be a junky.  Don't miss AC one IOTA.


I agree-he's always trying to stir up shiza...a perfect example was with John Mayer-acting like they're dating...


----------



## beekmanhill

I could never get through a WWHL.  Sometimes I'll see the odd clip on Bravo website and watch it, but the show drives me nuts with all the schtick.


----------



## simone72

Rebel Wilson ended up buying a just under 3 mil apartment in New York City I googled and it came up. I like her she’s funny in movies but I guess it was pretty scripted in this episode. Steve’s ex only had one thing in mind when she wanted to list her apartment w him and it was not about the apartment lol ! Steve’s shade towards Ryan was pretty uncalled for he wasn’t answering the question he created his own answer


----------



## Longchamp

Did anyone else see on Luis d. Ortiz's IG post that he considered suicide? 

This is a portion.


Following the recent suicides  Kate Spade and Anthony Bourdain,Million Dollar Listing: New York star Luis D. Ortiz is opening up about "struggling" with suicidal thoughts in hopes of helping others. 

Ortiz, who announced he was leaving the Bravo series in 2016’s season finale, posted a lengthy Instagram with the caption, "#thisismytruth."

The candid post began, "I have been wanting to share this for some time now but have been very reluctant to do so for the very same reasons most of us choose to keep our truths in the dark. However, ever since Kate and Bourdain committed suicide I have been feeling the strong need and responsibility of sharing my truth with the hopes of a positive change."

The serious post continued, "For the past year I have been struggling with depression and during the last three months all I can think of—day and night—is putting an end to it all."

hat makes sense intellectually doesn't seem to internalize which makes understanding how selfish this would be for the people that love me almost impossible to see," writes the Bravolebrity.

"In fact, I argue that it is selfish of them to let me live in a place I have convinced myself I no longer want to be a part of," wrote the 31-year-old. "It's a very stupid, ignorant and blind argument but once you have broken yourself down to the extent of no longer believing in any of your abilities and the value you bring to yourself, the people closest to you and the world you live in it's extremely difficult to see it that way."


----------



## Gal4Dior

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone else see on Luis d. Ortiz's IG post that he considered suicide?
> 
> This is a portion.
> 
> 
> Following the recent suicides  Kate Spade and Anthony Bourdain,Million Dollar Listing: New York star Luis D. Ortiz is opening up about "struggling" with suicidal thoughts in hopes of helping others.
> 
> Ortiz, who announced he was leaving the Bravo series in 2016’s season finale, posted a lengthy Instagram with the caption, "#thisismytruth."
> 
> The candid post began, "I have been wanting to share this for some time now but have been very reluctant to do so for the very same reasons most of us choose to keep our truths in the dark. However, ever since Kate and Bourdain committed suicide I have been feeling the strong need and responsibility of sharing my truth with the hopes of a positive change."
> 
> The serious post continued, "For the past year I have been struggling with depression and during the last three months all I can think of—day and night—is putting an end to it all."
> 
> hat makes sense intellectually doesn't seem to internalize which makes understanding how selfish this would be for the people that love me almost impossible to see," writes the Bravolebrity.
> 
> "In fact, I argue that it is selfish of them to let me live in a place I have convinced myself I no longer want to be a part of," wrote the 31-year-old. "It's a very stupid, ignorant and blind argument but once you have broken yourself down to the extent of no longer believing in any of your abilities and the value you bring to yourself, the people closest to you and the world you live in it's extremely difficult to see it that way."



I’ve always seen this as a possibility with Luis. I always find that he is constantly trying to find himself or find what makes him happy. He is so intense in the way he approaches living his life in the moment, but I always felt it masked some sort of dissatisfaction with himself. 

I am thankful people are speaking out and being honest about this. Being silent is what kills.


----------



## Rouge H

I do hope he seeks some professional help and finds true happiness.


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> I’ve always seen this as a possibility with Luis. I always find that he is constantly trying to find himself or find what makes him happy. He is so intense in the way he approaches living his life in the moment, but *I always felt it masked some sort of dissatisfaction with himself.*
> 
> I am thankful people are speaking out and being honest about this. Being silent is what kills.





I think so too! A lot of people have said they think he is gay and struggles with it. Whatever’s the problem it seems to way heavily on him and won’t let him rest.


----------



## jiffer

When Steve Gold was 1st on the show l I thought he was sweet and endearing but this season he is so full of himself it sickening. Fredrick seems so happy about being a dad. Its sweet watching him with the babies.


----------



## bag-princess

jiffer said:


> When Steve Gold was 1st on the show l I thought he was sweet and endearing but this season he is so full of himself it sickening. Fredrick seems so happy about being a dad. Its sweet watching him with the babies.




Yeah because non of the other guys are like that at all! [emoji1][emoji12]


----------



## beekmanhill

Rouge H said:


> I do hope he seeks some professional help and finds true happiness.



I saw this a while ago and felt very bad for him.  I wonder if he is still travelling the world.  Hope he finds some resolution and happiness.


----------



## jiffer

It must have been devastating for Steve that his company closed up shop with no notice. I'm sure many brokerage firms would be happy to snatch him up so they can get the free advertising by  him being on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

jiffer said:


> It must have been devastating for Steve that his company closed up shop with no notice. I'm sure many brokerage firms would be happy to snatch him up so they can get the free advertising by  him being on the show.



He’s with the Corcoran Group now!   He wasn’t without a brokerage for very long from what I read.  I think since he cut his hair he’s just too sexy - and makes me think bad things when his shirt is open/off!! [emoji12][emoji48]


----------



## beekmanhill

Luis posted on IG the other day.  He is back in New York.  I guess the money is holding out.

I’m not enjoying the show as much this year so I’m behind.  Couldn’t believe there was a huge development on 110th street and CPW.  
Hated that townhouse Fredrik was selling/ not selling for the blonde woman.


----------



## simone72

beekmanhill said:


> Luis posted on IG the other day.  He is back in New York.  I guess the money is holding out.
> 
> I’m not enjoying the show as much this year so I’m behind.  Couldn’t believe there was a huge development on 110th street and CPW.
> Hated that townhouse Fredrik was selling/ not selling for the blonde woman.


I haven’t either especially since they changed it to 10 pm not that I can’t TiVo it but haven’t seen the last few episodes it didn’t seem as interesting lately


----------



## imgg

jiffer said:


> When Steve Gold was 1st on the show l I thought he was sweet and endearing but this season he is so full of himself it sickening. Fredrick seems so happy about being a dad. Its sweet watching him with the babies.


Seeing his man hair in a professional environment makes me sick.  Who wants to see that?


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Seeing his man hair in a professional environment makes me sick.  *Who wants to see that?*


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


>


Lol!  To each their own I guess In a nightclub maybe, but if he wanted to list my house with his shirt open like that, not in a million years.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Lol!  To each their own I guess In a nightclub maybe, but if he wanted to list my house with his shirt open like that, not in a million years.




if he got the kind of $$$$ those listings go for - i would not even care!!  just get it done.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Steve Gold may be hot, but he has this “dumb” look about him, like some big Labrador retriever. He really isn’t as good as he thinks he is, this cockiness is making him a look a lot less attractive than he actually is.


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> Steve Gold may be hot, but he has this “dumb” look about him, like some big Labrador retriever. He really isn’t as good as he thinks he is, *this cockiness is making him a look a lot less attractive than he actually is.*




I haven’t experienced that yet. sorry. [emoji1] I love it about him just like I love Fredrick’s behavior.


----------



## Gal4Dior

bag-princess said:


> I haven’t experienced that yet. sorry. [emoji1] I love it about him just like I love Fredrick’s behavior.



Frederick’s cockiness I don’t mind, because he’s far enough along in his career where he has the goods to back it up. I will respect that.

Steve still has a long way to go, but with his attitude, you wouldn’t know it.


----------



## MamaSleepy

LVSistinaMM said:


> Frederick’s cockiness I don’t mind, because he’s far enough along in his career where he has the goods to back it up. I will respect that.
> 
> Steve still has a long way to go, but with his attitude, you wouldn’t know it.


I feel Frederick is always tongue-in-cheek. He's acting up for the show, for the fun of it and bc he's a prankster. His eyes give him away - and sometimes his efforts to not grin. However, I'm not a fan of his high kick. He overvalues its effect on others and undervalues how weird it makes him look.
Steve is a gorgeous model. Still life model. I adore him until he moves. Or speaks. Or casts his eyes around the room seemingly to avoid eye contact. 
Or does all 3 whilst swingings his face from left to right. Right to left. Please stop moving ! ! !  I'm getting ill here! 

Now... Steven, hop back into the glossy pages of advertising where I can once again admire your image.


----------



## Gal4Dior

MamaSleepy said:


> I feel Frederick is always tongue-in-cheek. He's acting up for the show, for the fun of it and bc he's a prankster. His eyes give him away - and sometimes his efforts to not grin. However, I'm not a fan of his high kick. He overvalues its effect on others and undervalues how weird it makes him look.
> Steve is a gorgeous model. Still life model. I adore him until he moves. Or speaks. Or casts his eyes around the room seemingly to avoid eye contact.
> Or does all 3 whilst swingings his face from left to right. Right to left. Please stop moving ! ! !  I'm getting ill here!
> 
> Now... Steven, hop back into the glossy pages of advertising where I can once again admire your image.



Omg dying!!! Lol! You are absolutely right. Steve is only good in still life!! He’s probably one guy I would say - stop talking - you are ruining the view!


----------



## bagsforme

Steve is handsome but seems like a total bore.  He rarely  looks people in the eyes.   His chest hair is SO distracting.  Thats all I can focus on in his interviews.


----------



## Rouge H

MamaSleepy said:


> I feel Frederick is always tongue-in-cheek. He's acting up for the show, for the fun of it and bc he's a prankster. His eyes give him away - and sometimes his efforts to not grin. However, I'm not a fan of his high kick. He overvalues its effect on others and undervalues how weird it makes him look.
> Steve is a gorgeous model. Still life model. I adore him until he moves. Or speaks. Or casts his eyes around the room seemingly to avoid eye contact.
> Or does all 3 whilst swingings his face from left to right. Right to left. Please stop moving ! ! !  I'm getting ill here!
> 
> Now... Steven, hop back into the glossy pages of advertising where I can once again admire your image.



The BEST writing to date-spot on and totally enjoyable read


----------



## Flowerlily

LOL, so true about Steve!
Emilia is getting a duck face with those lips, she really shouldn't go any further.


----------



## bag-princess

Flowerlily said:


> LOL, so true about Steve!
> *Emilia is getting a duck face with those lips, she really shouldn't go any further.*




she really is - and no she really shouldn't!!  
i remember how people used to always say she was so authentic and had her own career away from his and doing her own thing and not caught up in all the money and glamour but she has really changed these last couple of years!


----------



## Aimee3

Could just be the editing, but in every time we see Fredrick with the twins he’s always holding Milla and barely seems to acknowledge the little boy (forgot his name).  I hope he gives equal time to both of them when the cameras aren’t rolling.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> Could just be the editing, but in every time we see Fredrick with the twins he’s always holding Milla and barely seems to acknowledge the little boy (forgot his name).  I hope he gives equal time to both of them when the cameras aren’t rolling.




It is - and he does. I follow him on IG and Twitter.


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks bag-princess!  I was really concerned and you allayed my fears.  Bravo needs to stop that kind of editing. I can’t be the only one who (incorrectly) picked up on it


----------



## Jayne1

Is this season even more scripted with obvious advertisements of the places for sale? It comes across as an infomercial. Also the buyers and sellers recite their lines so awkwardly.

Last episode with the husband and wife deciding on a house on the either the east or west side -- they filmed the offer segment in the park after they filmed the walkthroughs. The husband's eyes were freshly done the first time we saw him looking at places and were crinkled and baggy on the park bench.  lol

I suspect they already bought the place before the producers asked if they wanted to be on TV?


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Is this season even more scripted with obvious advertisements of the places for sale? It comes across as an infomercial. Also the buyers and sellers recite their lines so awkwardly.
> 
> Last episode with the husband and wife deciding on a house on the either the east or west side -- they filmed the offer segment in the park after they filmed the walkthroughs. The husband's eyes were freshly done the first time we saw him looking at places and were crinkled and baggy on the park bench.  lol
> 
> I suspect they already bought the place before the producers asked if they wanted to be on TV?


Totally agree. These shows used to be about the actual real estate. Now it's a show with "stars" and scripted sales offers .Not to mention plugging every new developer. Sad, really.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Is this season even more scripted with obvious advertisements of the places for sale? It comes across as an infomercial. Also the buyers and sellers recite their lines so awkwardly.
> 
> Last episode with the husband and wife deciding on a house on the either the east or west side -- they filmed the offer segment in the park after they filmed the walkthroughs. The husband's eyes were freshly done the first time we saw him looking at places and were crinkled and baggy on the park bench.  lol
> 
> I suspect they already bought the place before the producers asked if they wanted to be on TV?



Absolutely.  That couple with the East Side/West Side thing was ridiculous. I didn't notice his eye job.  And there was such an extensive commercial for the 110th Street/CPW apartment complex that Steve was selling.  (lets show them the local neighborhood, and the coffee shops, and wow just walk across the street to Central Park).   Same with Fredrik and St Lucia, although I did enjoy seeing that.  I'm finding it very dull this year, hardly remember to watch.


----------



## beekmanhill

I skipped a few weeks and then watched last week's yesterday.  Turns out it was the final show of the season.   Fredrik bought a new spectacular apartment; his brother and brother's family are coming to live in NY.  Didn't say what he'll be doing.   I'd love to know how much Fredrik paid.  Steve has a house in the Hamptons, who knew.  It showed his family there with him.  He bought it three years ago and renovated it.  .  Ryan and wife bought a brownstone in brooklyn, a huge one.  But although its in great shape, it needs $1.2 mil worth of renovation, lol.  Seems money is no object with any of them.  So this week's was a bit more personal and I enjoyed it a lot more than the other ones I watched this year.  Won't be too tempted to watch again except to see the personal stuff.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I skipped a few weeks and then watched last week's yesterday.  Turns out it was the final show of the season.   Fredrik bought a new spectacular apartment; his brother and brother's family are coming to live in NY.  Didn't say what he'll be doing.   I'd love to know how much Fredrik paid.  Steve has a house in the Hamptons, who knew.  It showed his family there with him.  He bought it three years ago and renovated it.  .  Ryan and wife bought a brownstone in brooklyn, a huge one.  But although its in great shape, it needs $1.2 mil worth of renovation, lol.  Seems money is no object with any of them.  So this week's was a bit more personal and I enjoyed it a lot more than the other ones I watched this year.  Won't be too tempted to watch again except to see the personal stuff.


I think Fredrik and Derek are leasing. They said they were moving because their other lease was up. I'm also not really convinced Ryan & Emilia bought that brownstone. This show is so fabricated.


----------



## pjhm

The season ended kind of upbruptly for me, lots of loose ends. Don’t understand why Ryan gives in so much to his wife, it’s like his job is secondary in that relationship and she seems a bit of a shrew. I tune in for the real estate negotiations and when they spend time on the family issues I feel like there’s no other deals to discuss. Not the best season.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> I skipped a few weeks and then watched last week's yesterday.  Turns out it was the final show of the season.   Fredrik bought a new spectacular apartment; his brother and brother's family are coming to live in NY.  Didn't say what he'll be doing.   I'd love to know how much Fredrik paid.  Steve has a house in the Hamptons, who knew.  It showed his family there with him.  He bought it three years ago and renovated it.  .  Ryan and wife bought a brownstone in brooklyn, a huge one.  But although its in great shape, it needs $1.2 mil worth of renovation, lol.  Seems money is no object with any of them.  So this week's was a bit more personal and I enjoyed it a lot more than the other ones I watched this year.  Won't be too tempted to watch again except to see the personal stuff.





TC1 said:


> I think Fredrik and Derek are leasing. They said they were moving because their other lease was up. I'm also not really convinced Ryan & Emilia bought that brownstone. This show is so fabricated.



I have no desire to stay up late and watch this season. Totally did not follow the story line. I only know Fredrick has babies he always dreamed and Ryan and Emilia relationship is a woozy for me. Are they really really interested in starting a family or they just feels it makes a better story line for future episodes?


----------



## beekmanhill

hedgwin99 said:


> I have no desire to stay up late and watch this season. Totally did not follow the story line. I only know Fredrick has babies he always dreamed and Ryan and Emilia relationship is a woozy for me. Are they really really interested in starting a family or they just feels it makes a better story line for future episodes?



They claimed they were going to start IVF right away in their last scene on the stoop of their supposed new brownstone.  I have no ideal what is true and not true anymore.

Apparently Ryan did buy the townhouse, but maybe he is just going to renovate and flip.  It would mean he'd have to pay for his current apartment, pay for the new house, and pay for the renovation.  Hard to believe, but who knows?  
https://therealdeal.com/2018/03/16/...ne-he-was-marketing-for-jonathan-safran-foer/


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> They claimed they were going to start IVF right away in their last scene on the stoop of their supposed new brownstone.  I have no ideal what is true and not true anymore.
> 
> Apparently Ryan did buy the townhouse, but maybe he is just going to renovate and flip.  It would mean he'd have to pay for his current apartment, pay for the new house, and pay for the renovation.  Hard to believe, but who knows?
> https://therealdeal.com/2018/03/16/...ne-he-was-marketing-for-jonathan-safran-foer/



Lets not forget that Ryan rented a yacht for 1~2 weeks taking Emilia around Greek islands during summer months..[emoji12]


----------



## Quigs

*Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis are expecting a baby*
https://pagesix.com/2018/09/20/ryan-serhant-and-emilia-bechrakis-are-expecting-a-baby/


----------



## bag-princess

Quigs said:


> *Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis are expecting a baby*
> https://pagesix.com/2018/09/20/ryan-serhant-and-emilia-bechrakis-are-expecting-a-baby/




That’s wonderful! People have been saying that they believe she’s pregnant because of recent pics! I am so happy for them!


----------



## bag-princess

Quigs said:


> *Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis are expecting a baby*
> https://pagesix.com/2018/09/20/ryan-serhant-and-emilia-bechrakis-are-expecting-a-baby/




That’s wonderful! People have been saying that they believe she’s pregnant because of recent pics! I am so happy for them!


----------



## hedgwin99

Quigs said:


> *Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis are expecting a baby*
> https://pagesix.com/2018/09/20/ryan-serhant-and-emilia-bechrakis-are-expecting-a-baby/



Good to hear! [emoji1303]


----------



## beekmanhill

That's nice.  There will be more to talk about next season.  I like Ryan.


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> They claimed they were going to start IVF right away in their last scene on the stoop of their supposed new brownstone.  I have no ideal what is true and not true anymore.
> 
> Apparently Ryan did buy the townhouse, but maybe he is just going to renovate and flip.  It would mean he'd have to pay for his current apartment, pay for the new house, and pay for the renovation.  Hard to believe, but who knows?
> https://therealdeal.com/2018/03/16/...ne-he-was-marketing-for-jonathan-safran-foer/


I don't think Ryan is hurting. He makes 50% off all his agents sales and has a lot of agents working for him.   He was smart to branch out on his own and grow.  He is another Mauricio.  Good for him!


----------



## Aimee3

I can’t imagine having a baby in a 6 story house even with elevator, nanny cam AND a full time nanny. Just not practical, at least for me.


----------



## hedgwin99

imgg said:


> I don't think Ryan is hurting. He makes 50% off all his agents sales and has a lot of agents working for him.   He was smart to branch out on his own and grow.  He is another Mauricio.  Good for him!



Ryan is a hustler.. he has his own show on bravo n his own podcast n recently got into the writing about how to succeed in real estate n sell yourself.. Ryan definitely is not hurting for sure...


----------



## Jayne1

Ryan's new house just seems so ridiculously big.  Maybe his wife's parents will have a floor and look after the baby, and the nanny will have a few rooms too.

Anyway, it's a huge house!


----------



## beekmanhill

Once the elevator is installed, it will be more manageable.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Once the elevator is installed, it will be more manageable.


And then they'll go to the gym and spend time on the stair climber.


----------



## simone72

They haven’t officially announced the baby yet why is page six ??


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> They haven’t officially announced the baby yet why is page six ??





Because it’s page six![emoji15][emoji1]


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...ome-baby-daughter?cid=soc_fb_MDLNY_MDLNY_Dish



Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis Welcome Their First Child


Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis are officially parents! The Million Dollar Listing New York couple welcomed their first child, a girl, on Tuesday, February 26.

Ryan announced the happy news on Instagram on Sunday, March 3 in a post that featured a photo of himself and Emilia holding their newborn daughter in the hospital. The MDLNY agent also opened up about his and Emilia's journey to become parents in the post. "To my daughter, Your momma and I have waited almost 3 years to meet you. We had no idea how difficult getting pregnant with you was going to be. We tried everything. We were so nervous you might never come. When we finally decided to try IVF, we were so scared it wouldn’t work. And then you stuck. And then we heard your little heartbeat for the first time," Ryan gushed in the post. "Your mom and I were so excited every time we would go to the hospital to see you, but even more terrified we would lose you. Because the fact that we were pregnant - as beautiful as it was - was almost too good to be true. And because of that fear, we loved you as hard as we could from the moment we knew you existed. We thought if we put that love for you out there, you would hear it, and you would make it."

Ryan then remarked how long he and Emilia have waited for the moment they became parents, and he also praised his wife for her continued strengths during the ups and downs of the road to motherhood. "I watched you grow slowly with your momma every day, waiting for the moment I would finally meet you. I feel like I’ve spent my whole life working towards this moment, when everything would make sense. One day when you read this, I hope you can look back and be proud," he shared in the post. "And please go and give your Mom a BIG kiss because she’s a true warrior, a fighter with the biggest heart, and the Queen of my world. Seriously - one day we will tell you about all the shots, the pain, the sickness, and what birth was like for your Mom on Tuesday the 26th - it was insane! We love you now and forever, our new, beautiful, little puff. Love, Dad."


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm happy for Ryan.  Let's hope the elevator is in place in the townhouse!


----------



## hedgwin99

Congrats to Ryan and Emilia. I’m sure they will be great parents [emoji322]


----------



## bag-princess

I just want to see Ryan with his daughter and that adorable goofy look on his face! [emoji7]


----------



## Flowerlily

Here you go


----------



## bag-princess

Flowerlily said:


> Here you go





Awwwww [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kemilia

Happy for Emilia & Ryan


----------



## bag-princess

New Parents Ryan Serhant and Emilia Bechrakis "Had No Idea How Difficult Getting Pregnant" Was Going to Be



The Million Dollar Listing New York couple said they "tried everything" before welcoming their first child.


What a week it's been for the Serhant family!

Million Dollar Listing New York agent Ryan Serhant and wife Emilia Bechrakis announced on Sunday, March 3, that they welcomed their first child together, a girl, on Tuesday, February 26. The couple is naturally completely in love with their daughter and is all the more excited to share their wonderful news given the struggles they endured the last three years trying to start a family. The couple, who married on July 7, 2016 in Greece, said on Season 7 of MDLNY that they had been trying for a family, but "it hasn't been as easy as we thought it was going to be," Ryan shared. "I'm 33, she's 32. We've been to doctors, we've been checked out. We're both fine," Ryan said on the show. "So we're now at the point where if we want to start a family, the next steps are to do IVF."

When Ryan shared the news of his daughter's birth on March 3, he also opened up about the journey he and Emilia went through to become parents. In an Instagram post, he wrote, "To my daughter, Your momma and I have waited almost 3 years to meet you. We had no idea how difficult getting pregnant with you was going to be. We tried everything. We were so nervous you might never come. When we finally decided to try IVF, we were so scared it wouldn’t work. And then you stuck. And then we heard your little heartbeat for the first time. Your mom and I were so excited every time we would go to the hospital to see you, but even more terrified we would lose you. Because the fact that we were pregnant - as beautiful as it was - was almost too good to be true. And because of that fear, we loved you as hard as we could from the moment we knew you existed. We thought if we put that love for you out there, you would hear it, and you would make it I watched you grow slowly with your momma every day, waiting for the moment I would finally meet you. I feel like I’ve spent my whole life working towards this moment, when everything would make sense. One day when you read this, I hope you can look back and be proud."

Ryan also paid tribute to his wife and the new mom, Emilia, who endured years of trying to conceive: "And please go and give your Mom a BIG kiss because she’s a true warrior, a fighter with the biggest heart, and the Queen of my world. Seriously - one day we will tell you about all the shots, the pain, the sickness, and what birth was like for your Mom on Tuesday the 26th - it was insane! We love you now and forever, our new, beautiful, little puff. Love, Dad.


Awww...the look on Ryan’s face! 





https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...f-fertility-journey?cid=soc_fb_MDL_MDLNY_Dish


----------



## TC1

They named her Zena.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## Quigs

*Million Dollar Listing’ star Fredrik Eklund celebrates Miami expansion *
https://pagesix.com/2019/03/15/mill...ar-fredrik-eklund-celebrates-miami-expansion/


----------



## bag-princess

Just look at that little face!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Ryan Serhant Shares His Favorite Photo of Daughter Zena

https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...4B67atO8ojml5afUcZYGEpqDlCGpKjLhwhcTICIm7A5LA


----------



## ChanelFan29

Super under wraps, but it sounds like Steve Gold is having a baby with some woman named Luisia (sp?).  I was reading a gossip thread on another site where it was being discussed.  A Manhattan magazine had a pic of them online together (that I saw), with her looking very pregnant, but now it’s gone! 

Sounds like it might have been a fling he knocked up.


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelFan29 said:


> Super under wraps, but it sounds like Steve Gold is having a baby with some woman named Luisia (sp?).  I was reading a gossip thread on another site where it was being discussed.  A Manhattan magazine had a pic of them online together (that I saw), with her looking very pregnant, but now it’s gone!
> 
> Sounds like it might have been a fling he knocked up.



WHAT!!! he hasn’t been seeing this person that long!  [emoji50] if it’s the same girl- I forget how he met her but I want to say on vacation in Europe. Oh boy!


----------



## ChanelFan29

bag-princess said:


> WHAT!!! he hasn’t been seeing this person that long!  [emoji50] if it’s the same girl- I forget how he met her but I want to say on vacation in Europe. Oh boy!



Yes, they were talking about the Europe trip in the gossip thread!  Also, it was definitely the same girl from the recent Us magazine photo shoot.  If you notice the US photo, you can see a small dog is conveniently placed in front of her belly.

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ings-steve-gold-reveals-new-girlfriend-luiza/

Argh, wish I could find the photo again.  I swear, the magazine took it down.  

She doesn’t look like the type of woman he would end up with.  He strikes me as such a conceited playboy!


----------



## TC1

He says "having our little family" in the article..so it sounds like more than just the two of them!


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelFan29 said:


> Yes, they were talking about the Europe trip in the gossip thread!  Also, it was definitely the same girl from the recent Us magazine photo shoot.  If you notice the US photo, you can see a small dog is conveniently placed in front of her belly.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ings-steve-gold-reveals-new-girlfriend-luiza/
> 
> Argh, wish I could find the photo again.  I swear, the magazine took it down.
> 
> She doesn’t look like the type of woman he would end up with.  He strikes me as such a conceited playboy!




omg - i soooo want to see that picture of her with the dog because that looks like the girl i saw before. 




TC1 said:


> He says "having our little family" in the article..so it sounds like more than just the two of them!




 maybe he caught baby fever from ryan!  and wants to settle down or he is trying to put a big spin on it.   the new season needs to hurry up and return!


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## Glitterandstuds

I have SO much tea on Steve, he was dating my cousin when he went to Europe on holiday and met Luisa, he came back and called it off with my cousin...she didn't really care but yeah he fell for this chick HARD but rumor is she’s in it for the money


----------



## Glitterandstuds

There ya go


----------



## DD101

Her lips look like those fake wax Halloween lips!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Glitterandstuds said:


> I have SO much tea on Steve, he was dating my cousin when he went to Europe on holiday and met Luisa, he came back and called it off with my cousin...she didn't really care but yeah he fell for this chick HARD but rumor is she’s in it for the money


Very good tea indeed. You got anything else in that tea kettle?.


----------



## Jayne1

DD101 said:


> Her lips look like those fake wax Halloween lips!


That's exactly what they look like!

I thought Steve went for the natural beauty but here he is with this one, so I guess not.


----------



## kemilia

DD101 said:


> Her lips look like those fake wax Halloween lips!


I used to love those lips as a kid, who knew they would become the real "cool" thing one day.


----------



## kemilia

WillstarveforLV said:


> Very good tea indeed. You got anything else in that tea kettle?.


Yes, keep on pouring!


----------



## bag-princess

The rumors about Steve were true!



Wow. Words cannot begin to express this feeling. This morning, we welcomed our daughter Rose Gold into the world and I can’t stop staring at her beautiful little face (and feet)! It’s been so tough to keep such a big part of my life under wraps, and I want to thank everyone who respected our privacy along the way. But now, after staring down and seeing those perfect little eyes looking back up at me for the first time makes me so excited for this incredible new chapter. I can’t wait for all the adventures and memories we are going to make. Welcome to the world Baby Rose. We love you so much! ❤️❤️


----------



## limom

Rose Gold???
Really?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Rose Gold???
> Really?



i had the exact same reaction!!!  i had to read it twice just to make sure that is exactly what it said!!!


----------



## DD101

I kind of like Rose Gold.....I wonder if she had a middle name?


----------



## daisychainz

DD101 said:


> I kind of like Rose Gold.....I wonder if she had a middle name?


Me too, I like it. Gold is an excellent last name for pairing up first names with. I think it's very pretty. And the mother - she looks maybe Eastern European? She's pretty, too. And the cute dog! They make a photogenic couple.


----------



## bag-princess

DD101 said:


> I kind of like Rose Gold.....I wonder if she had a middle name?



if she does - or doesn't -  it was left out for the special effects when the two names are together!   lawd knows it is no where near as bad as other celebrity attention seeking names of babies we have been seeing lately. and steve is all about the attention - and from what people have said about he baby mama that is exactly what she is after so they should get along great! unless one gets in the way of the other.


----------



## Longchamp

Luis has returned as real estate agent in NYC and will be featured on MDLNY.


----------



## livethelake

bag-princess said:


> if she does - or doesn't -  it was left out for the special effects when the two names are together!   lawd knows it is no where near as bad as other celebrity attention seeking names of babies we have been seeing lately. and steve is all about the attention - and from what people have said about he baby mama that is exactly what she is after so they should get along great! unless one gets in the way of the other.


The name Rose is an old Jewish name.  (Roza in yiddish).  Does not surprise me that Steve names his daughter Rose.  It is traditional and could be a family name.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Luis has returned as real estate agent in NYC and will be featured on MDLNY.



i saw Ryan's post about the show returning August 1st!  they are so happy Luis is back.


----------



## limom

livethelake said:


> The name Rose is an old Jewish name.  (Roza in yiddish).  Does not surprise me that Steve names his daughter Rose.  It is traditional and could be a family name.


Rose is becoming very popular again.
Imo, Steve appears more trendy than traditional. 
However, If he named his daughter after a relative as is the customs, more power to him.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's not named after a relative
Steve is the laughing stock of NYC now because everyone knows Luiza is an Escort and she needs her green card and his money and now she has both. 
I told ya way back when that Luis was coming back this season (Should be his only season)


----------



## livethelake

Glitterandstuds said:


> She's not named after a relative


And you know this how?  Are you family?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

livethelake said:


> And you know this how?  Are you family?



I don't have to be family to know this. I've already mentioned how I know him and Luis.


----------



## livethelake

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't have to be family to know this. I've already mentioned how I know him and Luis.


LOL...alrighty.


----------



## CeeJay

Glitterandstuds said:


> She's not named after a relative
> Steve is the laughing stock of NYC now because everyone knows Luiza is an Escort and she needs her green card and his money and now she has both.
> I told ya way back when that Luis was coming back this season (Should be his only season)


Quelle surprise .. NOT!  Sheesh .. these STUPID men who meet women like this; use a freakin' condom!  Singing Kanye's song .. "18 years", "18 years" ..


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> Quelle surprise .. NOT!  Sheesh .. these STUPID men who meet women like this; use a freakin' condom!  Singing Kanye's song .. "18 years", "18 years" ..




Per Steve, the condom apparently “broke”


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> Quelle surprise .. NOT!  Sheesh .. these STUPID men who meet women like this; use a freakin' condom!  Singing Kanye's song .. "18 years", "18 years" ..




Per Steve, the condom apparently “broke”


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> I told ya way back when that Luis was coming back this season (Should be his only season)


I remember you mentioning that Steve was dating your cousin in Europe. Wasn't Luis interested in her also?  But I couldn't find where you said Luis was returning to MDLNY.


----------



## CeeJay

Glitterandstuds said:


> Per Steve, the condom apparently “broke”


Yeah, sure, sure .. she's not on Birth Control?  Sorry, but having seen this first hand (with a colleague of mine), same situation .. foreigner who wanted to move to the US and be 'taken care of', so she has a baby.  She took him to the bank and more ...


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, sure, sure .. she's not on Birth Control?  Sorry, but having seen this first hand (with a colleague of mine), same situation .. foreigner who wanted to move to the US and be 'taken care of', so she has a baby.  She took him to the bank and more ...




I definitely see that happening with Steve!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Longchamp said:


> I remember you mentioning that Steve was dating your cousin in Europe. Wasn't Luis interested in her also?  But I couldn't find where you said Luis was returning to MDLNY.



Yes, Steve dated my cousin. No, Luis is a family friend we have known him forever (We're all from PR) My one cousin lives in Paris so when he lived there they always hung out. I don't remember the day I mentioned it but it's for sure in this thread somewhere lol


----------



## bag-princess

Post from Steve. I honestly would rather see the back of a baby’s head than these dumb smileys to cover their faces.

———

Wishing a Happy Father’s Day to my dad, Rich and all the other dads out there! Personally, my first Father’s Day couldn’t get any better than this - breakfast in bed with my daughter, Rose


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> I definitely see that happening with Steve!


I hope I'm wrong, but I have seen it too often (alas) ..


----------



## bag-princess

New article out.....


----------



## Longchamp

Fred just posted on his IG. He , Derek and the twins are moving to Cali.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Fred just posted on his IG. He , Derek and the twins are moving to Cali.




WHAT!!!   MDLLA????


----------



## Quigs

*More info on the move to Beverly Hillls:*
*Million Dollar Listing NY star Fredrik Eklund announces he has moved to LA with his husband and their twins: 'I was a bit emotional'*
By Dailymail.com Reporter
Published: 15:21 EDT, 10 July 2019  | Updated: 15:21 EDT, 10 July 2019 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-Eklund-announces-moved-LA-husband-twins.html


----------



## CeeJay

Quigs said:


> *More info on the move to Beverly Hillls:*
> *Million Dollar Listing NY star Fredrik Eklund announces he has moved to LA with his husband and their twins: 'I was a bit emotional'*
> By Dailymail.com Reporter
> Published: 15:21 EDT, 10 July 2019  | Updated: 15:21 EDT, 10 July 2019
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-Eklund-announces-moved-LA-husband-twins.html


WHOA MOMMA .. now, this should be interesting if he gets into the mix with the Million Dollar Listing LA crew!!!!!  I can just see Josh Altman hating on him; will be interesting to see what happens with Josh Flagg!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Season 8 starts tonight. I'm here for it !! 
https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/fredrik-eklund-reacts-luis-d-ortiz-mdlny-season-8-spoilers

BTW when Fred was on WWHL the other day he threw some shade B's way.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Season 8 starts tonight. I'm here for it !!
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/fredrik-eklund-reacts-luis-d-ortiz-mdlny-season-8-spoilers
> 
> BTW when Fred was on WWHL the other day he threw some shade B's way.




I haven’t had my caffeine yet- who’s B??? 
I am ready for tonight!!


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> I haven’t had my caffeine yet- who’s B???
> I am ready for tonight!!


B = Bethenny.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> B = Bethenny.




Oh really!  How interesting!


----------



## bag-princess

I wonder if Fredrik’s brother is still in NY or if he moved out there with him? Last season he had just moved his family from Sweden to live near Frederik.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It will be very interesting to see if Steve’s baby mama will be on the show since he has been adamant that she wants her privacy (yet she’s done two magazines)


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> It will be very interesting to see if Steve’s baby mama will be on the show since he has been adamant that she wants her privacy (yet she’s done two magazines)




her picture was shown last night also!   i am sure she will work her way in somehow.


----------



## Longchamp

Did anyone else find last night's episode a snooze fest? Love babies, but hope that isn't the theme of this whole season.


----------



## TC1

The whole lawyer adding to his contract to cut Fredrik out of the commission was so manufactured. Pfft as if that would happen.
LOL at Luis at the end with his painted nails and George Michael dangle earring. He said he left to "find himself" i guess he did.
I see there's a new guy joining the cast...maybe to replace Fredrik since we know he's moved.


----------



## Prufrock613

The entire show is more manufactured than Kim Zolciak’s body.

I love Fredrick, but I can’t watch this shizzz


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> The entire show is more manufactured than Kim Zolciak’s body.
> 
> I love Fredrick, but I can’t watch this shizzz


HA HA HA .. as always, love your funny posts!!!


----------



## TC1

Also, clearly they don't know anything about each other outside of filming. Neither Fredrick, Luis nor Steve knew Emilia was pregnant until they saw her 7 months along?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Also, clearly they don't know anything about each other outside of filming. Neither Fredrick, Luis nor Steve knew Emilia was pregnant until they saw her 7 months along?



It’s just like the HW shows - they film/work together and that’s all!  Just like with Steve and his baby.


----------



## bag-princess

I thought Frederik was going to high kick that old man out the window when he found out about that clause he added into the contract that f@$&ked Fredrik out of his commission! $800,000 he lost because of it!!


----------



## rockhollow

I think that whole 'no commission' story was just for the show. I know that Fred can't read every single contact, but I'm sure that there are people within his firm that do - especially if something was added to a standard contact.
I guess they think it makes for good TV.

And even though Fred and Family have moved to LA, I'm sure they will still have a home in New York - heck, Frederick must own many houses in many locations.

Anyone know what Frederick said about Beth? I could see their personalities clashing, they'd both want full control of any situation. - too many cooks......

Was happy to Luis - I always really enjoyed him and glad he's back.
Got to say though that was  quite a weird get-up he was wearing.


----------



## bag-princess

That’s what Frederik said - he has people that read the contracts because he can’t read them all and I’d someone really had dropped the ball and caused him to loose $800g I know he would not have shown how really upset he would be on tv!  But they would hear from him I’m sure.  I hope he didn’t get rid of that gorgeous home they bought outside the city! That was a beautiful property.

Luis’s wardrobe is quite a departure from all his little custom suits he used to wear!  It will take some getting used to but I am glad he’s back.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> The whole lawyer adding to his contract to cut Fredrik out of the commission was so manufactured. Pfft as if that would happen.
> *LOL at Luis at the end with his painted nails and George Michael dangle earring. He said he left to "find himself" i guess he did*.
> I see there's a new guy joining the cast...maybe to replace Fredrik since we know he's moved.



I don't know how I feel about those finger nails.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I think that whole 'no commission' story was just for the show. I know that Fred can't read every single contact, but I'm sure that there are people within his firm that do - especially if something was added to a standard contact.
> I guess they think it makes for good TV.
> 
> And even though Fred and Family have moved to LA, I'm sure they will still have a home in New York - heck, Frederick must own many houses in many locations.
> 
> Anyone know what Frederick said about Beth? I could see their personalities clashing, they'd both want full control of any situation. - too many cooks......
> 
> Was happy to Luis - I always really enjoyed him and glad he's back.
> Got to say though that was  quite a weird get-up he was wearing.


Totally agree..that Sanford piece was phony. There's no way Fredrik's team of lawyers wouldn't notice someone making amendments to contracts...


----------



## simone72

bag-princess said:


> I wonder if Fredrik’s brother is still in NY or if he moved out there with him? Last season he had just moved his family from Sweden to live near Frederik.


I was wondering the same and out of curiosity looked at his brothers instagram and there a few pool pics clearly in LA comments in Swedish so not sure if they're just visiting


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> I was wondering the same and out of curiosity looked at his brothers instagram and there a few pool pics clearly in LA comments in Swedish so not sure if they're just visiting



Thank you! I was watching reruns and saw the episode where Frederik was sooo emotional about how his brother had moved all the way from Sweden to be closer to him.


----------



## Sofiastar_

Glitterandstuds said:


> Per Steve, the condom apparently “broke”


Really that's his excuse why was she not on birth control. Steve is going to get away with all his lies why cant people see it.Why has the media not even asked the right questions.


----------



## Sofiastar_

bag-princess said:


> Thank you! I was watching reruns and saw the episode where Frederik was sooo emotional about how his brother had moved all the way from Sweden to be closer to him.


I hope Fredrik stays with the show I really like him and cant wait for Luis


----------



## bag-princess

Sofiastar_ said:


> Really that's his excuse why was she not on birth control. *Steve is going to get away with all his lies why cant people see it.*Why has the media not even asked the right questions.





it's not that serious for me to be upset about.  that's the little narrative that he wants everyone to believe so just let it play out.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Steve’s GF/Baby Mama looks like she’s had some bad plastic surgery done. I’m not impressed that she was chosen out of how many hundreds of potential good looking and accomplished women in his field/NYC/amongst his friend circle/heck, even abroad!! 

Then again, Steve isn’t the sharpest tool in the shed....


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> Steve’s GF/Baby Mama looks like she’s had some bad plastic surgery done. I’m not impressed that she was chosen out of how many hundreds of potential good looking and accomplished women in his field/NYC/amongst his friend circle/heck, even abroad!!
> 
> *Then again, Steve isn’t the sharpest tool in the shed*....


----------



## Sofiastar_

bag-princess said:


> it's not that serious for me to be upset about.  that's the little narrative that he wants everyone to believe so just let it play out.


Just as I thought something is not right with the situation. But if the things about her are true that's hard to come back from . I see 2 things...they will stay together and marry or he will put her up and pay.Marriage is not the best thing here.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was so excited to see Luis on the premiere   He was by far my favorite person on the show. Glad to see he is back!


----------



## CeeJay

LVSistinaMM said:


> Steve’s GF/Baby Mama looks like she’s had some bad plastic surgery done. I’m not impressed that she was chosen out of how many hundreds of potential good looking and accomplished women in his field/NYC/amongst his friend circle/heck, even abroad!!
> 
> Then again, Steve isn’t the sharpest tool in the shed....


Uh .. he didn't meet her in NYC, he met her while on Holiday (don't remember where), but supposedly .. she was a "paid escort" in her prior life, so I'm sure she sized him up (re:  $$$) and then the "condom broke" story .. yeah, sure, sure ..


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. he didn't meet her in NYC, he met her while on Holiday (don't remember where), but supposedly .. she was a "paid escort" in her prior life, so I'm sure she sized him up (re:  $$$) and then the "condom broke" story .. yeah, sure, sure ..




He met her at the airport - while waiting to board a flight to London. That’s the story he wants told.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> He met her at the airport - while waiting to board a flight to London. That’s the story he wants told.


Uh .. I don't think so; yeah .. that's the story he wants told, but I read somewhere else that he actually met her at the hotel that he was staying at and that it was pretty well known that she was a "paid guest".  An Eastern European woman wanting to get herself to the US and then be supported .. not an unusual story; gosh knows .. I knew more than a few from the horror stories told to me by some of my male colleagues!


----------



## Sofiastar_

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. he didn't meet her in NYC, he met her while on Holiday (don't remember where), but supposedly .. she was a "paid escort" in her prior life, so I'm sure she sized him up (re:  $$$) and then the "condom broke" story .. yeah, sure, sure ..


He wants people to believe they met at the airport on a flight to London he was on a private jet you can check his Instagram for that and in the last article I read from Eonline he plans to marry her eventually


----------



## Sofiastar_

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. I don't think so; yeah .. that's the story he wants told, but I read somewhere else that he actually met her at the hotel that he was staying at and that it was pretty well known that she was a "paid guest".  An Eastern European woman wanting to get herself to the US and then be supported .. not an unusual story; gosh knows .. I knew more than a few from the horror stories told to me by some of my male colleagues!


Not quite sure about that I believe she was in NYC with him then they flew to London where she signed off on her company that has no employees not sure if she was in Italy for the Birthday party of his friend but she was in Monaco and Ibiza with him and her friend Sally


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. I don't think so; yeah .. that's the story he wants told, but I read somewhere else that he actually met her at the hotel that he was staying at and that it was pretty well known that she was a "paid guest".  An Eastern European woman wanting to get herself to the US and then be supported .. not an unusual story; gosh knows .. I knew more than a few from the horror stories told to me by some of my male colleagues!



Yes they met at a hotel but he specifically picked her out (there were a few there) The plane story is a lie he's trying really hard to sell BUT he knew was he was paying for and she wasn't the first escort he's paid for.


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes they met at a hotel but he specifically picked her out (there were a few there) The plane story is a lie he's trying really hard to sell BUT he knew was he was paying for and she wasn't the first escort he's paid for.



Is this published somewhere??


----------



## Glitterandstuds

lulilu said:


> Is this published somewhere??



About her being an escort, go no that's why he's trying to sell the other story. If the receipts that people have come to light he knows he's in deep $hit


----------



## Gal4Dior

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. he didn't meet her in NYC, he met her while on Holiday (don't remember where), but supposedly .. she was a "paid escort" in her prior life, so I'm sure she sized him up (re:  $$$) and then the "condom broke" story .. yeah, sure, sure ..


Yes, that’s why I said abroad. In the first episode he said he met his baby mama in London.

Not at all surprised she could have been a paid escort. She certainly looks the part, and again, Steve isn’t the brightest...


----------



## bag-princess

i would give big money to be a fly on the wall when either fredrik or ryan are discussing steve and this girl!! 
just imagining the looks on their faces when it comes to this "met her on a flight to london" are enough to send me into giggles!  and yes ITA with you guys - she has the looks of a working girl. and not even a highly paid working girl at that!! 
just a basic hooker.  wonder what his family's thoughts are on miss luisa??


----------



## simone72

Did he really need to pay an escort? I mean he’s a nice looking and successful guy I guess it’s never enough for some


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. he didn't meet her in NYC, he met her while on Holiday (don't remember where), but supposedly .. she was a "paid escort" in her prior life, so I'm sure she sized him up (re:  $$$) and then the "condom broke" story .. yeah, sure, sure ..


@CeeJay  I love your wit and honesty!


----------



## Prufrock613

Sofiastar_ said:


> Really that's his excuse why was she not on birth control. Steve is going to get away with all his lies why cant people see it.Why has the media not even asked the right questions.


I’ve been married for 15 yrs- no birth control - can’t do the horomones...2 children (1 was stillborn)...we chose to have those babies and planned for them at the correct time.  People  that just “oops” (in this day and age) want to get pregnant, just like this fool.  Her bewbs look painfully full


----------



## Gal4Dior

simone72 said:


> Did he really need to pay an escort? I mean he’s a nice looking and successful guy I guess it’s never enough for some


I’m sure she calculated her way into a free meal ticket for life...


----------



## Sofiastar_

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes they met at a hotel but he specifically picked her out (there were a few there) The plane story is a lie he's trying really hard to sell BUT he knew was he was paying for and she wasn't the first escort he's paid for.


I want to say this is unbelievable but it's not..I can believe this..My question is he is in deep Do you think this will ever get out to the public? All to have a girlfriend for a show


----------



## bagsforme

I absolutely love Luis.  I got choked up when he was talking about his depression.

When did this take place?  Didn't realize the market was so bad in NY.  But what can you expect when there is so much inventory and new buildings.   

I didn't feel bad for that couple that were being greedy and lost the 9million sale.  Thats exactly what it was listed for and they're trying to squeeze more?  Even at a loss they were being unreasonable.


----------



## Sofiastar_

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4512307
> 
> I’ve been married for 15 yrs- no birth control - can’t do the horomones...2 children (1 was stillborn)...we chose to have those babies and planned for them at the correct time.  People  that just “oops” (in this day and age) want to get pregnant, just like this fool.  Her bewbs look painfully full


I'm in full agreement she saw alot more here and Steve wasn't doing his part.."the condom broke " what another lie..she was not on birth control I dont think he wanted this to be a lasting thing.


----------



## Sofiastar_

simone72 said:


> Did he really need to pay an escort? I mean he’s a nice looking and successful guy I guess it’s never enough for some


He is and that's the problem he has no substance and a real woman he could not control and I think it would show more of his insecurities.He has a pretty face but there is nothing there..and his looks are starting to look shabby


----------



## Sofiastar_

bagsforme said:


> I absolutely love Luis.  I got choked up when he was talking about his depression.
> 
> When did this take place?  Didn't realize the market was so bad in NY.  But what can you expect when there is so much inventory and new buildings.
> 
> I didn't feel bad for that couple that were being greedy and lost the 9million sale.  Thats exactly what it was listed for and they're trying to squeeze more?  Even at a loss they were being unreasonable.


I was happy to see Luis,he has gone thru so much it takes alot to go on tv and your story..even harder when he said he didn't want to be here anymore.Yes that family got what they deserved they knew that place would be hard to sell and got there price .


----------



## Prufrock613

Sofiastar_ said:


> I was happy to see Luis,he has gone thru so much it takes alot to go on tv and your story..even harder when he said he didn't want to be here anymore.Yes that family got what they deserved they knew that place would be hard to sell and got there price .


I ❤️Luis.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Sofiastar_ said:


> He is and that's the problem he has no substance and a real woman he could not control and I think it would show more of his insecurities.He has a pretty face but there is nothing there..and his looks are starting to look shabby


Good point. I’m sure some of the accomplished beautiful women he meets probably wouldn’t see him as long term. He just seems vapid. His mannerisms on TV remind me of a golden retriever. I love them as pets, but an actual life partner? No thanks.


----------



## CeeJay

LVSistinaMM said:


> Good point. I’m sure some of the accomplished beautiful women he meets probably wouldn’t see him as long term. He just seems vapid. His mannerisms on TV remind me of a golden retriever. I love them as pets, but an actual life partner? No thanks.


BINGO .. from what I was told by my former colleague who had the 'same' thing happen to him, he (_at least_) thought "_well, she's likely not bright enough to **take me on**_" .. HA, boy, she did that and more!!!!  She just wanted a meal ticket here to the US and then "_oh gee .. he's got $$$ to boot_" (_obviously not as much as Frederik & Ryan - but still_).  She will suck him dry .. saw it with my colleague and it was sad!  

Oh yeah, and I liked Golden Retrievers .. going to have to think twice about that!


----------



## CeeJay

bagsforme said:


> I absolutely love Luis.  I got choked up when he was talking about his depression.
> 
> When did this take place?  Didn't realize the market was so bad in NY.  But what can you expect when there is so much inventory and new buildings.
> 
> I didn't feel bad for that couple that were being greedy and lost the 9million sale.  Thats exactly what it was listed for and they're trying to squeeze more?  Even at a loss they were being unreasonable.


This is why I can't figure out why Frederik moved out here because the LA market is horrible, and with him being the 'new guy'.  Mind you, yes .. he has the reputation in NYC, but LA is different. 

As far as the greed, that is EPIC out here, especially in the Valley now.  Many of these folks moved out here in the 50's, 60's and 70's (_many from Back East_) .. and alas (_and this is the part that I just don't get_) .. they *DID NOT* keep up their houses!  I go to many Estate Sales out here and honestly, when I see the interiors of these houses .. seriously, they could have filmed Mad Men out here and not have to touch a thing (_well, except get rid of the Cob Webs, etc_.)!!!  BUT, BUT, BUT .. oh man, do these folks want TOP $$$ for their homes when you know that as a Buyer, you would have to invest a *LOT of $$$* into these homes!  So what happens? .. the Developers buy it and raise the house to the ground.  Alas, what happens is that the Developers put up ugly box structures which not only do not go with the rest of the neighborhood, but worse .. cost a wampum amount of $$$!!!  The young couples can't afford that and so, yet again, it sells to a foreign national!  I see that Ariana and Tom, Jax and Brittany both bought houses in Valley Village which is right behind Studio City .. IN THE VALLEY!!!  At/around $1m for the house, the only place you can buy a house at that price is in the Valley, but it is indeed .. getting more and more expensive every day!


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> @CeeJay  I love your wit and honesty!


@Prufrock613 .. well, *GMTA* ("_Great Minds Think Alike_"), because I feel the same about you!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just want to give Luis a big hug


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> BINGO .. from what I was told by my former colleague who had the 'same' thing happen to him, he (_at least_) thought "_well, she's likely not bright enough to **take me on**_" .. HA, boy, she did that and more!!!!  She just wanted a meal ticket here to the US and then "_oh gee .. he's got $$$ to boot_" (_obviously not as much as Frederik & Ryan - but still_).  She will suck him dry .. saw it with my colleague and it was sad!
> 
> Oh yeah, and I liked Golden Retrievers .. going to have to think twice about that!



This is exactly how it's going down with Steve but he is so blinded by the baby he doesn't see what she is doing. Everyone is telling him and he won't believe it. It's actually sad to see how fooled she has him


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Luis is a GEM of a human being, we knew he was depressed but not to the extent so knowing he didn't want to be here anymore is heartbreaking, we SMS'ed him after that episode aired and we all got on a group chat and talked it out with him. We keep telling him to just go home he is the happiest on the island. I love to see so many of you that enjoy him.


----------



## Sofiastar_

Glitterandstuds said:


> Luis is a GEM of a human being, we knew he was depressed but not to the extent so knowing he didn't want to be here anymore is heartbreaking, we SMS'ed him after that episode aired and we all got on a group chat and talked it out with him. We keep telling him to just go home he is the happiest on the island. I love to see so many of you that enjoy him.


I Love Luis I was so hurt to see how low his depression had gotten to want to not be here anymore. I cried and prayed for him


----------



## Coco.lover

I wonder what visa Steve's baby momma has?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Coco.lover said:


> I wonder what visa Steve's baby momma has?


H1B? I’m sure her “work” is highly specialized. Lol!


----------



## bag-princess

WOW!!! 

So Luis just dropped a bomb - he’s expecting a daughter!!


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> This is why I can't figure out why Frederik moved out here because the LA market is horrible, and with him being the 'new guy'.  Mind you, yes .. he has the reputation in NYC, but LA is different.
> 
> As far as the greed, that is EPIC out here, especially in the Valley now.  Many of these folks moved out here in the 50's, 60's and 70's (_many from Back East_) .. and alas (_and this is the part that I just don't get_) .. they *DID NOT* keep up their houses!  I go to many Estate Sales out here and honestly, when I see the interiors of these houses .. seriously, they could have filmed Mad Men out here and not have to touch a thing (_well, except get rid of the Cob Webs, etc_.)!!!  BUT, BUT, BUT .. oh man, do these folks want TOP $$$ for their homes when you know that as a Buyer, you would have to invest a *LOT of $$$* into these homes!  So what happens? .. the Developers buy it and raise the house to the ground.  Alas, what happens is that the Developers put up ugly box structures which not only do not go with the rest of the neighborhood, but worse .. cost a wampum amount of $$$!!!  The young couples can't afford that and so, yet again, it sells to a foreign national!  I see that Ariana and Tom, Jax and Brittany both bought houses in Valley Village which is right behind Studio City .. IN THE VALLEY!!!  At/around $1m for the house, the only place you can buy a house at that price is in the Valley, but it is indeed .. getting more and more expensive every day!


The luxury market (really the market in general) is no better in NYC. There is a new tax for apartment over one million (basically almost anything bigger than a studio) and that combined with the market anxiety dampened the market also.

As far as Frederick moving, it is probably a quality of life decision, imo. Raising kids in NYC is not ideal, imho.
Plus, it seems like he already owns a firm in Sweden, so Frederick might just take more of a managing role.
That soho apartment was insane.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-princess said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> So Luis just dropped a bomb - he’s expecting a daughter!!




HAHA! She's already born (5 months old) her name is Leela, she's PERFECT. He is not with the mom but they are co-parenting. He's doing good, he's happy and so in love. This was a good thing for him despite the circumstances, he feels like he has a real meaning in life now.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Glitterandstuds said:


> HAHA! She's already born (5 months old) her name is Leela, she's PERFECT. He is not with the mom but they are co-parenting. He's doing good, he's happy and so in love. This was a good thing for him despite the circumstances, he feels like he has a real meaning in life now.


Who is baby momma? Is she the one that broke his heart?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LVSistinaMM said:


> Who is baby momma? Is she the one that broke his heart?



No someone else he met back home.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> HAHA! She's already born (5 months old) her name is Leela, she's PERFECT. He is not with the mom but they are co-parenting. He's doing good, he's happy and so in love. This was a good thing for him despite the circumstances, he feels like he has a real meaning in life now.




i know the show is way behind so i was wondering the status of her now.


----------



## Sofiastar_

Glitterandstuds said:


> No someone else he met back home.


I'm so happy for Luis,I hope things work with the Mom to .I see Steve has deleted your comment and is saying he doesn't no you.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sofiastar_ said:


> I'm so happy for Luis,I hope things work with the Mom to .I see Steve has deleted your comment and is saying he doesn't no you.



All my comments are still there and he can claim what he wants. He’s mad that I told too much haha he’s lucky I haven’t let it all loose with pics and texts. He even got called out by his former FA. 
But I also know you are that Victoria person that would not leave me alone on IG and you go all over the place to piece together what his life is.


----------



## Sofiastar_

Glitterandstuds said:


> All my comments are still there and he can claim what he wants. He’s mad that I told too much haha he’s lucky I haven’t let it all loose with pics and texts. He even got called out by his former FA.
> But I also know you are that Victoria person that would not leave me alone on IG and you go all over the place to piece together what his life is.


Im sorry you think I am her but I am not I actually used my name...I'm not here to cause problems...I have read all the crap that's going on Steve's Insta I actually did like him in the beginning but no longer


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> HAHA! She's already born (5 months old) her name is Leela, she's PERFECT. He is not with the mom but they are co-parenting. He's doing good, he's happy and so in love. This was a good thing for him despite the circumstances, he feels like he has a real meaning in life now.



So nice to hear.  Where did you read this?


----------



## purseinsanity

MamaSleepy said:


> I feel Frederick is always tongue-in-cheek. He's acting up for the show, for the fun of it and bc he's a prankster. His eyes give him away - and sometimes his efforts to not grin. However, I'm not a fan of his high kick. He overvalues its effect on others and undervalues how weird it makes him look.
> Steve is a gorgeous model. Still life model. I adore him until he moves. Or speaks. Or casts his eyes around the room seemingly to avoid eye contact.
> Or does all 3 whilst swingings his face from left to right. Right to left. Please stop moving ! ! !  I'm getting ill here!
> 
> Now... Steven, hop back into the glossy pages of advertising where I can once again admire your image.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> They named her Zena.


Like the Princess Warrior?


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> There ya go


She reminds me of that Russian lady Mel Gibson knocked up.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> The rumors about Steve were true!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Words cannot begin to express this feeling. This morning, we welcomed our daughter Rose Gold into the world and I can’t stop staring at her beautiful little face (and feet)! It’s been so tough to keep such a big part of my life under wraps, and I want to thank everyone who respected our privacy along the way. But now, after staring down and seeing those perfect little eyes looking back up at me for the first time makes me so excited for this incredible new chapter. I can’t wait for all the adventures and memories we are going to make. Welcome to the world Baby Rose. We love you so much! ❤️❤️


"Rose Gold"?


----------



## purseinsanity

DD101 said:


> I kind of like Rose Gold.....I wonder if she had a middle name?


Maybe "faint"?


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> B = Bethenny.


I like Fredrick, but I can't stand Bethenny.  I couldn't bear to watch their real estate show.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> I like Fredrick, but I can't stand Bethenny.  I couldn't bear to watch their real estate show.


I would have liked their reality show if Fred wasn't such a spendthrift. B was a down to earth budget conscious flipper and Fred was being silly for the cameras, wanting to spend like it wasn't his money which maybe it wasn't.  Maybe nothing was real.  

I always like to learn a little something when watching a show like that and I didn't.  Just lots of bickering.


----------



## Sofiastar_

So what is going on with Steve's Instagram Aug 4


----------



## simone72

Is Luis still in the show now that he has a daughter ? I must have missed the last episode checked Instagram he has a new one no posts yet


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> Is Luis still in the show now that he has a daughter ? I must have missed the last episode checked Instagram he has a new one no posts yet




he just recently came back - and it was only last week that he announced that he was expecting a daughter.  she was not born at the time due to the taping.


----------



## rockhollow

Even though i am very fond of luis, I didn't like he in this last episode.
He was acting very entitled. He doesn't seem to able to acknowledge that the woman who was his assistant and now partner was his equal.
Yes, he did agree with her when she brought up that she was no longer just the assistant, I didn't believe him - it felt like he was just mollifying her, and then went back to acting like he was in charge.

I guess with Fred living in LA, maybe we won't see him as much on the show.


----------



## TC1

I'm actually really sad this show has turned into the farce it is. I used to love it so much.
If I were Ronita I would have said something like "Umm, who do you think paid your bills with hard work for the last 2 years while you were off parading around the world living off the commission I earned for you??"


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Even though i am very fond of luis, I didn't like he in this last episode.
> He was acting very entitled. *He doesn't seem to able to acknowledge that the woman who was his assistant and now partner was his equal.*
> Yes, he did agree with her when she brought up that she was no longer just the assistant, I didn't believe him - it felt like he was just mollifying her, and then went back to acting like he was in charge.
> 
> I guess with Fred living in LA, maybe we won't see him as much on the show.



did you not watch the show until the end?  he did do that!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> did you not watch the show until the end?  he did do that!



yes, I did watch to the end, and I do admit that he did give her what I felt was a not really genuine apology - and then went right back to acting like her boss not partner.
I just felt that he didn't really believe that what she had done while he was gone was that big of a deal.
I like Luis but was disappointed in what seemed like a very chauvinist attitude.


----------



## Gal4Dior

OMG, Steve’s baby mama is NOT good looking. There is something wrong with her face in photos I saw previously of her. Now it’s apparent of a bad plastic surgery. She has some Barbie nose job and fish lips that don’t fit her face. She also does not seem worldly or intelligent at all, but it’s all relative. Steve’s pretty dumb IMHO. He’s been fortunate that his looks have allowed him to get as far as he has. I’m sure the market in the last decade has helped, too.

You kind of wonder what their baby is going to look like when you know the mom has had that much done to her face, alone.


----------



## TC1

H


LVSistinaMM said:


> OMG, Steve’s baby mama is NOT good looking. There is something wrong with her face in photos I saw previously of her. Now it’s apparent of a bad plastic surgery. She has some Barbie nose job and fish lips that don’t fit her face. She also does not seem worldly or intelligent at all, but it’s all relative. Steve’s pretty dumb IMHO. He’s been fortunate that his looks have allowed him to get as far as he has. I’m sure the market in the last decade has helped, too.
> 
> You kind of wonder what their baby is going to look like when you know the mom has had that much done to her face, alone.


Steve posted a pic of the baby today on IG. She's really cute!


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> H
> 
> Steve posted a pic of the baby today on IG. She's really cute!


Must be the dad’s looks then. Yikes!


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> Must be the dad’s looks then. Yikes!


 agreed


----------



## rockhollow

Got to say, so far I'm really not liking the new broker.
We might get used to him, but for now it's a 'no'.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Got to say, so far I'm really not liking the new broker.
> We might get used to him, but for now it's a 'no'.


Agree 100%, if he's supposed to be Fredrik's replacement..that's not landing for me.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Agree 100%, if he's supposed to be Fredrik's replacement..that's not landing for me.



I have only seen a few trailers and clips since I am behind on the show. The bits I have seen didn't land too well with me either. However, his back story did make me feel for him a bit.


----------



## pjhm

I used to just love this show, particularly the negotiating, but now that we’ve experienced some bogus story lines, my interest has significantly diminished.


----------



## beekmanhill

Don't like the new guy at all.   I'd like to see more of Luis.   Steve just doesn't have the personality for this show, and his gf is a flop.  

Ryan does keep me laughing.


----------



## Sofiastar_

I did like Tyler it's just going to take some time to get use to him. Of course Steve was a ass to Ryan with his boner comment he finally gets a girl and doesn't no how to act.All that **** was phoney with the tickling on the bed.Ready for Luis.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This show is going down hill at a rapid pace


----------



## luckylove

Why is Ryan resorting to all of these odd costumed gimmicky parties as sale tactics?? It just feels way OTT to me and silly.


----------



## emchhardy

Ryan, I used to think, was just real cheesy.  Maybe he still IS but for whatever reason, I don't mind it as much now.  He's actually turning into my favorite one on the show.  I especially liked how he handled that developer with presenting a few options (both shown, I loved) for a "different direction" (otherwise he would have been fired).  That was a classy move and smart.


----------



## purseinsanity

I love Fredrik and feel like he really is good at what he does.  I like Ryan and Luis too, but if Fredrik leaves, not sure how much longer I'll watch.  I feel like this show has run it's course, as have all the Housewives.


----------



## beekmanhill

purseinsanity said:


> I love Fredrik and feel like he really is good at what he does.  I like Ryan and Luis too, but if Fredrik leaves, not sure how much longer I'll watch.  I feel like this show has run it's course, as have all the Housewives.



I agree.  Bravo needs to come up with some new concepts.  I've given up all the Housewives shows, and am ready to give up the MDL's.  Oh, can we throw in MTV's Teen Mom too; it has run its course.  All the so called reality shows have become so fake, and the plots are so predictable there is no interest anymore.


----------



## beekmanhill

https://www.bravotv.com/million-dol...nt-childhood-home-steamboat-springs-co-photos

Didn’t Ryan purport to be up from nowhere when he arrived on the show?  I have this vague recollection that he said he came from Vermont or somewhere around there.  Seems not.


----------



## limom

For some reasons, I believed that he was a former soap opera actor.


----------



## Gal4Dior

limom said:


> For some reasons, I believed that he was a former soap opera actor.


He did say he was a former hand model. Lol! I believe he did Nespresso ads!


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> For some reasons, I believed that he was a former soap opera actor.



Yes, I remember that.  He started on the soaps.


----------



## Aimee3

I thought he had no family???


----------



## pjhm

Aimee3 said:


> I thought he had no family???


He mentioned a brother a season or two ago and also his parents when the townof NY got flooded


----------



## rockhollow

Even if Fred moves to LA, I can't see him completely giving up real estate in NY. He has a company in the Netherlands doesn't he?
But agree with other fonts, this show like so many of the other reality shows is losing its shine.
Half of them I only watch so I can chat and laugh at the comments here. I've given up watching most of them on the TV as I don't want to give the rating my vote. I usually watch them online after they have aired on TV.

I also used to find Ryan a bit creepy, but he's grown on me. He seems more secure with himself and it makes for a more likeable Ryan.

We don't see much or  Luis, maybe it's taking a bit for him to get back into real estate and getting listings.
But strange seeing him at the birth of his daughter - there didn't seem like any connection between him and the mother.


----------



## pjhm

Ryan started off as an obnoxious jerk, but after he got involved with Amelia he changed his on air performance. Now he comes off as soft and sensitive. Don’t know which is real.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ahhh this show is SO bad. I turned it off last night.


----------



## Sofiastar_

Well the show Thursday was at least about real estate.I like Tyler but he is not strong enough to hold the show if Fred leaves and Ryan is making money he has rentals and is selling this I did not no.I wished they put Luis on a little more..and then there's Steve sick of him all i see is the lies..His escort gf would not have a baby for a man..thats not the type of girl she is she is looking for the money...without being paid $$$$ so that means to me that this baby might have been  planned and now the gf doesn't have to go back to her profession because she has her retirement account


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh dear, was Steve's gf that bad?  
I notice I've let them pile up on my DVR.  Just not interested in the show anymore.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Oh dear, was Steve's gf that bad?
> I notice I've let them pile up on my DVR.  Just not interested in the show anymore.


Steve's gf has only made 1 show appearance for about a minute and said 5 words. She's not on the season..you're not missing anything there.


----------



## brooke lynn

Steve’s gf was an escort??
I hope Fredrik doesn’t leave! Anyone know for sure?
Not liking Tyler at all! Boring!


----------



## TC1

brooke lynn said:


> Steve’s gf was an escort??
> I hope Fredrik doesn’t leave! Anyone know for sure?
> Not liking Tyler at all! Boring!


Yes (that's the rumor)
Fredrik, Derek and the kids moved. I'm sure they still have a NY home
Tyler is indeed boring.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Yes (that's the rumor)
> Fredrik, Derek and the kids moved. I'm sure they still have a NY home
> Tyler is indeed boring.


Yes, Fredrik and Derek are in LA .. he really should have gone to Orange County because there are already many RE Agents in LA and much like New York, the inventory isn't great.  Plus, and more importantly, Fredrik works for the same company as the Altman brothers and YOU KNOW they are NOT going to like him poaching their territory.  Personally, I was getting so tired of Fredrik and his antics, but the 'new' guy .. what a snooze fest and he seems just so out of his element with the high-end Real Estate in NYC!  They better find some better talent otherwise this show is going to tank!


----------



## beekmanhill

I don’t understand how you can go into a new market at the high end level without living there for a while, knowing the neighborhoods, etc.  What does Frederik know about LA?   Look at how much Josh Flagg knows about the history of the streets etc.   Is Frederik  just going to manage other brokers out there or is he going to sell himself.  I don’t get it.  

I wonder if he still owns his office in Norway?


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I don’t understand how you can go into a new market at the high end level without living there for a while, knowing the neighborhoods, etc.  What does Frederik know about LA?   Look at how much Josh Flagg knows about the history of the streets etc.   Is Frederik  just going to manage other brokers out there or is he going to sell himself.  I don’t get it.
> 
> I wonder if he still owns his office in Norway?




What makes you think he doesn’t know anything about the market? Fredrick had been talking about this for a while - since last year on FB so I am sure he knew what he was getting into. He already had a team out there before him so he was ver well prepared and had been going back and forth for some time. I don’t know what’s hard to understand about it honestly.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well I don't follow him on FB, nor did I hear him say this on MDL.  To me to come  into Manhattan , where I live, would not be easy.   There are so many unique neighborhoods with their own characteristics and features that you'd want to use when selling.  You don't learn the neighborhoods overnight.  I assume LA is the same, but more spread out, so there is lots of driving. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> Well I don't follow him on FB, nor did I hear him say this on MDL.  To me to come  into Manhattan , where I live, would not be easy.   There are so many unique neighborhoods with their own characteristics and features that you'd want to use when selling.  You don't learn the neighborhoods overnight.  I assume LA is the same, but more spread out, so there is lots of driving. Sorry to disappoint you.


You are 100% correct about LA being VERY spread out (IMO - too much such that they really should break it up).  However, Beverly Hills is (in fact) not part of LA, but a separate City but it gets confusing because it is part of LA County.  Same with West Hollywood and Pasadena; separate cities but still part of LA County. 

I didn't know that Frederik had a team of folks out here in LA, so yeah .. this should be interesting.  For sure Josh Flagg IMO knows the most because he grew up in LA, but he has a tendency to be a little snobbish about the neighborhoods that he sells in (for instance, he loathes the Valley) .. whereas, I see that the Brits are out here quite a bit (especially in Encino since they are really building up a storm here)!


----------



## beekmanhill

CeeJay said:


> You are 100% correct about LA being VERY spread out (IMO - too much such that they really should break it up).  However, Beverly Hills is (in fact) not part of LA, but a separate City but it gets confusing because it is part of LA County.  Same with West Hollywood and Pasadena; separate cities but still part of LA County.
> 
> I didn't know that Frederik had a team of folks out here in LA, so yeah .. this should be interesting.  For sure Josh Flagg IMO knows the most because he grew up in LA, but he has a tendency to be a little snobbish about the neighborhoods that he sells in (for instance, he loathes the Valley) .. whereas, I see that the Brits are out here quite a bit (especially in Encino since they are really building up a storm here)!



I checked Fred out on IG yesterday, and it seems he is building a team in San Francisco also.  Next thing you know, he'll be Lorber's successor.   Maybe that is the plan already.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Oh dear god, Steve’s baby mama...I can’t stop staring at her giant fish lips!! She looks like a science experiment.


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> Oh dear god, Steve’s baby mama...I can’t stop staring at her giant fish lips!! She looks like a science experiment.


Steve posted a pic of them on IG at an event yesterday and she looks scary. All boobs and lips. I honestly expected more from him...he didn't seem the type to fall for this scenario.


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Steve posted a pic of them on IG at an event yesterday and she looks scary. All boobs and lips. I honestly expected more from him...he didn't seem the type to fall for this scenario.


You made me look! 

Yikes! Boob job, nose job, and way too much filler in the cheeks and lips! She looks like a busted up Barbie. 

I guess he has brains of a busted up Ken? Lol!


----------



## imgg

LVSistinaMM said:


> You made me look!
> 
> Yikes! Boob job, nose job, and way too much filler in the cheeks and lips! She looks like a busted up Barbie.
> 
> I guess he has brains of a busted up Ken? Lol!


Steve never came across to me as someone with any substance.  And for goodness sake button up that shirt.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Steve never came across to me as someone with any substance.  And for goodness sake button up that shirt.


Haha yes!  Not all of us find hairy, hairy, hairy chests attractive!  I thought Steve was good looking last season.  Now he just seems gross.  He obviously has no common sense, and he comes across as very cheesy.  That "tickling" scene with his girlfriend made me uncomfortable.


----------



## purseinsanity

Steve looks like he has shark eyes, LOL.


----------



## Mrscme625

LVSistinaMM said:


> You made me look!
> 
> Yikes! Boob job, nose job, and way too much filler in the cheeks and lips! She looks like a busted up Barbie.
> 
> I guess he has brains of a busted up Ken? Lol!



Yikes is right!  Her lips look bigger than ever.  Her breast look like basketballs, I'm surprised she doesn't fall forward.  she must know Michael Jackson's plastic surgeon because they both have the same noses.  You can't understand her when she speaks.  I guess that cupcake of hers must be delicious.  His brains are in his pants.  She mind as well get all she can while she is on the payroll.

Always bothered me Steve had the audacity to insult Taylor (S6) because she was too "done" for him.  Everything Taylor was or did is the same Luiza is and does.  I wonder what the people of NYC, his other castmates and the Hamptons think of him when he walks into a room with her.  What mom and dad think of this nice Jewish girl.  Seems like his friends might be keeping their distance.

I want to see if BravoTV renews his contract.  Not many people want to see him back.  He brings nothing to the show.  Previously brought his looks but damn, even those are gone down the toilet.


----------



## Mrscme625

TC1 said:


> Yes (that's the rumor)
> Fredrik, Derek and the kids moved. I'm sure they still have a NY home
> Tyler is indeed boring.


If you'd see pictures of her and friends.  If you'd see pictures of her in fancy hotels and yachts, you wouldn't be guessing.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Mrscme625 said:


> Yikes is right!  Her lips look bigger than ever.  Her breast look like basketballs, I'm surprised she doesn't fall forward.  she must know Michael Jackson's plastic surgeon because they both have the same noses.  You can't understand her when she speaks.  I guess that cupcake of hers must be delicious.  His brains are in his pants.  She mind as well get all she can while she is on the payroll.
> 
> Always bothered me Steve had the audacity to insult Taylor (S6) because she was too "done" for him.  Everything Taylor was or did is the same Luiza is and does.  I wonder what the people of NYC, his other castmates and the Hamptons think of him when he walks into a room with her.  What mom and dad think of this nice Jewish girl.  Seems like his friends might be keeping their distance.
> 
> I want to see if BravoTV renews his contract.  Not many people want to see him back.  He brings nothing to the show.  Previously brought his looks but damn, even those are gone down the toilet.


She honestly reminds me of an Eastern European call girl. He claims she’s so cultured and smart on the show...uh, still not seeing it. Then again, Steve’s been saying his pretty smart for a few seasons now? I’m so OVER his sales pitch wearing a hoodie, sweatpants, and a dbag deep v neck T-shirt holding his cup of coffee. I thought he was hot for 1 season...then he kept talking and I lost interest.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> She honestly reminds me of an Eastern European call girl. He claims she’s so cultured and smart on the show...uh, still not seeing it. Then again, Steve’s been saying his pretty smart for a few seasons now? I’m so OVER his sales pitch wearing a hoodie, sweatpants, and a dbag deep v neck T-shirt holding his cup of coffee. I thought he was hot for 1 season...then he kept talking and I lost interest.


Maybe he thinks that if he says things enough, even he'll believe it?


----------



## bag-princess

Look at this little beauty!!!


----------



## lulilu

^^^She's gorgeous!  I can't believe the season is over tonight.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> ^^^She's gorgeous!  I can't believe the season is over tonight.




neither can i!    and MDL LA won't begin until january!


----------



## CeeJay

LVSistinaMM said:


> *She honestly reminds me of an Eastern European call girl.* He claims she’s so cultured and smart on the show...uh, still not seeing it. Then again, Steve’s been saying his pretty smart for a few seasons now? I’m so OVER his sales pitch wearing a hoodie, sweatpants, and a dbag deep v neck T-shirt holding his cup of coffee. I thought he was hot for 1 season...then he kept talking and I lost interest.


"reminds"?!?!?! .. should be 'WAS'!!!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> neither can i!    and MDL LA won't begin until january!


January?!?!?! .. that means they must still be filming now; maybe Fredrik will, in fact, be on the show .. but that's going to be a crowded field!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> January?!?!?! .. that means they must still be filming now; maybe Fredrik will, in fact, be on the show .. but that's going to be a crowded field!


My bet he will have smaller parts but in both NY and LA.

They will need to do better than Tyler to replace Fredrick.  That guy is b o r i n g.


----------



## luckylove

imgg said:


> My bet he will have smaller parts but in both NY and LA.
> 
> They will need to do better than Tyler to replace Fredrick.  That guy is b o r i n g.



Yes, Tyler does not seem to be landing well with most viewers. I wanted to like him on the show because his back story was touching, but sadly, I am not enjoying watching him.


----------



## imgg

luckylove said:


> Yes, Tyler does not seem to be landing well with most viewers. I wanted to like him on the show because his back story was touching, but sadly, I am not enjoying watching him.


It will be hard to replace Fredrick or Ryan.  They have been on the show from the beginning and each have unique but strong personalities.  The third broker has always been a challenge and I guess Steve is ok, although not a fan.  Tyler is just to dang boring, so they would be better served to keep looking.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-princess said:


> Look at this little beauty!!!
> 
> View attachment 4578394




She is PERFECTION, smells like vanilla cookies LOL. 
went home a week ago and visited with them (They are raising her the first year in PR) we are obsessed with her.


----------



## bag-princess

Fredrick on the cover of Variety!!


----------



## Coco.lover

I can hear Altman having a meltdown.


bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4659546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrick on the cover of Variety!!


----------



## limom

Anyone watches the new show on CNBC?
Listing impossible?
It is pretty good, imho.


----------



## bag-princess

Coco.lover said:


> I can hear Altman having a meltdown.



So can I


----------



## Quigs

Anyone watching the new season?


----------



## bag-princess

Quigs said:


> Anyone watching the new season?




yes i have been.  what do you think so far?


----------



## bisbee

I’m watching!  That new woman is annoying…she is exhausting to watch!


----------



## bag-princess

bisbee said:


> I’m watching!  That new woman is annoying…she is exhausting to watch!




i am not liking her at all!!


----------



## lulilu

I am watching.  Not loving it.  I am wondering if I am just getting tired of the formulas of some Bravo shows.  E.g. the HWs having "random" parties and trips, with less of their homes, shopping, etc. (except packing for trips).  I watch fewer and fewer of these shows.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I am watching.  Not loving it.  I am wondering if I am just getting tired of the formulas of some Bravo shows.  E.g. the HWs having "random" parties and trips, with less of their homes, shopping, etc. (except packing for trips).  I watch fewer and fewer of these shows.


Agree with you here. It's lather, rinse repeat for all of these shows.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I am watching.  Not loving it.  I am wondering if I am just getting tired of the formulas of some Bravo shows.  E.g. the HWs having "random" parties and trips, with less of their homes, shopping, etc. (except packing for trips).  I watch fewer and fewer of these shows.




i am anxiously awaiting the LA show - i love seeing the $$$$ real estate on both coasts.  these are the only two bravo shows i watch now.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> i am anxiously awaiting the LA show - i love seeing the $$$$ real estate on both coasts.  these are the only two bravo shows i watch now.


Me too.  These expensive NYC apartments are all beginning to look the same to me.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Me too.  These expensive NYC apartments are all beginning to look the same to me.


Eventually, the LA show will feel the same, imo.
I still watch for Josh Flagg quirky take on life and real estate. 
I fast forward almost all the rest.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Eventually, the LA show will feel the same, imo.
> I still watch for Josh Flagg quirky take on life and real estate.
> I fast forward almost all the rest.


Agree with all the modern "white box" homes.  But I still enjoy the gardens and views.  And yes, Josh.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched epi two last night, haven't watched epi one.   I think I'm just tired of the show.   Was there even any mention of Covid on epi one?   On epi two they are having huge open houses with no masks, no distancing, no nothing.   I guess I'm thinking of how New York really was last year, especially in the neighborhoods where they sell.  It was empty.  Everyone had escaped elsewhere; no one was on the streets.  It is really only in the past two or three weeks that things have opened up.    I can't reconcile that with the images of unimaginable luxury on this show.  

I'm pretty fed up with Freddy now too.  The act is stale.  I can only take him in small doses.   I still like Ryan.   The new women is so frantic I can't deal with her.   On a side note, funny to see Kelly Bensimon selling homes.  I knew she had gone into real estate but I wasn't sure if she had really passed the test.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> i am not liking her at all!!


She reminds me of Tracy on the LA show, eesh.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> She reminds me of Tracy on the LA show, eesh.




yes indeed!!  only she dresses a little better! 

they both want to prove that they have what it takes to play with the big boys and nobody better mess with them!    trying too hard.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I watched epi two last night, haven't watched epi one.   I think I'm just tired of the show.   Was there even any mention of Covid on epi one?   On epi two they are having huge open houses with no masks, no distancing, no nothing.   I guess I'm thinking of how New York really was last year, especially in the neighborhoods where they sell.  It was empty.  Everyone had escaped elsewhere; no one was on the streets.  It is really only in the past two or three weeks that things have opened up.    I can't reconcile that with the images of unimaginable luxury on this show.
> 
> I'm pretty fed up with Freddy now too.  The act is stale.  I can only take him in small doses.   I still like Ryan.   The new women is so frantic I can't deal with her.   On a side note, funny to see Kelly Bensimon selling homes.  I knew she had gone into real estate but I wasn't sure if she had really passed the test.


They talked about Covid at the start of Ep 1. Then kind of did a "rewind" so they started filming before..and I think this season will follow them into more of that. 
I'm bored of Fredricks facade too.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> They talked about Covid at the start of Ep 1. Then kind of did a "rewind" so they started filming before..and I think this season will follow them into more of that.
> I'm bored of Fredricks facade too.


Fredrick is just too, too much.
Did they show the rehab stint yet?
Him and his husband are such a cute couple.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> I still watch for Josh Flagg quirky take on life and real estate.
> I fast forward almost all the rest.


I like Flagg's little nuggets of real estate knowledge too!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> yes indeed!!  only she dresses a little better!
> 
> they both want to prove that they have what it takes to play with the big boys and nobody better mess with them!    trying too hard.


While she does dress better than Tracy, I enjoy Tracy's "bad" outfits, can never forget the green sweater that looked like it was eating her alive! 

And Tracy's hubbie was very nice on the eyes.  While he lasted.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> I like Flagg's little nuggets of real estate knowledge too!


Flagg gets or shows the most wonderful Old Hollywood Glamour homes that subsequently get demolished and replaced with a soulless glass box house.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I like Flagg's little nuggets of real estate knowledge too!



josh loves the old homes and he knows all about them and wanting to preserve them.  didn't he get some kind of appointment to something to help do that in beverly hills???




kemilia said:


> While she does dress better than Tracy, I enjoy Tracy's "bad" outfits, *can never forget the green sweater that looked like it was eating her alive!*
> 
> And Tracy's hubbie was very nice on the eyes.  While he lasted.




oh lawd that was one her biggest epic fails - the woman could not dress better to save her life!!!   and i could swear she claims to have a stylist   which means she is either lying and dresses herself  or the stylist is blind in one eye and can't see out the other  or they are paid top $$ to kiss her non-existent behind to lie and tell her she looks fabulous!   and yes ma'am that ex husband was quite nice to look at.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I do NOT like this new lady (I can't recall her name) I think it's because they introduced Tracy first and she nailed it.


----------



## Aimee3

Glitterandstuds said:


> I do NOT like this new lady (I can't recall her name) I think it's because they introduced Tracy first and she nailed it.


I agree.  I find her laugh after every sentence annoying.  She seems very full of herself and brags constantly about her life and husband etc.  This is mean, but the first thing I thought when I saw her was that if the show keeps her for next season, I bet she comes back with different teeth!


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> I agree.  I find her laugh after every sentence annoying.  She seems very full of herself and brags constantly about her life and husband etc.  This is mean, but the first thing I thought when I saw her was that if the show keeps her for next season, *I bet she comes back with different teeth!*




i must admit i said the same - i bet IF she returns for another season that gap in her teeth will be gone.  she annoys me too and it is not the bragging because they all do that and i am used to it.  i just don't like her. period.


----------



## limom

Are you referring to this person?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Are you referring to this person?
> View attachment 5093780



yep!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Are you referring to this person?
> View attachment 5093780


Hilarious!  Forgive me, but this reminds me of those Billy Bob Pacifiers!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Not a fan of the new lady. I can’t pinpoint why.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I like the after show with Ryan and his wife is cute but what is bothering me is how is wife is bringing the whole family and was annoyed when Ryan said his mom wanted a room for herself


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I like the after show with Ryan and his wife is cute but what is bothering me is how is wife is bringing the whole family and was annoyed when Ryan said his mom wanted a room for herself




from the jump - something has always irked me about amelia!!!  i liked it when she lived and worked on the other side of the world and then she moved to NYC!     but was that enough for her - nooooooo!  she had to leave her career as a lawyer and change to one so that she could work with ryan - doing title insurance.  yes she was a senior sales rep but is now a vice president of something or other i read somewhere.  she just irks me!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> from the jump - something has always irked me about amelia!!!  i liked it when she lived and worked on the other side of the world and then she moved to NYC!     but was that enough for her - nooooooo!  she had to leave her career as a lawyer and change to one so that she could work with ryan - doing title insurance.  yes she was a senior sales rep but is now a vice president of something or other i read somewhere.  she just irks me!


You know that she has to keep a close eye on Ryan  
It won’t matter, imo, he will cheat on her, sooner than later.


----------



## jennlt

Million Dollar Listing star Luis D. Ortiz accused of abuse by ex
					

Ortiz's ex-girlfriend Nikita Singh has started up a GoFundMe page where she makes a series of allegations against the realtor, saying he's falsely has accused her of abducting their child.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Glitterandstuds

jennlt said:


> Million Dollar Listing star Luis D. Ortiz accused of abuse by ex
> 
> 
> Ortiz's ex-girlfriend Nikita Singh has started up a GoFundMe page where she makes a series of allegations against the realtor, saying he's falsely has accused her of abducting their child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk




Whew weeee most of you know that I know Luis very well. They had an agreement from the start (never a couple) he would completely fund the mom and obviously the baby. She traveled everywhere with him and when he went off to film to Netflix she got mad she couldn't go and she took the baby and left to the UK without telling him per their contract if one of them is to take the baby alone anywhere they need consent. 
Yes. he has a team of lawyers and PI's on her.


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Whew weeee most of you know that I know Luis very well. They had an agreement from the start (never a couple) he would completely fund the mom and obviously the baby. She traveled everywhere with him and when he went off to film to Netflix she got mad she couldn't go and she took the baby and left to the UK without telling him per their contract if one of them is to take the baby alone anywhere they need consent.
> Yes. he has a team of lawyers and PI's on her.


I always side eye when stories like this come out with a go-fund me agenda   of course you can't flee a country with your child if you have it in writing that you will not.


----------



## jennlt

Glitterandstuds said:


> Whew weeee most of you know that I know Luis very well. They had an agreement from the start (never a couple) he would completely fund the mom and obviously the baby. She traveled everywhere with him and when he went off to film to Netflix she got mad she couldn't go and she took the baby and left to the UK without telling him per their contract if one of them is to take the baby alone anywhere they need consent.
> Yes. he has a team of lawyers and PI's on her.



Thanks, @Glitterandstuds! I knew if I posted it here, I'd get the real story.


----------



## limom

He was on this morning with Rosanna Scotto and graciously refused to answer questions regarding this situation.
Hopefully, they can figure a custody agreement sooner than later.
They have a precious little girl to think about.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

KJ is growing on me. Didn’t really like her at first but she seems pretty humble. She said on Wendy a few weeks back that she had to buy all new clothes for the show to look the part.


----------



## capriblue

I like her too. This may sound vain but the mole on her cheek is distracting. I’m surprised she never got it removed.


----------



## lulilu

capriblue said:


> I like her too. This may sound vain but the mole on her cheek is distracting. I’m surprised she never got it removed.



I totally agree.  When I see women with those big moles on their faces, it drives me crazy.  It's all I can look at.  And a plastic surgeon can remove it in about two minutes with little to no scarring.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I agree! The mole is definitely more distracting than the gap.
Completely worth just getting it removed.


----------



## limom

I caught one scene with the new woman and her children.
She looks fine imo,
I personally love her gap. It is charming and different.


----------



## SouthTampa

limom said:


> I caught one scene with the new woman and her children.
> She looks fine imo,
> I personally love her gap. It is charming and different.


Does anyone remember Lauren Hutton?     I had moles on my face that I eventually had removed, but
honestly, they never bothered me.


----------



## bag-princess

i have no problem with her mole or her gap - but she irks me just like tracy did when she came on the show - i am used to her now.   they want to try so hard to prove they are the big bad *itch of real estate and can compete with the boys all while having a husband and kids at the same time that they end up being so annoying.   now yes the guys can be just as annoying but i am used to them now so i am pretty sure i can get used to her too if she is around for a while.


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> I agree! The mole is definitely more distracting than the gap.
> Completely worth just getting it removed.




all i can think about is austin powers and the person that had the big mole and he could not ignore it!!  it drove him crazy looking at it!


----------



## bisbee

Chanel4Eva said:


> I agree! The mole is definitely more distracting than the gap.
> Completely worth just getting it removed.


Agree 100%!  Not everyone is a Cindy Crawford…I am always amazed when I see a woman in the public eye with an unattractive mole.  I am FAR from the public eye and had one on my cheek removed years ago.  It is so simple…and avoids possible problems down the road.

When I see her on the screen all I see is that mole.  The gap doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## TC1

I'm thinking if she's on for another season the mole won't be. I imagine the tooth gap will stay.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone watch Ryan's house renovation?   Maybe it's just because of being filmed but so many of those rooms seemed small.  And worse with the furniture (no matter how high the ceilings are lol).

ps-- must be nice to be Ryan's wife and get the spend the summer in Greece.


----------



## millivanilli

No I didn't, would like to, but it won't air in my country.

Isn't his wife  from Greece? I vaguely remember him saying that when her mother moved in.


----------



## bag-princess

millivanilli said:


> No I didn't, would like to, but it won't air in my country.
> 
> Isn't his wife  from Greece? I vaguely remember him saying that when her mother moved in.



yes she is


----------



## Glitterandstuds

lulilu said:


> Did anyone watch Ryan's house renovation?   Maybe it's just because of being filmed but so many of those rooms seemed small.  And worse with the furniture (no matter how high the ceilings are lol).
> 
> ps-- must be nice to be Ryan's wife and get the spend the summer in Greece.



and how everything was catered to his wife's family, then her mom didn't even care for the room. Her family seem like a bunch of leeches (sp?)


----------



## lulilu

Covid is really killing this show.  Same apartments every week.


----------



## rockhollow

didn't want to start a new thread, is anyone watching 'Luxe Listing Sidney? I saw the first season on Amazon Prime.
I really enjoyed it, like Million Dollar Listing NY at the beginning, lots more about the houses and properties and less about the cast's interactions - although we do get that as well.
The houses are unbelievable. So many of the luxe houses are vertical living (a term I leaned from the show), as the land in Sidney is scarce, especially along the waterfront.
Quite a few of the houses featured with 50 million dollars plus. At first I though the exchange rate must be low for the Australian dollar with the  astronomical prices for the homes, but after looking it up, no it's not that much different than the Canadian dollars.
A 600 sq ft house on Bondi Beach sold for $3M
You got to be uber rich to live in Sidney!


----------



## lulilu

There is a French real estate show too.  I forget what it's called, but it's about a family who are all realtors and work out of their (lovely) home.  So you have family dynamics and gorgeous Paris (and suburbs) real estate with a little Ibiza thrown in.  I am so desperate to travel, especially to France that I am watching anything French.


----------



## Jayne1

Just saw the episode with Steve trying to sell a Zaha Hadid unit. He lives in the building, rented he said, but I think it's temporary because it's bare, cold and he doesn't know where anything, including a light switch is.

I really wouldn't want to live in this Zaha Hadid condo, although I would take photos for sure and post them on my Instagram. I guess I really don't like futuristic design, white lacquer finish everything and glass curtain walls.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Just saw the episode with Steve trying to sell a Zaha Hadid unit. He lives in the building, rented he said, but I think it's temporary because it's bare, cold and he doesn't know where anything, including a light switch is.
> 
> I really wouldn't want to live in this Zaha Hadid condo, although I would take photos for sure and post them on my Instagram. I guess I really don't like futuristic design, white lacquer finish everything and glass curtain walls.


I just watched this episode as well.  Are the floors concrete?  They look it.  Makes for a "colder" look, especially where Steve had little furniture, rugs etc.  Seems like all the apartments have wall-sized windows recently.  Many have those automatic shades for privacy.  But the thing about this building is its location right on the High Line.  A number of those apartments seem to have little privacy -- think of the hundreds/thousands of people strolling the High Line on a nice day or evening gawking into the apartment.  The building is beautiful IMHO but, like a lot of NYC apartments/buildings, aesthetics take precedence over actual living comfort.


----------



## TC1

You know this show is desperate to fill airtime when they give KJ a listing to sell in 2 weeks?   
Steve didn't even know how to close the blinds in his apartment and we had to see that cheap-o screen divider blocking the view?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I would not want to live on the High line. It’s always crowded and gets very touristy.

I really liked the views of the first apartment on 5th that he showed the Australian guy. That close view of the Empire State Building was gorgeous.


----------



## limom

Apparently, he is selling his apartment according to The NY Times.








						‘Million Dollar Listing’ Agent Has His Own New Listing (Published 2021)
					

Steve Gold of the Corcoran Group is selling his fully renovated loft on Wooster Street in SoHo. The asking price is $9.995 million.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Apparently, he is selling his apartment according to The NY Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Million Dollar Listing’ Agent Has His Own New Listing (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Steve Gold of the Corcoran Group is selling his fully renovated loft on Wooster Street in SoHo. The asking price is $9.995 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


This is a different apartment from the one on the High Line.  He said he was renting the High Line apartment (probably why it seemed to lack furniture).


----------



## beekmanhill

Are the cooking burners in the countertop?  I don't get it.   

I'm not particularly a  fan of the renovation; seems very pricey.  Plus it is on Wooster Street which in normal times is filled with tourists.  There are retail stores on most of the ground floors.   I like Steve though.


----------



## limom

@lulilu I no longer watch the show. So I have no clue what apartment was shown there. Sorry about any confusion.  
10 million..
I guess the RE rebounded in NYC.


----------



## anabanana745

I was so behind and just had to binge watch to catch up. What is up with the constant mask removing? Creating a couple feet of distance indoors does not replace a mask. This was clearly filmed before the vaccines when the situation was really bad. No wonder the NYC hospitals were overflowing! This crew is so cavalier


----------



## lulilu

anabanana745 said:


> I was so behind and just had to binge watch to catch up. What is up with the constant mask removing? Creating a couple feet of distance indoors does not replace a mask. This was clearly filmed before the vaccines when the situation was really bad. No wonder the NYC hospitals were overflowing! This crew is so cavalier


I was wondering about the mask removal too.  I never thought 6 feet was enough.


----------



## beekmanhill

The mask thing annoys me like crazy when I think how strict I was with my mask wearing.   And still am given the delta variant.  
I'm sick of the apartments.  They all look the same to me now.  And as far as Zaha's building goes it gives me vertigo.  New York is already overbuilt; soon there will be no sun on any side street so these billionaires can have  unique apartments in which they never reside.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’ve come around the reality tv train and now I’m on Million dollar listing NY. I’m a few episodes in on the last season and the only reason I can watch this show is Tyler Whitman—everybody else sucks. I’m rooting for Tyler!

The only reason to watch the LA franchise is Josh Flagg.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lulilu said:


> Did anyone watch Ryan's house renovation?   Maybe it's just because of being filmed but so many of those rooms seemed small.  And worse with the furniture (no matter how high the ceilings are lol).
> 
> ps-- must be nice to be Ryan's wife and get the spend the summer in Greece.


Yes! I watched all 25 minutes of what he posted on his FB page back on 8/10. I didn’t realize how small the rooms were bc I was in awe of the entire home. I loved it minus the one painting of the Porsche. But two questions that kept nagging me- did he buy two townhouses and made it into 1? His is much wider than his neighbors. Even if you knock down interior walls the width should still be the same. 2- how much did that reno cost? Like dayum. The entire project down to the studs. 6 floors and renovating during Covid no less plus in NYC!


----------



## lulilu

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes! I watched all 25 minutes of what he posted on his FB page back on 8/10. I didn’t realize how small the rooms were bc I was in awe of the entire home. I loved it minus the one painting of the Porsche. But two questions that kept nagging me- did he buy two townhouses and made it into 1? His is much wider than his neighbors. Even if you knock down interior walls the widt should still be the same. 2- how much did that reno cost? Like dayum. The entire project down to the studs. 6 floors and renovating during Covid no less plus in NYC!


There is a several episode mini series about the whole reno, costs, etc. on demand


----------



## bag-princess

steve did $400 million in 2021.
here is the article with the rest - variety.com/lists/showbiz-real-estate-elite-2022/jason-oppenheim-2/



matthew and josh are included ($1.35 billion ). as well as fredrik and of course josh flagg ($400 million). david and james ($600 million) ryan serhant ($1.5 billion ) tracy ($300 million)  jason o. ($400 million)


i absolutely shocked - shocked i tell you - that not one girl from selling sunset or selling tampa made the list!!


----------



## beekmanhill

I read that Fredrik has left NY and LA shows.  I wonder if Flagg and Altman were successful in freezing him out.  I noticed in the last few episodes, he wasn't in any scenes with them.  Anyway, I won't miss him.  His schtick had run its course.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> *I read that Fredrik has left NY and LA shows.*  I wonder if Flagg and Altman were successful in freezing him out.  I noticed in the last few episodes, he wasn't in any scenes with them.  Anyway, I won't miss him.  His schtick had run its course.




he announced that a last month


----------



## TC1

Just read this was not renewed on Steve Gold's IG. Or as Dorinda Medley would say "paused"


----------



## Chanel4Eva

TC1 said:


> Just read this was not renewed on Steve Gold's IG. Or as Dorinda Medley would say "paused"


Wow I wonder if Fredrik leaving was the icing on top. The cast had become pretty boring on this show.


----------



## bag-princess

Fredrik has created some kind of new drink - for those like him that have given up licka! 
it's called "magic kick" 
This Is The Story Of MAGIC KICK. This Is The Alternative To Alcohol!
This drink is for the cool, smart, and fun people. I call us top-of-the-food-chain. Because we want to live large but be fresh in the morning. We want fancy, we want fun, we want crazy, but most of all we want to be present. Present at work, present with our kids, present in our own beautiful bodies. We chose LIFE. We just need a little magic kick in it. We all do.
Bottled In California. Organic And Low-calorie.  Highest quality ingredients. Mushroom based. Nootropics and adaptogens. Anti-inflammatory and packed with healthy properties. Best served over ice. Can be mixed with anything and everything. Impress your friends. Perfect as a gift. Experiment yourself and enjoy the magic, after all, you are kick-ass. The first 1,000 bottles ordered will be signed by me, so hurry. 
With love /Fredrik










						Magic Kick
					

Magic Kick




					www.magickick.com


----------



## TC1

I think it's a pretty stupid name....


----------



## swags

Liquid magic mushrooms?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Liquid magic mushrooms?





when i saw that   i don't know what is going on with my boy these days!!


----------



## kemilia

swags said:


> Liquid magic mushrooms?


----------



## TC1

There's something going on with Fredrick. I don't understand why he can't just enjoy his success, his husband and children that we had to listen to him talk about for seasons..
The "high kick" or in this case a magic kick has had it's day. Stop trying to make fetch happen.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> *There's something going on with Fredrick.* I don't understand why he can't just enjoy his success, his husband and children that we had to listen to him talk about for seasons..
> The "high kick" or in this case a magic kick has had it's day. Stop trying to make fetch happen.




most definitely!!  i said this during his short time out in LA on the show - something is not right with him.  i don't know what is going on but it's not good.


----------



## Rouge H

I read somewhere that he is dealing with alcoholism.


----------



## bag-princess

Rouge H said:


> I read somewhere that he is dealing with alcoholism.



he already admitted a few years ago that he had a problem wit alcohol and had stopped drinking


----------

